# Other peoples wines



## Wade E

Just popped the cork on Dan's (RunningWolf) Isabella, this stuff is very nice! I liked the Rhubarba little better which was just totally awesome IMO and my wife agreed. She is sleeping right now but Im sure she'll like this one also as she tends to have a taste in wine like me when it comes to white wines. I like them a little more acidic then most and these 2 fit right into that category. I think Im going to have to make the trip to Walkers fruit basket and grab a few of these juices. Great job again Dan!


----------



## ffemt128

Wow, I really need to find this Walkers place. The bottle we opened of Dan's was quite tasty. Being new to the hobby, I just hope to someday reach the level of expertise that most on this forum have.


----------



## Runningwolf

Thanks Wade! I have to tell you though the kids down in Pittsburgh are kicking *** with some wine also. I planned on slowing down for awhile. Well my intentions were good anyways. I need to empty my primaries tomorrow to make room for the kits I got from George today!


----------



## Julie

I have to agree on other peoples wine as well. The ones I have drank so far are very good.

So far I have not drank one of Dan's that I did not like. They were all at the right acidity, sweetness and flavor. I did like the Australian reisling better than the Washington riesling. 

Djrockinsteve, I would never have thought of blueberry and pomegrante but those flavors together was very good. We also drank the wild cherry pinot noir. Wow, the pinot noir was just right and then you get hit with a cherry finish. nice. 

Doug the blackberry merlot was great. We had it with ranch panini burgers and well before we knew it the whole bottle was gone. 

I am so looking forward to July 10th.


----------



## djrockinsteve

If any of you get a wine from me you don't like please tell me. Always looking to hone my skills. I like to make a variety of flavors and s.g. ranges as well as the standards. I won't be hurt.


----------



## Tom

djrockinsteve said:


> If any of you get a wine from me you don't like please tell me. Always looking to hone my skills. I like to make a variety of flavors and s.g. ranges as well as the standards. I won't be hurt.



So, how di I get on your mailing list??? 
LOL


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> So far I have not drank one of Dan's that I did not like. They were all at the right acidity, sweetness and flavor. I did like the Australian reisling better than the Washington riesling. QUOTE]
> 
> Julie, I agree with you. The Australian one was a Limited addition kit two years ago. The Washington one was a WE World Vineyard and I felt it was weak. I made a WE Estate Series Washington Columbia Valley Riesling that was very good and have since started another one. Once again, when you get a taste of the big kits of a certain kinds its hard to go back.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Tom said:


> So, how di I get on your mailing list???
> LOL



Tom it's easy.... Go to winefortom.com of winefromsteve.net

How's that?????


----------



## wyntheef

Right on Wade. The wolf's rhubarb wine kicks arse.


----------



## Runningwolf

Thanks Steve, I love the new avatar.


----------



## xanxer82

Sounds great. Can't wait to taste and swap wines at Julie's place on the 10th of July.


----------



## Runningwolf

Friday Night I shared a bottle of Cabernet Sauvignon with *Doug (FFEMT)* when he was in town that was produced by *DJ Rockin Steve*. We each had a glass but not being a person that likes dry wine this was not a favorite of mine. Doug enjoyed it. Tonight I had guests over for dinner who enjoy dry wine and I gave them and they really raved about it. I also had a bottle of commercial wine of the same kind I was marinating steaks in and they compared the two of them and liked Steves much better. With our steak dinner I had a glass of Elderberry wine *Julie* made and it was out of this world! It was pretty cool to share wines of friends tonight to show what others are making and they were loved my all.


----------



## Wade E

I too have had Julie's Elderberry and liked it better then mine as I over sweetened mine a bit. Hers was awesome and along with that she also gave me a bottle of second run Elderberry (blush) that I have not opened yet so looking forward to that in the future.


----------



## Julie

I'm bringing this thread back up so everyone at the party yesterday can comment on the wines that you had tasted. That is if you remember what wines you tasted.

Wynethief - your pineapple was very good. Not to sweet and a lot of pineapple flavor. Your white merlot was good as well, actually that one if my favorite. The acid was not real high, it had a very smooth taste. Not sure if I drank anything else of yours but I do have a opened bottle of pinot noir that I think is yours.

Rod, I'm sure someone else is going to comment on your apple pie, I'll let that one go but it sure was tasty. Your Niagara/Concord was fantastic. I could taste the niagara and the concord and the sweet level was just right.

Runningwolf & ffemt I don't remember drinking any of your wines but I have and I haven't found any that I did not like. I'll let you know later on the ones that you two left.

Xanxer, loved the blueberry, again not over sweet but a lot of blueberry flavor and the bergamais was great, I will be drinking that with leftover ribs for supper today. The bergamais was a very smooth wine, surprisingly so, not a very high acid wine, which is what I like.

Well my wine rack is full and as I drink the wines, I'll post what I thought of them.


----------



## countrygirl

oh, i'm so jealous! sounds like you guys had a great time!


----------



## ffemt128

I had the White Merlot and the Pinot Noir, both were excellent, my wife really enjoyed the Merlot. 

I didn't get to try the apple pie, I think it was all gone, either that or someone was hoarding the bottle (just kidding). I really enjoyed the Niagra/Concord, and there was one other though I can't think of what it was that my wife really liked also.

I tried some of Xaner's blueberry, it was quite tasty and Olesia said it we very good as it wasn't over sweet and it was very refreshing.

I had Dan's blackberry. I thought it was wonderful.

I had Julie's Skeeter pee with the elderberry slurry. Wow that was a totally different taste than mine or the previous bottle I received when we went to lunch (the empty bottle by your wine rack was from me. I returned it since it was empty)

I had some of my very berry melomel and I'm sure there were others just can't remember who's they were or what they were at this time. All I can say is everthing very tasty and I'm looking forward to building up a supply for next years get together.


----------



## Wade E

Which White Merlot was this? Im starting cc International in a few minutes actually and I have had the W.E. a few years back which as also excellent and you all know me and W.E.! Just kidding I actually like the W.E. white wine kits and specialty kits, just not their red wine kits for some reason, they always have the Kit taste as some other brands do but to a much lesser extent IMO!


----------



## xanxer82

The runningwolfs blackberry merlot was great. Julie's skeeter w/elderberry was refreshing and tasty. The pineapple was very flavorful! The pin noir was well balance and had a nice finish. I liked the melomel. The berry really gave it a zing.
I have a few bottles of assorted wines on the winerack that I plan on aging. I'll report back on them soon.
Julie, the full elderberry started to push the cork up. I think it got warm in the car and the bottle was very full. I plan to take a sample out tonight and recork it.


----------



## Julie

Oh, I forgot about the blackberry merlot, I believe Kat and I finished that off after everyone else left. That was very tasty, it was a nice wine to finish the evening with. I am now down to five bottles, I believe I had 12 bottles that were opened. I am working hard at this.


----------



## ffemt128

Well, I remember the other wine I couldn't remember the other day when I posted it was the Grenache. It was very good and Olesia enjoyed it. Last night we finished off the open bottle of Sav Blanc from Xaner, opened and finished Dan's Pomegranite very good with pie by the way. We opened Dan's Mango Citrus, this was excellent, we both enjoyed it very much and we opened Steve's White Merlot.


----------



## Wade E

Last night my wife and I opened and finished Julie's Elderberry Blush and it went down really nice!


----------



## ffemt128

Wade E said:


> Last night my wife and I opened and finished Julie's Elderberry Blush and it went down really nice!




I can't wait to try Julie's Elderberry. Will have to wait until the weekend though. Too many other things going on this week in the evenings....


----------



## rodo

First of all, Julie and Mike – thank you for opening your home to all of us. You two are the ultimate hosts and I think everyone enjoyed themselves immensely. The food and hospitality left absolutely nothing to be desired. It was great getting to meet everyone outside the online world. Looking forward to future events with everyone and will extend an invitation to any and all to stop in for a visit next time you are in my area. 
Thanks to everyone who worked on getting door prizes. I was the lucky recipient of the South Hills gift certificate and am excited to see what their store is like. Will probably spend way more than the certificate by the time I’m done.
It was so much fun, and a good experience, to taste test everyone else’s wines. Even though everyone has a different palate when it comes to what they like, it’s great to get feedback from other people. Thanks to everyone who complimented my wines. Several of the wines people liked were ones that I personally didn’t think were good; however, my wife and family members told me I was wrong about my opinions. Guess I just have a different taste from most other people.
I didn’t try nearly as many wines as I wanted to. Unfortunately, I was recovering from a nasty bout of heat exhaustion, after working long hours outside all week long. I was so under the weather Friday night that we had serious doubts about whether or not we were going to be able to go, but I didn’t want to miss it. Thankfully, I felt a lot better by Saturday morning, but I was still pretty dehydrated and didn’t want to tempt fate too much by overdoing the winetasting.

Julie’s Skeeter Pee was really good and my wife and son really liked her strawberry melon wine. I’m not much of a melon person myself, by my wife says this is the perfect summer wine.
Steve (Winethief) brought a dry red wine, I can’t remember the name off the top of my head, but I remember it started with a “B.” While dry wines aren’t mine and my wife’s favorites, our future daughter-in-law is a dry wine fanatic and she raved about it. We’re looking forward to opening the White Merlot he gave us – Merlot is one of my wife’s favorite wines.

Dan (Xanax86) – we enjoyed your bottle of Pinot Noir with dinner last night. A really good wine.

Doug (FFEMT) – I know we tried several of your wines, but can’t remember the names right now. We have your bottle of Black Raspberry Merlot chilling right now so that we can have it with dinner tomorrow.

Dan (Running Wolf) – My wife is still raving over your Blackberry Merlot and she’s talking about breaking into your wine cellar to steal more next time we are in the area. We’re anxious to try the bottle of Reisling you gave us, too.


----------



## Julie

Well tell your wife she isn't breaking into his cellar without me, I have a list written up so we can get in and out real quick. 

Glad you enjoyed yourselves, we really like having get togethers and this one was real nice. Mike won the other South Hills gift certificate and he keeps telling me to get what I want but I'm telling him he needs to get some more grain. Sue and Runningwolf's friend, Paul, are expecting more beer from him.


----------



## rodo

> Well tell your wife she isn't breaking into his cellar without me, I have a list written up so we can get in and out real quick.


 
She says "I'm up for it let me know when and where to meet" 

PS. She has already had a tour of the place!


----------



## wyntheef

I just realized all you guys from Julie's party are on this thread. Sorry I'm late, I kept wondering why nobody was posting on the western pa party thread . lol

I'm a little hard pressed to remember many specific wine's that I tasted at the party, a lot of them were new to me as I have done very few of the fruit wines, but everything that I tried was quite good. (I have crs, so I'm thinking of taking a few notes next time.)
I do remember Julies skeeter pee cause that was my driver off the first tee. ( I also recieved some to take home...thank you.) And fortunately I was able to have a bottle of Mike's Irish Red beer. I liked it well enough that when I get an open carboy this fall, I'll be doing my first beer kit. 
I am happy to have met you all, and hope my wife can make it next time as well. she would have liked to be there.


Rodo, I think that dry wine you are talkng about was 'chamBourcin'. The only other one I had was a pinot.
Wade, the white merlot was a w.e. kit, and the pineapple that is being referred to is from your recipe here on the forum, so in a way, you were there! 

Steve


----------



## Wade E

Ive had the W.E. White Merlot as I traded with a local forum member a long time ago and its been on my make list forever. I instead just bought the Cellar Craft International White Merlot kit and its bubbling away nicely as we type. Glad the Pineapple was a hit!


----------



## Julie

Well Steve you have to stop in more often,  I finished off your pinot noir tonight with some burgers, I really liked it. Nice flavor. Tomorrow I will have Xanxer's Malbec and then I just need to drink up Runningwolf's skeeter pee that I have in the frig and I will be done with the open bottles of wine, whew, this has been a rough job.


----------



## wyntheef

Julie said:


> Well Steve you have to stop in more often,  I finished off your pinot noir tonight with some burgers, I really liked it. Nice flavor. Tomorrow I will have Xanxer's Malbec and then I just need to drink up Runningwolf's skeeter pee that I have in the frig and I will be done with the open bottles of wine, whew, this has been a rough job.




You know wer'e all rooting for you Julie.


----------



## Runningwolf

Steve I didn't get a chance to tell you how much I loved the Pineapple and your white merlot. they were awesome. As far as you ladies go with breaking into my wine cellar, fullfill my dream of finding two lovely ladies in my wine cellar sometime when I walk in! There's no lock on the door! Heck you don't even have to go by way of Switzerland!


----------



## Wade E

Clothing is optional in the wine cellar also.


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade E said:


> Clothing is optional in the wine cellar also.




*WADE!* *YOU ARE OUT OF CONTROL* I run a respectable cellar. Footware is mandatory!


----------



## Julie

Wade E said:


> Clothing is optional in the wine cellar also.





Runningwolf said:


> *WADE!* *YOU ARE OUT OF CONTROL* I run a respectable cellar. Footware is mandatory!



For crying out loud, you two need to stop this.


----------



## Julie

Tonight I had a glass of Xanxer's Malbec, omg let me say this again OMG IS THAT GOOD. WOW, dry wines are not my first pick but I would pick this one in a heart beat. Kudos to you Dan, you did a good job on this.

I never drank Malbec before but when you first taste it you taste the dryness with a really nice grape taste then the finish is almost a sweet finish. I read somewhere if you have the acid balanced right in a dry red wine, the wine would almost taste sweet. Dan just proved that to me. This is now on my list to make.


----------



## rodo

> Clothing is optional in the wine cellar also.


 

and when she read this, the look on my wifes face.......priceless


----------



## Julie

I would have told Wade and Dan they had to go to the corner with Nikki but those two would be telling her she had to take her clothes off!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Gosh (as Dan is blushing) I think Wade said it all! I am a totally innocent bystander and all of the women want to get into my..wine cellar!


----------



## rodo

without a doubt


----------



## Wade E

Julie said:


> I would have told Wade and Dan they had to go to the corner with Nikki but those two would be telling her she had to take her clothes off!!



  By golly girl you are starting to read our minds!


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> I would have told Wade and Dan they had to go to the corner with Nikki but those two would be telling her she had to take her clothes off!!





Wade E said:


> By golly girl you are starting to read our minds!




There was the subject of the "other tatoo" that keeps coming up....


----------



## Julie

I couple of days ago I drank Dan (Runningwolf) skeeter pee. Boy for your first time at it you did good. Very nice. Tonight my daughter in law and I drank the Isabella that Runningwolf gave me. Now I have a dilemma, I don't know what one I like the best of your wines . The Isabella was real nice, not too sweet and a very smooth finish.


----------



## Wade E

I had some of that Isabella a few weeks ago and my wife and I loved it to. I just finished a bottle of Grapemans St. Pepin and man that went down really nice too. It had a lot of grapefruit taste to me but not strong like the fruit.


----------



## Wade E

By the way I have on order through Walkers Fruit basket for their Riesling which they are holding a bucket of and the Rhubarb which is currently out of stock but shold be back in stock soon so they are holding a bucket of the Riesling for me until the Rhubarb comes in.


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade E said:


> By the way I have on order through Walkers Fruit basket for their Riesling which they are holding a bucket of and the Rhubarb which is currently out of stock but shold be back in stock soon so they are holding a bucket of the Riesling for me until the Rhubarb comes in.



Yahooo I wish you lived closer so you could just pick them up in bulk (primary) and a few gallons of strawberry to possibly blend later. I think when they open back up in September I will get some of the reisling also. I have carboys just waiting for them.


----------



## Wade E

Strawberry Rhubarb would be nice but Im tapped. Actually I dont even have all the money right now anyway so it works out. If I had more money Id get the Isabella also.


----------



## wyntheef

Hey Julie! 
wifey and I were visiting offspring in D.C. area and wanted you to know that our daughter loved your skeeter pee as much as we do. Much more than anything she bought at 3 different wineries we visited while there.  
She actually asked where to buy it, cuz it is was so good.


----------



## wyntheef

*wolf's mystic sky a hit in hot weather!*

90dg today with a dewpoint around 72. need I say more?
pulled a bottle of Dan's mystic sky out of the frig. and man is it hittin the spot!


----------



## Julie

Actually, I think that was my best skeeter pee so far. And I had that mystic sky and you are right it does rock.


----------



## Runningwolf

Ok tonight we went to a friends for dinner and I took only wine made by other people than myself. Julie, your Riesling was excellent and very smooth! Steve(winethief) your white merlot, well I gotta get me some of that going. It was wonderful and its on my list. Doug (ffemt) the Apple Spice was even better then Heritage Wine Cellars. I know you were trying to match it but you passes it up. It was very clear. The two guys that had your Chianti drank the bottle rather quickly. It was a big hit to them and then back to the beer. Everything else was to sweet for them but your Chianti they said was very good. Dan B. your wine is still aging as you told me to do. Rod, I'll let you know when I get into yours as I am not sharing it with a crowd. All in All all the wine was excellent and I did try the Chianti, but I am not a dry wine drinker.


----------



## xanxer82

Chianti is one of my favorites. I'm a dry fan. I really don't have anything to report on yet as I'm letting everyone's wine age for a while. I'm trying to be good but that Apple Pie Wine is calling my name. I can wait at least until Christmas though. I'll be good.


----------



## wyntheef

Runningwolf said:


> All in All all the wine was excellent and I did try the Chianti, but I am not a dry wine drinker.



tick. tock. tick. tock. tick. tock.


----------



## Runningwolf

wyntheef said:


> tick. tock. tick. tock. tick. tock.



Steve, your right in time my taste may change. I have two reds aging and an Italian Chianti I just racked into a secondary today. I am hoping when they are in their prime in 18-24 months I will be ready for them.


----------



## wyntheef

Hey, no pressure Dan. You know I'll help you out with them.


----------



## Runningwolf

wyntheef said:


> Hey, no pressure Dan. You know I'll help you out with them.



you're invited over anytime!


----------



## wyntheef

we'll call it the (w)in(e)vasion.


----------



## Runningwolf

Hey Steve, consider entering Crawford county Fair Wine Competition. Its the biggest Ag fair in PA. Check out their web site. $.50 a bottle and four bottle max. (4 for you and 4 for your wife). All entries must be turned in July 31 between 10-2pm. They give out medals also.


----------



## wyntheef

Runningwolf said:


> Hey Steve, consider entering Crawford county Fair Wine Competition.



flattery will get you nowhere Dan.

in all seriousness though, I just don't have any wine left to enter.

perhaps another year.


----------



## Runningwolf

I have stated before I had no interest in making cherry wine. Just couldn't get past the cough syrup or Nyquil taste. I was at a friends the other day and told him the same thing. Well he gave me a taste of his and it was just ok to me. I took the rest of the bottle home and stuck it in the fridge. Well I decided to give it another taste and wow it was so much better cold. 

Cherry juice will be available around here in about two weeks at $6.00 a gallon. Looks like I'll be filling one of my carboys with some cherry and seriously thinking about adding chocolate to it in the secondary.


----------



## Runningwolf

Tonight we had friends over for burgers. I was waiting for this evening to break out Rodo's wine. We had his apple made from cider and also his Niagara/Concord. They were both fantastic during dinner and afterwards sitting on the patio by the fire pit afterwards. Thanks Rod!


----------



## Runningwolf

After tasting wyntheef's White merlot I had to go out and get one. I started it yesterday. His was awesome.


----------



## Tom

Runningwolf said:


> After tasting wyntheef's White merlot I had to go out and get one. I started it yesterday. His was awesome.



OK so do tell KIT?


----------



## Runningwolf

Yes it was. WE Selection. Steve did not alter anything and my wife and a few others including myself liked it very much. I will make accoding to instructions unless you sugest something different. It has an f pack and I did not add any upfront.


----------



## Tom

So it was a WE Island Mist one?


----------



## Wade E

Nope. just the Winexpert Selectin Series and I must say Ive had a bottle of this a few years back and liked it also and finally started one about a month ago except Georhe doesnt sell W.E. anymore so Im am making the Cellar Craft Showcase Edition.
http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDet.asp?PartNumber=108941


----------



## Runningwolf

yes thats correct it was the WE selection original. Wade did you alter it at all?


----------



## Wade E

The bottle I had was from someone on the other forum and they made it to the "T" and it was good. I am making the Cellar Craft per insrtuctions.


----------



## wyntheef

Sorry I'm a little late chiming in on this but, I did tweak the white merlot that I brought to Julie's. I had a french oak spiral in it for about 6weeks.

hth everybody.


----------



## xanxer82

I'm still aging everyones wines. I've been good so far. Going to try to make it to at least the holidays.


----------



## Julie

I haven't commented on anyone's wines for awhile and I am still drinking everyones and hardly any of mine! 

Doug (ffemt) we drank your Tropical Breeze, very good, very smooth and a very nice flavor. Actually I liked it better than my last batch. 

Rod (rodo) we had friends over last night and we drank a couple glasses of your Rose (niagara/concord blend) that was also very nice. A little drier than what I think I would have made it but I liked it that way.

And Dan (runningwolf) you know very well I drank a bottle of your raspberry blush on Thursday evening. I did share a couple glasses last night of your Sangria. That is another one that goes down very smooth. Love the taste of that one.

I'm down to just Steve's (wyntheef) pinot noir and that I am saving to drink with a friend who likes dry wines. Mike doesn't. And djrockinsteve's Tropical Breeze. He said to wait until August so we are going to wait until the end of August to try that one.


----------



## rodo

> Rod (rodo) we had friends over last night and we drank a couple glasses of your Rose (niagara/concord blend) that was also very nice. A little drier than what I think I would have made it but I liked it that way.


 
Glad you enjoyed it.

If I was doing it just for myself I would have made it a bit sweeter but

Jeannie likes a dryer wine than I do.


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> I haven't commented on anyone's wines for awhile and I am still drinking everyones and hardly any of mine!
> 
> Doug (ffemt) we drank your Tropical Breeze, very good, very smooth and a very nice flavor. Actually I liked it better than my last batch.
> 
> Rod (rodo) we had friends over last night and we drank a couple glasses of your Rose (niagara/concord blend) that was also very nice. A little drier than what I think I would have made it but I liked it that way.
> 
> And Dan (runningwolf) you know very well I drank a bottle of your raspberry blush on Thursday evening. I did share a couple glasses last night of your Sangria. That is another one that goes down very smooth. Love the taste of that one.
> 
> I'm down to just Steve's (wyntheef) pinot noir and that I am saving to drink with a friend who likes dry wines. Mike doesn't. And djrockinsteve's Tropical Breeze. He said to wait until August so we are going to wait until the end of August to try that one.



Glad you enjoyed it Julie. It was only fitting isnce you provided the recipe. I'll be making another batch of that this winter. Probably a 6 gallon instead of 1 gallon.


----------



## xanxer82

I still have nothing to report on the wines I got at the Western PA Meetup. 
They are sitting on my rack aging still.
I was inspired by Julie's Hot Pepper Wine and getting the ingredients together for a 1 gallon batch. Kind of wishing a had another 3 gallon carboy...
Well as soon as I pop a cork, I'll let everyone know.


----------



## Runningwolf

Shared a bottle of Rodo's blueberry wine tonight with some friends. It was very good with lots of flavor. This is no surprise if you've ever tasted any of his wines.


----------



## Julie

Rodo, awesome job on the blueberry, what was the sg that you backsweeten to? This was a little dryer than the kit that I had made but it was much better. Nice blueberry flavor that was not overly sweet. Acid level was right on, nice and smooth.


----------



## rodo

> Rodo, awesome job on the blueberry, what was the sg that you backsweeten to? This was a little dryer than the kit that I had made but it was much better. Nice blueberry flavor that was not overly sweet. Acid level was right on, nice and smooth.


 
Thanks so much, I realize this may get me sent to the proverbial corner but I don't have numbers on the final as bottled wine. I can however tell you how I got there.

The base kit was a Heron Bay Wild Blueberry Blush SG 1.075 to which I added simple syrup to boost the starting SG to 1.09 on 8-23-09 
Transferred to secondary on 9-17-09 SG 1.002
racked after clearing on 10-18-09 SG .995 final SG after adding the F-Pak was 1.019 acidity .675
Bottled on 11-7-09 
Every time I tried this wine I regretted adding the extra syrup as it tasted hot. 
At the same time I was also fermenting Niagara from juice from the 09 harvest which was very acidic, about .9.
Sometime in early April I tried blending the two and came up with about a 60-40 Blueberry-Niagara.

Sorry for the poor record keeping things got very hectic over the winter building my wine making room and cellar and I had used a recipe card taped to the carboy to keep the records on the Niagara. By time it was finished it had gotten wet so many times it was illegible.
I have learned from last years mistakes and have now printed about 15 copies of Tom's wine log.

I'll be sure to bring some Wild Blueberry Blush to Dan's on Saturday.


----------



## rodo

Jeannie and I went to a party at Runningwolf's yesterday where I tasted dozens of wines from several wine makers. While there were some very good wines there none could compare to the small sampling of Dan's soon to be bottled Ice Wine with chocolate that he honored me with. It was simply superb.


----------



## Runningwolf

Rodo, last nite we opened your Chardonnay. Everyone that tasted it loved it. A very nice dry white wine!


----------



## rodo

I'm glad you liked it. It is one of Jeannie's favorites.


----------



## lhunkele

*Mango Citrus Recipe?*

_"...We opened Dan's Mango Citrus, this was excellent..."_

Checked the recipe section but didn't see it... 

Dan, Oh Dan... any chance you'd share your recipe, pretty please? 

Mangos are on sale this week... Still got peaches in my primary, but that isn't gonna stop me from getting more stuff!! 

Oh my, I'm hooked - that was too easy...


----------



## Runningwolf

lhunkele said:


> _"...We opened Dan's Mango Citrus, this was excellent..."_
> 
> Checked the recipe section but didn't see it...
> 
> Dan, Oh Dan... any chance you'd share your recipe, pretty please?
> 
> Mangos are on sale this week... Still got peaches in my primary, but that isn't gonna stop me from getting more stuff!!
> 
> Oh my, I'm hooked - that was too easy...



Oh ihunkele, you don't know how much I want to tell you how I went to an auction and got the mango's last year and then spent the last year with my secret recipe perfecting it. But sorry, I am not!

What I will tell you though is that I went to my local wine supply store and got a 4 week Island Mist kit called Mango Citrus Symphony and was drinking it in six weeks.


----------



## lhunkele

Thanks Dan - I did look at your list, but didn't look beyond the 'fruit' wines... I see the kit now 

I did find a couple mango fruit recipes and for the most part they're all the same with an exception that one adds raisins & bananas, any thoughts about that?

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## Runningwolf

*Wine Party*

Saturday Night we had our last wine party of the season. At the end of the night there were at least three empty cases of wine bottles and a few cases of beer. It was great to have Julie, kevininPA, and Steve (wynthief) in attendance. There were also several other local winemakers there. Kevin had everyones attention with his keen knowledge on wine making. One of the local wine makers has 20 acres of blueberries nearby and is planning on opening his own winery in the next year or so (papers in process). We really missed Rodo, Doug and DJSteve but we are planning a lunch near Pittsburgh sometime before Christmas. Everyones wine was outstanding from the forum!

Dan and Kevin


----------



## xanxer82

I wish you guys lived closer. Or I did.


----------



## Wade E

Is that KevinPA?


----------



## Julie

Yes that is Kevin and Dan. Thanks for posting the pic Dan, I tried to post this Saturday night but for some reason my computer won't let me.


----------



## wyntheef

Thanks for another great get-together Dan! 
btw, if anyone has a chance to get a taste of Dan's creation (called 'sweet indulgence' I believe) don't miss out on it. I'm not a sweet wine guy, but that stuff is amazing.


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade E said:


> Is that KevinPA?



Yes it is Kevin in PA


----------



## ffemt128

Sorry to have missed the occasion, I think I'll get special dispensation on missing this one as my son arrived home from Afghanistan on Saturday morning at 4:50 am and I don't think I could have made it and been coherehnt after a 12 hr drive from SC. 

I'll make sure I catch the next one. Maybe something in the Burgh in the spring here....


----------



## Runningwolf

Tonight we had dinner at some friends house and I took a bottle of Wades Orange Chocolate port. Wade it was very good. Chocolate was very upfront but not sure about the orange. Almost reminded me of chocolate covered cherries. I was sure my friend Paul would enjoy it but I didn't think his wife would. She absolutely loved it. I just started this same port about ten days ago and hope mine is as good in a year or so. As you posted earlier this is certainly a drink you would only want a very small amount of at a time.


----------



## Wade E

I cant stand it! I have about 50 Bellissima bottles full of it and dont know what to do. I hate dumping wine that other people like but I want the bottles back! Glad somebody liked it! 
On the othyer hand I just went scavenging through my cellar and found a bottle of Black Currant from Joeswines and popped that puppy open. It is every bit as good as mine is which I will always say is my very favorite! Yummmmmmmm! Im going to crawl inside that bottle right now and lick it clean!


----------



## Sirs

well finished most of Dougs Cabernet Franc,and the I think it was Pinot Grigio but not sure as I done dissolved the label LOL either way both are excellent. Also had some skeeter pee from Julie tonight all of their wines were delicious..(No I still haven't tried the elderberry yet)


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade, I saved the other half of your Orange/Chocolate port for tonight with Julie and her Husband Mike. Unfortunaltey julie got sick and the did not make the trip north. We had a few other friends over instead and finished your port. Four out of the five that tried it loved it. Just saying, start sharing it with your friends or gift it out but don't dump it!


----------



## Runningwolf

Tonight I spent a few hours over at Kevininpa's house. Wow not a good place to be, I have sooo many things to put on my xmas list now. LOL Really he has an awesome set up with a lab any small winery would be proud to have. I tried 6 or 7 wines and everyone was outstanding. Kevin, thanks for the tour!


----------



## Tom

6-7 bottles?/ I hope someone drove you home...


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom said:


> 6-7 bottles?/ I hope someone drove you home...



ha ha just sampled! One thing that Kevin does i like is bottling the last little bit in the carboy in little 7oz bottles and capping them. Perfect for tasting the progress.


----------



## xanxer82

Well it's getting closer to the holidays. I still have all of the wines that I received at the Western PA meetup that we had back in early July.
I told myself to wait until around Christmas and I've been very good.
So, for those of you that are waiting for a comment about your wine can rest assured that they are aging and mellowing out in their bottles and that I am eagerly awaiting popping the corks in late December.


----------



## Runningwolf

Well we ate dinner late tonight at our friends house. I shared a bottle of Rodo's apple pie wine I have been saving all this time just for Thanksgiving dinner and we also had a Bottle of Kevininpa's Pear wine. They were both excellent wines and loved by all.


----------



## Julie

Drinking Doug's Chianti, boy is this stuff good. Had it with a A1 Peppercorn burger that was great and having a glass by itself and it is still great. Good job, I need to get some of this come spring.


----------



## Daisy317

Runningwolf said:


> Wade, I saved the other half of your Orange/Chocolate port for tonight with Julie and her Husband Mike. Unfortunaltey julie got sick and the did not make the trip north. We had a few other friends over instead and finished your port. Four out of the five that tried it loved it. Just saying, start sharing it with your friends or gift it out *but don't dump it!*



I know i'm coming into this convo kinda late... but that just sounds like alcohol abuse! 

I'll drink it!


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> Drinking Doug's Chianti, boy is this stuff good. Had it with a A1 Peppercorn burger that was great and having a glass by itself and it is still great. Good job, I need to get some of this come spring.



That's promising to hear. I have one case left....


----------



## ffemt128

After our luncheon when we arrived home, my better half, said she wanted to try Dan's Diamond. I have to say it was very good and she really enjoyed it also. We also opened a bottle of Kevininpa's Sweet Blush, another winner in my book. Gives me something to strive for in my wine making experiences. 

I think I definately need to make a trip up north for some juice this year. I see carboys in the future...


----------



## xanxer82

Finally opened Julie's elderberry blush form this summer. It was best chilled, very aromatic and light drinking.

The rest of the wines have to wait a bit longer.


----------



## almargita

Went to dinner at a friends house with some other couples last night. One couple brought a a so-called expensive wine they got in California, I brought a bottle of Blackberry I got from the recent luncheon, not exactely sure but by process of elimination I think it was Julie's. Had the name "Wylie" on lable. Anyway it was excellent, great flavor, color & gave a nice warm feeling after sipping it. Much better than the expensive one, that was very dry!! Whose ever it was, was it made from fresh berries, juice bucket, kit or VH can of concentrate??? Everyone really enjoyed it. Can't wait to try some of the other folks to get ideas on what to start next........
Al


----------



## Flem

Just a note to all you Newbies out there; When I started this hobby a couple of weeks ago, I wasn't sure what the potential results could be. My only experience with homemade wine was what my dad made years ago. Although he thought it was pretty good, I really couldn't share his feelings (of course, I never told him that). Well, this evening I had the pleasure of sampling a homemade Merlot a friend of mine made. Boy, am I impressed! It was excellent. I now have a renewed spirit for this new winemaking venture I am getting into. For those of you who doubt what might be---keep the faith.


----------



## Julie

almargita said:


> Went to dinner at a friends house with some other couples last night. One couple brought a a so-called expensive wine they got in California, I brought a bottle of Blackberry I got from the recent luncheon, not exactely sure but by process of elimination I think it was Julie's. Had the name "Wylie" on lable. Anyway it was excellent, great flavor, color & gave a nice warm feeling after sipping it. Much better than the expensive one, that was very dry!! Whose ever it was, was it made from fresh berries, juice bucket, kit or VH can of concentrate??? Everyone really enjoyed it. Can't wait to try some of the other folks to get ideas on what to start next........
> Al



Al thank you so much for the compliment, LOL, beleive it or not but I made that with Walmart's blackberry jam. And it was lightly oaked.


----------



## Julie

I had a couple of glasses of Kevin's wine tonight. Oh so good, is this a blend? Well it is good enough that I'm thinking I should have a third glass. Nice body, sweetness was not overpowering and great flavor.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Julie, Marilyn just finished off your Cherry Blush. She said it was very good, the whole bottle. It wasn't marked on the label the gravity, do you recall what it was? For my future reference.


----------



## Julie

djrockinsteve said:


> Julie, Marilyn just finished off your Cherry Blush. She said it was very good, the whole bottle. It wasn't marked on the label the gravity, do you recall what it was? For my future reference.



I don't think this was a Cherry blush but the Concord/Cranberry. Was the ABV 10.6%? If so that gravity at bottling was 1.010. That was a 1 gallon batch and I used 2 cans of Welch's Concord frozen concentrate and 64 oz of Ocean Spray Cranberry juice. sg was 1.074, fg was .996.


----------



## djrockinsteve

It was the cherry blush. Maybe we got that last time. So much on the shelf sometimes it's flip a coin and grab a bottle.


----------



## Julie

djrockinsteve said:


> It was the cherry blush. Maybe we got that last time. So much on the shelf sometimes it's flip a coin and grab a bottle.



I have cherry blush but i wasn't giving any out because it is very young. I know I gave you a concord/cranberry cuz I know Marilyn likes cranberry. You need to go dig out that bottle and make sure it said Wylie Winery and it said Cherry Blush and look at the date that it was bottled. Hurry up and let me know!


----------



## djrockinsteve

Julie said:


> I have cherry blush but i wasn't giving any out because it is very young. I know I gave you a concord/cranberry cuz I know Marilyn likes cranberry. You need to go dig out that bottle and make sure it said Wylie Winery and it said Cherry Blush and look at the date that it was bottled. Hurry up and let me know!









Is this enough proof! You had me looking twice.


----------



## Julie

ROFLMAO, will you got the prize cuz I wasn't giving that out. I can see why she drank the whole bottle, it is tasty but young.

for a 5 gallon batch
15# of cherry seconds, 6 cans of welch's white grape concentrate. sg 1.072, fg .994, bottling gravity 1.014.

Cherries were fresh half sweet, half sour from Walker's. Buck a pound, wanna go pick some this sommer?


----------



## djrockinsteve

Julie said:


> ROFLMAO, will you got the prize cuz I wasn't giving that out. I can see why she drank the whole bottle, it is tasty but young.
> 
> for a 5 gallon batch
> 15# of cherry seconds, 6 cans of welch's white grape concentrate. sg 1.072, fg .994, bottling gravity 1.014.
> 
> Cherries were fresh half sweet, half sour from Walker's. Buck a pound, wanna go pick some this sommer?



AB-SO-FREAKIN-LUTELY! We need to start another thread titled "Who's Pickin With Us?"

We'll get together and group pick fruit.

Whos' up for another get together?


----------



## Julie

Good, it's a date. I believe they open up the trees the last week in June probably depends on how fast everything ripens. Dan since Walker's is your second home fine out when we can pick for a buck a pound.


----------



## ffemt128

djrockinsteve said:


> AB-SO-FREAKIN-LUTELY! We need to start another thread titled "Who's Pickin With Us?"
> 
> We'll get together and group pick fruit.
> 
> Whos' up for another get together?



I'd be game. Your Cherry wine we had from the last get together was delicious.


----------



## Runningwolf

Tonight we drank Kevininpa's Blackberry, Pear and riesling wine. They were all totally awesome. I'm still trying to figure out why they moved that ditch closer to the side of the road, AGGGGGG. Dang it was cold out too.

It worked! I'm getting my M&M cookies before the game tomorrow!


----------



## Tom

*Game??

What Game??*


----------



## Runningwolf

Squeelers will be pressing and degassing the Jets!


----------



## Lurker

Football ended 2 weeks ago.


----------



## rodo

Today my wife and I enjoyed a bottle of Runningwolf's Traminette with our dinner. It was very good with a finish that reminded us of nuts. Well done my friend,  I will definitely be adding Traminette to my to do list for next year.


----------



## Wiz

You guys make me feel so bad. I have no one to trade a bottle of wine with. I hope Wade does let me know if some new person from Costa Rica does join this forum.


----------



## Wade E

If I see someone there I will let you know!


----------



## ffemt128

Just opened a bottle of Al's Synergy II. Very nice flavor, light and refreshing. I think I may have to have another glass after we get home from shopping this evening.


----------



## Julie

Drinking Dan's Cayuga, very good Dan and goes great with 3 cheese alfredo and chicken. 

I seem to have quite a few bottles of Dan's wine,  go figure, that's the advantage of knowing where the wine cellar is


----------



## Runningwolf

Tonight I shared a bottle of Kevin's Concord/Seyval wine. It was an awesome blend and everyone loved it. This is the same one that Kevin sent down to Pittsburgh to share with the folks that met for lunch.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Tonight my wife is finishing off a bottle of Al's wine. Merlot her favorite. Al pat yourself on the back it was very good. Thanks a lot for sharing.


----------



## almargita

Thanks Steve,
I believe that was one that won me first place at S H Brewings contest a couple years ago. First prize was a WE Washington Reisling Kit! Have had some great results from different of the kits. Gonna try some of the Chilian juice buckets when they come out.....
Al


----------



## Flem

almargita said:


> Thanks Steve,
> I believe that was one that won me first place at S H Brewings contest a couple years ago. First prize was a WE Washington Reisling Kit! Have had some great results from different of the kits. Gonna try some of the Chilian juice buckets when they come out.....
> Al



Al, 
Is that your Red Mountain Merlot? I have a bottle of that from the luncheon. I'm looking forward to trying it.


----------



## almargita

Yep, that was it. 

I just opened a bottle of Dan's "Megans Vista", I like it very much!!! Tastes like concord with a blend of something else ??? The sweetness is just about right. Jump right in Dan with your final specs on this:

Just got my Buon Vino automatic bottle filler in the mail & a couple double holed bungs, looking in another month or so to bottle my Niagara & Concord from Presque Isle.

Have my vaccum pump from Wade, new bottle filler & slow gravity filter- now to figure out how to hook them all up to be most efficient to bottle.
Al


----------



## Runningwolf

Al, that was Diamong and Concord. Its in small print on the side of the bottle


----------



## djrockinsteve

Al, we opened Megan's Vista last night and my wife said she could really taste the concord grape in it. It was great. I asked Dan the percentage blend. 3 parts Concord and 1 part Diamond.

Dan you have outdone yourself again. Bravo! Guess all that testing equipment is paying off.

Al, I asked Dan if Megan's Vista had a Sista!


----------



## Runningwolf

djrockinsteve said:


> .
> Al, I asked Dan if Megan's Vista had a Sista!



Yea she does but watch her blista that she got from sum mista.


----------



## Wade E

Hey, keep that nasty stuff to yourself over there before you give my computa a virus!


----------



## roblloyd

Wade's 2008 White Chocolate Port

Opening the bottle gives way to aromas of Ghiradelli white chocolate. Perfectly clear and lovely straw yellow color.

Very nice light port. Lovely chocolate flavors. Not too sweet and light legs. Pleasant finish.
I would recommend this kit but might not be my first choice if I was on the fence with something else, like the ice wine. Probably because it's white and usually prefer red. 
I believe this was a kit. Not sure if it was modified.

Wade's 2008 Peach Icewine
Wow is this good. Not overly peachy, not to sweet. Very nice fruit flavors, hints of peach, clean finish.
Only problem with this one is the small bottle - I could drink lots of this!!!

Had someone over who loves these types of wines and he agrees they are both great wines and also preferred the ice wine over the white chocolate port.

Not sure if this was a kit or not. I would definitely make this one.


----------



## Wade E

Both kits and both limited availabilty usually although they hang around in stores sometimes for awhile after other places sell out. The White Chocolate is RJS and the Peach Ice wine is Winexpert. I prefer the Ice wine also. I finally got rid of all the orange Chocolate Port today!


----------



## almargita

Is this the limitted edition Okangan Peach Ice Wine??? I started mine on the middle of January, its getting close to stabilising. Still have the Blackberry Port to start but only have one 3 gal carboy........ May put the Peach into 1 gal jugs that I have a lot of so I can start this before the Chilian Juices start coming in. Did you do anything special with it or just follow the instructions??
Al


----------



## Wade E

This is and I didnt do anything to it.


----------



## WaWa

Collette and I just bottled 23 litres of chocolate raspberry port. now we just have to drink it!!!!
Such a problem....


----------



## roblloyd

Since you did this in 08, how long before it matured?


----------



## roblloyd

Wade's Wines

08 peach wine. Nice light white with light peach flavors. Very nice but a little too sweet.

08 Argentinian merlot. Very nice merlot with spicy flavors and great finish. Wife liked this one a lot.

Wade were these kits?

Finished the white chocolate port last night. Do you want the bottles back?


----------



## Wade E

If your ever down this way again Ill take the Port bottle and the Peach Ice wine other wise dont worry about it. Are you talking about the small Cobalt blue bottle of Peach wine as that was a Winexpert Peach Ice wine and Ice wines are always sweet. The Argentinean Tannat/Merlot was a RJS Cru Select Limited Edition kit. The limited edition kits are always very good.


----------



## roblloyd

No its a full size bottle that says peach. Not the peach ice wine.


----------



## Wade E

That was mine from fresh peaches.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Just opened a bottle of Doug's elderberry. A+ I have a gallon or so in my freezer of elderberry juice I'm saving until I have enough to do 5 gallons. Something to look forward to.

Thanks


----------



## ffemt128

Thanks Steve.


----------



## Catfish

A wine made from fresh peaches. You say it's too sweet. Phew I'm glad I'm not picky. lol


----------



## roblloyd

Catfish said:


> A wine made from fresh peaches. You say it's too sweet. Phew I'm glad I'm not picky. lol



It's very good but I don't think I would drink a full glass with dinner. It's more of a peach port. What do you think Wade is that a decent description or you insulted? It smells like fresh peaches! I do like it don't get me wrong.

It goes very well with dark chocolate.


----------



## xanxer82

I'm waiting for the wine shipping law to be changed here. It's in the works. Hopefully it will pass.
We need more winemakers here in MD to trade with. 
I still have a bottle of Oulettes Apple Pie, Running Wolf Blackberry, Wylie Winery Elderberry Blush, Dry Red Chambrucin that I think Doug made and a bottle of Unlabled Skeeter Pee that I think Mike made.
I'll be able to drink a bit more after I get the allergy meds all settled down. 
We finished Julies Elderberry Wine a couple of months ago.


----------



## Wade E

Im not offended! I dont expect everyone to like my wine. I havent tasted the Peach in awhile and maybe the sugars are showing through more now.


----------



## roblloyd

Wade E said:


> Im not offended! I dont expect everyone to like my wine. I havent tasted the Peach in awhile and maybe the sugars are showing through more now.



I like it! Give it a try and see how sweet it is now. I think you might agree.


----------



## roblloyd

Wades Chocolate Orange Port

Awesome aromas of orange, chocolate and alcohol. Wade warned me he didn't like this one. When was the last time you tried it?
It doesn't taste medicinal like you said it might. I can tell it may have a year ago but I like it. Semi-dry, medium finish, nice ruby red color.

Maybe you undersold it but its nice.


----------



## Wade E

I guess its just me. I love the Chocolate covered orange peels but this wine I just didnt like and I tried 1 not very long ago at all. Those had about 4 years of age on them but I got rid of all but a few to Abefroman.


----------



## Runningwolf

roblloyd said:


> Wades Chocolate Orange Port
> 
> Awesome aromas of orange, chocolate and alcohol. Wade warned me he didn't like this one. When was the last time you tried it?
> It doesn't taste medicinal like you said it might. I can tell it may have a year ago but I like it. Semi-dry, medium finish, nice ruby red color.
> 
> Maybe you undersold it but its nice.



I agree with you Rob. I also tried one of Wades a while back. I currently have 3 gallons aging.


----------



## roblloyd

Wades 2010 Blackberry wine:
Opened it on Saturday. Didn't have a lot going for it. (sorry Wade!). Wasn't as sweet as I was expecting.
Tonight I'm drinking it again. It opened up! Very nice now. Not a strong blackberry flavor, but very nice. Medium-light body, great color.
Would be an easy drinker on a hot day.

I like this one.


----------



## Wade E

I oaked that one and its the first time Ive oaked a fruit wine and IMO it took some of the fruit away from it. Im not a big fan of oaking anything other then a red grape wine and it will never happen again except for in a Port possibly. Glad you liked it sorta! LOL Honesty is what I want though!!!


----------



## BobF

Wade E said:


> I oaked that one and its the first time Ive oaked a fruit wine and IMO it took some of the fruit away from it. Im not a big fan of oaking anything other then a red grape wine and it will never happen again except for in a Port possibly. Glad you liked it sorta! LOL Honesty is what I want though!!!


 
Don't say 'never' wade - you have got to try oaked elderberry


----------



## Wade E

The only time Ive ever liked it was in Ports with fruit. Its the main reason I havent oaked any other fruit wine wine up until this one. Funny thing is I love a lot of oak in my reds!


----------



## ffemt128

BobF said:


> Don't say 'never' wade - you have got to try oaked elderberry



Oaked Elderberry is out of this world.


----------



## Julie

Wade, how much oak are you adding? I do a light oak with hungarian oak cubes, bout 4 weeks in after fermentation in my Blackberry and Elderberry and it comes out very nice.


----------



## BobF

ffemt128 said:


> Oaked Elderberry is out of this world.


 
Wonderful stuff it is!!

FWIW, mine gets med toast american chips for 8 weeks in the secondary.


----------



## Wade E

I used 1 1/2 onces for the 6 gallon batch of Blackberry. Im pretty sure I used medium French on that.


----------



## ffemt128

BobF said:


> Wonderful stuff it is!!
> 
> FWIW, mine gets med toast american chips for 8 weeks in the secondary.




I did med french toast cubes 1 1/2 oz for about 6 weeks in secondary. Very tasty.


----------



## Julie

Alright I'm bumping this up so people remember to post about other people's wines that you have drank.

Since our last meeting I have been drinking Dougs and all I can say is Dam Good as usual, same goes with DjSteve, actually Steve, my son and I share a glass of your Strawberry Peach. That is now on my list to make. Dan's I'm saving yours for a special occasion cuz I have had A LOT OR YOURS AND I REALLY LIKE THEM so I am waiting. 

Al, so far I really like your White Zinfandel, I could drink a lot more than a bottle of that. Acid seems to be right, good mouth feel and sweet level is just right. I, also, really liked your Christmas Blend. My daughter, Megan, wanted to know who the prevert was who made the label and Mike is still walking around with a smile on his face and saying I like that label. Anyway, the wine again, was well balanced and full of flavor.


----------



## Runningwolf

Thanks Julie, I been waiting till we have some company over to try some of the one's I got.


----------



## almargita

Julie, the White Zin is one of my earlier WE kits from 2007, have noticed that some of the wines made 4-6 years ago really have come around! Unfortunately, theres not many left. Do have a couple that I'm saving for a special occasion though.......

As far a sampling others wines, did notice that most have been a medium sweet (which I prefer), so I have been happy with most everyones. I did like the flavor of Dan's Stuben & Diamond, may have to get some of that juice at Walkers in the fall.......

Also noticed that my Niagara dropped a lot of Crystals, I am tempted to open all the bottles, filter & re-bottle,just to make it look presentable. Yes, I know it doesn't hurt & is the sign of a noble wine, but just doesn't look good! I really like the flavor of Niagara, next time I do it, will take it out in the snow for a few weeks for cold stabalization.....
Al


----------



## Runningwolf

Tonight we tried numerous wines. We tried djrockinsteves red Muscadine and Muscadine blend.They were both fantastic but I think I liked the blend a bit more. Then we tried Julies Choke cherry/Cherry/Elderberry blend, again outstanding. I never tasted anything like this before but I'll be waiting in line for the next bottle. Now I understand why Julie is organizing a big cherry picking day at Walkers this Summer.

Then we did a blind wine tasting of Beringer's White Merlot vs Winexpert White Merlot. All four people pick the WE white Merlot as the better wine.

All of this with casadia's for an appetizer followed up with shrimp, chicken and sausage gumbo and banana foster for desert.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Runningwolf said:


> Tonight we tried numerous wines. We tried djrockinsteves red Muscadine and Muscadine blend.



Those would be Doug's. Mine are still aging in carboys.


----------



## Runningwolf

OMG you're right sorry Doug. Excellent wine. I better switch over to water.


----------



## Wade E

Does Walkers sell Choke Cherry Juice. Ive heard a lot of people talk about this stuff especially up north.


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade I never saw it there and just checked their list and do not see it on there.


----------



## docanddeb

I picked a few choke cherries a couple years ago... I still have some juice frozen.... maybe I'll throw that in something this year!

Debbie


----------



## Julie

Wade E said:


> Does Walkers sell Choke Cherry Juice. Ive heard a lot of people talk about this stuff especially up north.



No Wade, they don't. I had abought 8 #'s in the freezer that i had picked from trees around my house. Walker's will allow customer to come in and pick cherries for a buck a pound towards the end of June, beginning of July. so I threw these in together and earlier I had made elderberry wine and a seconds on the elderberry wine and the berries still seemed like they had some juice in them so I threw that in as well.

I am very happy with that wine, when you first take a taste it has a smokey taste to it. It screams to eat a burger with it or something barbqued.


----------



## Wade E

Bummer!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Tonight my wife and I shared had some of Rodo's apple wine he gave us last week. It had just the right amount of cinnamon and was excellent in taste.


----------



## rodo

> Tonight my wife and I shared had some of Rodo's apple wine he gave us last week. It had just the right amount of cinnamon and was excellent in taste.


 
Though perhaps not as good as Dan's Apple, he did a superb job on it this year.

We enjoyed a bottle of his Harvest Blend the other night.


----------



## rodo

My wife and I shared a bottle of Kevininpa's 09 Concord last night. It was absolutley perfect. Kevin is a truley awsome wine maker.


----------



## Runningwolf

I second that! Everything I tasted of his is awesome. Love his plum wine.


----------



## KevininPa

Thanks Dan and Rod, I really enjoyed all of your wines too. I haven't been able to try any lately as i'm on alot of different meds. right now.


----------



## Runningwolf

Well Kevin who needs wine with all those meds! LOL Get well soon and I'll stop over. You still got me thinking about what you asked me.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Well Kevin who needs wine with all those meds! LOL Get well soon and I'll stop over. You still got me thinking about what you asked me.



Go for it. Don't think, just do it. (I really have no idea what the question was, though it would be cool if it pertained to a winery)


----------



## Runningwolf

LOL Making wine.


----------



## KevininPa

Dan, not sure what the question is that your talking about. Perhaps i was drinking when i asked it?


----------



## roblloyd

Last night I opened Wade's 2009 Raspberry wine.
Very nice raspberry color and flavor. Wife thought it was a little like sangria.
Great summer wine on a hot night. 

Thanks Wade!


----------



## rodo

On this Fathers Day between steaks and strawberry rhubarb pie we opened a bottle of "Running Wolf Wine Cellars" Late Harvest Vignoles. Mmmm Mmmmm Good, well done my friend!


----------



## Julie

rodo said:


> On this Fathers Day between steaks and strawberry rhubarb pie we opened a bottle of "Running Wolf Wine Cellars" Late Harvest Vignoles. Mmmm Mmmmm Good, well done my friend!



Oh Rod, I have a bottle of that and everytime I look at it I say "No not yet." my problem is when it is gone, it is gone.


----------



## Runningwolf

Thanks for the kind words. Julie, when did the well ever go dry in my cellar for you?


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Thanks for the kind words. Julie, when did the well ever go dry in my cellar for you?



Ok so it hasn't but we just haven't been able to meet up a lot lately you know. I'm still trying to schedule a trip to Dunkirk for the Niagara. I think I might have Mike talked into that this Friday, what are you doing?


----------



## Runningwolf

Sue is talking about going to her dads to do some gardening but if it rains that won't happen. Plus I'll be around in the morning as she goes swimming. B


----------



## Runningwolf

Hey Julie, Walkers is only open on Saturdays this time of year and in a month or so the close down for walkins all together. I really recommend you to get the rhubard also if you can.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Hey Julie, Walkers is only open on Saturdays this time of year and in a month or so the close down for walkins all together. I really recommend you to get the rhubard also if you can.



Thanks Dan, I might do that, I have a lead on some rhubard but haven't heard back yet. I'll let you know by the middle of the week of what we are dong.


----------



## Wade E

Thanks for the kind words Rob, I took best fruit wine for that one.


----------



## Tom

Julie said:


> Oh Rod, I have a bottle of that and everytime I look at it I say "No not yet." my problem is when it is gone, it is gone.



Is that a HINT for more?


----------



## Julie

Tom said:


> Is that a HINT for more?



Oh I don't have to hint, Tom. I know where his cellar is and Rod's wife and I know how to cause a diversion to get into the wine cellar


----------



## Wade E

Im guessing one of you runs through the house topless while the other slithers down into the cellar!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

wade e said:


> im guessing one of you runs through the house topless while the other slithers down into the cellar!!!!



lmao


----------



## Tom

Now Wade,

WHO do you think runs topless and WHO slithers?

Either case I would like to see that...


----------



## RedNeckWino

How much are tickets to this show? Well, I guess that might be a bit far to drive. But IF you write a book about it......


----------



## Runningwolf

Look these are the only two ladies that are permitted to slither down into my basement anytime they wish.


----------



## Julie

What really works the best is Mike runs topless thru the house and while Dan is chasing him, Jeannie and I head for the cellar.


----------



## Runningwolf

OMG now you're saying Mike Has Man boobs? And by the way I am chasing him out of the house


----------



## Julie

OH no, didn't say that, Dan are you have preverted man fantasies?


----------



## Tom

Julie said:


> What really works the best is Mike runs topless thru the house and while Dan is chasing him, Jeannie and I head for the cellar.



That's not exactly who I thought was going topless... ;-)


----------



## Runningwolf

Sorry Tom, I run a cellar of respect. Only those who respect my wishes shall enter.


----------



## Julie

Oh Crap, I think I am shut off! :<


----------



## Runningwolf

Me thinks in your own little secret way you are quite the instigator.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Me thinks in your own little secret way you are quite the instigator.




Not Julie, she's a little


----------



## Julie

Well I opened up a couple of Steve's (djrockinsteve) in the last few weeks, to be honest I can't remember all of them but the one that really stands out is Syrah. Wow Steve, that was very tasty.

Dan, where are you?????????????? I drank your last bottle of apple and now I am all out, do you have anymore?


----------



## Runningwolf

I have about half a dozen left. You are welcome to one if you ever come by.


----------



## docanddeb

Darn, I'll stop in if you're giving away wine!!

Debbie


----------



## Julie

I'll try you a bottle of your apple with a muscadine red. What are you and Sue doing this Friday?


----------



## Runningwolf

Sue is working but I should be round.


----------



## Julie

We are thinking of going to camp and I was going to see you you guys wanted to meet at the Blue Canoe for dinner


----------



## Tom

*Found a bottle*

Guess what?

I just "found" a bottle of Isabella from the Running Wolf Wine Cellar dated -- 10-6-2009

What can you tell me about it? (Dan)

Safe to drink...


----------



## Runningwolf

Is that in Tittusville or Oil City?


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom said:


> Guess what?
> 
> I just "found" a bottle of Isabella from the Running Wolf Wine Cellar dated -- 10-6-2009
> 
> What can you tell me about it? (Dan)
> 
> Safe to drink...



Yes that is actually Isabella/Blackberry. Very good. I think you were the one that told me to pick it up at Walkers.


----------



## Julie

tittusville, Sue and I talked about it once, I believe it is a mirco brewery, so Sue and Mike will be in seventh heaven.


----------



## Runningwolf

...and where will we be?  I'll check with her tomorrow. She is in bed already.


----------



## Julie

you and I will probably be the designated drivers,  let me know tomorrow if she is in. We are going up Thursday after work and will be leaving on Saturday, so Friday is our best option.


----------



## Runningwolf

ok Julie I Will


----------



## Tom

So, serve COLD? straight up or with somewthing..

Damn.. we tied..


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom I prefer it chilled myself. I would be surprised if it didn't have any diamonds in it. That was one of my first wines from straight juice and before I was cold stabilizing.


----------



## Tom

U R right! (damn I hate to say that)

It does have diamonds. It was left in its side and there they are.


----------



## Tom

Runningwolf said:


> Yes that is actually Isabella/Blackberry. Very good. I think you were the one that told me to pick it up at Walkers.



Joeswine gets his isabell from there so I bet I did tell you that. Looking at the bottle it looks clear as compared to a blackberry wine.


----------



## Runningwolf

Lol:


----------



## Tom

OK whats so funny?


----------



## Runningwolf

*Rodo's Wine*

Hey Rod I shared your Muscato the other night with some friends and it was totally awesome. I hope my Chilean is that good.


----------



## docanddeb

I'm making some Moscato for my daughter. Cheap way.... Alexander's, I think it was. She helped a little... so she can say it's "her wine". I'm trying to keep the wine making alive... for when I'm too old to lift anything!!

Debbie


----------



## ffemt128

We opened a bottle of the wine Muscadine that Sirs gave us. Wow is this good. Higher etoh, though you cannot taste even a hint of it. Flavor and body were dead on. My hats off to Sirs. Did I mention that he uses no chemicals in his wine making, all natural.


----------



## docanddeb

N I C E !!!!!!

Debbie


----------



## Sirs

I'm waiting to hear from julie and steve's wife and see what they think of it


----------



## ffemt128

Sirs said:


> I'm waiting to hear from julie and steve's wife and see what they think of it




I still need to get it over to them. Maybe this weekend if the weather is good I'll make a bike trip past Steve's then up north to Julie's.


----------



## Sirs

you'd think you bringing it that far the least they could do is drop by and grab it if nothing else huh


----------



## Runningwolf

Doug needs time to switch out the wine in the bottles with MD 2020


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Doug needs time to switch out the wine in the bottles with MD 2020



We use to dring that in 9th grade when we went to Clarion for the weekend. Those were the good times. Good times, not good wine.


----------



## Runningwolf

If we weren't drinking beer it was cherry and lime vodka or Boones Farm back in the high school days.


----------



## Sirs

oh god help you are city boys we'd get into somebodies homebrew or barter one of the bootleggers into getting some good whiskey,they always needed empty whiskey bottles and if you had a lot you could get some good trade for them some of the best clear liquor I'd ever got was in trade for one thing or another. I remember one year I got 2 gallon of good moonshine(good double run stuff) for a deer I'd killed and butchered man that stuff was good. LOL he even threw in a few pints of flavored stuff he'd made.


----------



## docanddeb

I never drank in High School... I know....I was one of THOSE...

Debbie


----------



## Sirs

you mean you was a goodie 2 shoes...... lol couldn't pass it up sorry


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> If we weren't drinking beer it was cherry and lime vodka or Boones Farm back in the high school days.



LOL, oh those were the good ole days. Beer was the drink of choice, then Boone's Farm. Never really did cherry and lime vodka but once in a while we would raid my girlfriend's father's bar for whiskey or rum. Next day was nasty.


----------



## docanddeb

Didn't need alcohol. Of course pregnancy sort of squelches alcohol anyway!

Debbie


----------



## Tom

docanddeb said:


> Didn't need alcohol. Of course pregnancy sort of squelches alcohol anyway!
> 
> Debbie



Never stopped me when my wife was pregnant.


----------



## Flem

Silly me! I thought alcohol caused pregnancy!!! ::


----------



## docanddeb

Nope!! Blankets in the school forest cause pregnancy.

Debbie


----------



## jrh3

docanddeb said:


> Nope!! Blankets in the school forest cause pregnancy.
> 
> Debbie



What about the hay barn,LOL.


----------



## docanddeb

Never happened to me in the Hay. YOU?

Debbie


----------



## jrh3

Nope i just drank wine and watched...LOL. jj


----------



## docanddeb

Too Funny!!

Debbie


----------



## Sirs

well got to pop the cork on doug's noble last night, and I can say you did a really good job on it not sure how you got it to finish the way you did. I'll have to pick your brain on that one and see what you did.


----------



## ffemt128

Sirs said:


> well got to pop the cork on doug's noble last night, and I can say you did a really good job on it not sure how you got it to finish the way you did. I'll have to pick your brain on that one and see what you did.




Thank you, I'm glad you enjoyed it. It was a 6 gallon batch made using 2 1/4 gallons of fresh juice and a 5 gallon bucket of skins. Mixed into 2 primaries with about 2 gallons of water to each. FInished dry on the skins. Sg was 1.092 to start and I believe I back sweetened to 1.014. I'd have to check my records. Finished wine was 6 gallons after all the racking.


----------



## Runningwolf

Opened a bottle of Kevininpa's Sweet Blush tonight. It was very good. Wish I knew what was actually in it. Great job!


----------



## ibglowin

If he told you, you might "Blush" yourself!


----------



## ffemt128

DJRockinSteve - opened a bottle of his 2009 Zinfandel. Very nice, full flavored with what seems to be hints of berry. Tasted so good I had to endulge myself of another glass.


----------



## Affe

I can't wait til I have something worth swapping -- sounds like so much fun that I'm missing out on!

Do you typically mail your bottles to each other, or are the lot of you close enough to each other?

I see a lot of the forums users are in the north east...


----------



## ibglowin

Source? Kit? Fresh juice? Fresh grapes?



ffemt128 said:


> DJRockinSteve - opened a bottle of his 2009 Zinfandel. Very nice, full flavored with what seems to be hints of berry. Tasted so good I had to endulge myself of another glass.


----------



## robie

Affe said:


> I can't wait til I have something worth swapping -- sounds like so much fun that I'm missing out on!
> 
> Do you typically mail your bottles to each other, or are the lot of you close enough to each other?
> 
> I see a lot of the forums users are in the north east...



I hear you're not supposed to mail "wine", but you can mail marinades, sauces, syrups. 
Guess what, I just bottled thirty bottles of.... marinade.


----------



## Affe

robie said:


> I hear you're not supposed to mail "wine", but you can mail marinades, sauces, syrups.
> Guess what, I just bottled thirty bottles of.... marinade.



Hmm, that's odd. Perhaps you need some kind of liquor license to legally mail it? I've ordered several various bottles of liquors many times and have always received them in the mail (though i guess it should be noted a signature of an adult was required). Ranged from scotch, to wine, to absinthe, and whiskey.

I've never looked into mailing myself, though I am going to very soon after I bottle my first batch. There are several friends in Florida who are excited to see what I come up with 

I'll be visiting the post office sometime in the near future to get stamps anyway, perhaps I'll either ask them or pick my uncle's brain (he's a retired mail carrier).

Congrats on your marinade, what flavor?


----------



## ffemt128

ibglowin said:


> Source? Kit? Fresh juice? Fresh grapes?



Knowing Steve, it was fresh juice from California. Steve doens't make any kits, and I'm not sure about fresh grapes. It was wonderful and I'll probably have the remainder this evening. Hopefully Steve will pop in here and let us know specifics.


----------



## robie

Affe said:


> Hmm, that's odd. Perhaps you need some kind of liquor license to legally mail it? I've ordered several various bottles of liquors many times and have always received them in the mail (though i guess it should be noted a signature of an adult was required). Ranged from scotch, to wine, to absinthe, and whiskey.
> 
> I've never looked into mailing myself, though I am going to very soon after I bottle my first batch. There are several friends in Florida who are excited to see what I come up with
> 
> I'll be visiting the post office sometime in the near future to get stamps anyway, perhaps I'll either ask them or pick my uncle's brain (he's a retired mail carrier).
> 
> Congrats on your marinade, what flavor?



I don't know what the actual official stand is on mailing wine. I do know that a few times on this forum, folks wrote about trying to take a well packaged bottle of wine to one of the UPS-type stores and they wouldn't take it when they were told it was alcohol. That's really all I know. Maybe someone who has experience will stop by.


----------



## ffemt128

Affe said:


> Hmm, that's odd. Perhaps you need some kind of liquor license to legally mail it? I've ordered several various bottles of liquors many times and have always received them in the mail (though i guess it should be noted a signature of an adult was required). Ranged from scotch, to wine, to absinthe, and whiskey.
> 
> I've never looked into mailing myself, though I am going to very soon after I bottle my first batch. There are several friends in Florida who are excited to see what I come up with
> 
> I'll be visiting the post office sometime in the near future to get stamps anyway, perhaps I'll either ask them or pick my uncle's brain (he's a retired mail carrier).
> 
> Congrats on your marinade, what flavor?



Wineries etc have permits/license which allows them to ship wine. It's funny as there are many amatuer wine makers who enter contests and the wine has to get there somehow.


----------



## Affe

Been doing some research, here's a good page that give some tips.

I believe many of you live near wineries that may have shipping licenses (edit: as ffemt128 pointed out) -- if you're interested in sending your stuff around the country, maybe try asking one of your vintner friends if they would mind shipping it for you 

I guess I know what to do in the future


----------



## docanddeb

Or you meet your neighbors in Wisconsin for a wine swap!!

It's illegal to mail through USPS.... Fed Ex and UPS don't have that listed. You do have to be creative!

Debbie


----------



## Julie

It is illeagal to mail thru the United States post office, as far as UPS and FedEx is concerned, it is against their policy. When mailing thru UPS or FedEx, do not tell what is in the box. i truly do not understand why people tell UPS or FedEx what is in the packages. 

As far as Western Pa'er's are concern we just meet up with each other and do some trades.

Tonight I am drinking Almargit's niagara/concord blend. NICE, very smooth, full body, just the right about of sugar and ABV is just right. Nice work Al


----------



## ibglowin

Steak marinade is your friend folks.......


----------



## Julie

ibglowin said:


> Steak marinade is your friend folks.......



   how can you go wrong with Steak marinade


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> how can you go wrong with Steak marinade



I've marinaded a few steaks in the red stuff. Not my fault the marinade was so good it was worth drinking as well.


----------



## Runningwolf

Shared some of Julies Candy Cane wine tonight with folks and they thought it was pretty good. I'm still working on mine. Picked up some De Vici's caramel to put in it.


----------



## Julie

Caramel? I'm not thinkin caramel, I'm thinkin chocolate.


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> Caramel? I'm not thinkin caramel, I'm thinkin chocolate.



Julie, think outside of the box . Thats all Sams had But I did not add it yet. If I make it to Wegmans I'll look for chocolate.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Julie, think outside of the box . Thats all Sams had But I did not add it yet. If I make it to Wegmans I'll look for chocolate.



Well I don't mind stepping outside the box but u ran off where u r not even insight of the box anymore . Put a little in a glass and let me know how it tastes


----------



## djrockinsteve

Julie said:


> Well I don't mind stepping outside the box but u ran off where u r not even insight of the box anymore . Put a little in a glass and let me know how it tastes



He's such the rogue!


----------



## Tom

Julie said:


> Well I don't mind stepping outside the box but u ran off where u r not even insight of the box anymore . Put a little in a glass and let me know how it tastes



Damn! 
Shoulda not told Dan about DiVinci @ Sams


----------



## Julie

djrockinsteve said:


> He's such the rogue!



Yes he is!


----------



## Sirs

ok I wanna know when julie is gonna get the wine I sent her lol


----------



## Julie

Sirs said:


> ok I wanna know when julie is gonna get the wine I sent her lol



Got it Eddie just haven't any time to drink it I'm thinkIn to igbt


----------



## Sirs

oh ok well let me know once you do LOL I wanna know your opinion


----------



## ffemt128

Sirs said:


> ok I wanna know when julie is gonna get the wine I sent her lol




I delivered that last weekend I think it was. I dropped Steve's off as well.


----------



## Sirs

yeah she'd told me


----------



## Runningwolf

Eddie, I think julie just tried it. I saw what looked like a rocket taking off about a 100 miles south of me. Actually I am hoping to get a taste of some of yours next time I get together with those guys. They all rave about it.


----------



## Flem

Open up a bottle of Julie's Blueberry Pomegranate over the weekend. Everybody loved it!! Thanks, Julie.


----------



## Sirs

well one of them is fortified so may have been her but not likely it is sweet


----------



## almargita

Nice quiet Sunday, just relaxing at home, cracked a bottle of Dan Isabella Blackberry & Flems Strawberry White Zinfandell, both very good. Going to have leftovers from Dels in Bloomfield & at Ann's in Bethel. Both Pasta dishes, so the wine will fit in nicely!! That is if I ever stop drinking the wine!!

Al


----------



## Runningwolf

Today I shared some other peoples wine. Rodo's Apple Pie wine was awesome as usual. Almargita's Merlot was enjoyed by many. Julie your chocolate Candy cane wine, well I finally opened it and it's really not bad. LOL Yes as you know I used mine for toilet bowl cleaner, your's was much better.

The ultimate winner though was Julie's Muscadine. I poured one glass and sat it down for a minute and it disappeared. Damn, I went to pour some more and the bottle was gone. This stuff was fantastic!

I have to admit my Skittle wine really came around also and is best served very cold. As I stated in another post my cherry/chocolate almond wine really came around also.


----------



## Julie

Thanks Dan, really glad to hear everyone liked the muscadine and glad to hear my candy cane was liked as well.


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> Thanks Dan, really glad to hear everyone liked the muscadine and glad to hear my candy cane was liked as well.



Yeap the candy cane was way better than mine. I think I just played with it too much trying to keep adding to it.


----------



## Julie

Open up DjSteve's Cayuga, awesome Steve, had it with hot turkey sandwiches. Loved it!


----------



## Julie

Last evening I had a glass of DjSteve's Bordeaux. Wow, Steve, that stuff is great and Mike even liked it, lol, and he doesn't like anything on the dry side. The flavors were exploding in my mouth. This is now on my list to make.


----------



## djrockinsteve

My Bordeaux was probably the best wine I have made yet as far as the reds go. Next year I will have to make more. Others have said the same thing Julie, thank you.

Also up there is the Brianna Skeeter Champagne and the Cranberry Lime Skeeter Pee.


----------



## Runningwolf

Jule last night we opened your melbec. It was very flavorful and good. I even used a cup of it in the onion soup my wife was making.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Jule last night we opened your melbec. It was very flavorful and good. I even used a cup of it in the onion soup my wife was making.



what was the final reading on your malbec? I am still wanting to compare the two next spring


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie it was a .993 because I tried to do a milf with it. No back sweetening.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Julie it was a .993 because I tried to do a milf with it. No back sweetening.



I backsweetened mine to .998, you "tried to do a mlf" so I'm thnking you were not happy with the results?


----------



## Tom

Runningwolf said:


> Julie it was a .993 because I tried to do a milf with it. No back sweetening.



Dan, Google MILF. its ADULT
consider yourself censored


----------



## Runningwolf

I did not get any results from the mlf after all the time and money I put into the culture and tests. I should have listened to Charles like you did and just skipped it. No I can't even sweeten it just a bit. Tha's ok though as I have friends that like dry.


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom said:


> Dan, Google MILF. its ADULT
> consider yourself censored



I knew what I typed and was just waiting to see who caught it first. I think Julie just ignored it to keep things low keyed and not to get anything started. She's the good mod!


----------



## Tom

GEE !
and I'm NOT?


----------



## Flem

Some of us love you, Tom!


----------



## Tom

Nice to be wanted.


----------



## Julie

Well of course I'm a good mod 

You might be surprised on that wine. Malbec is one of those reds that can, if the acid is balance right, it will come off as a slightly sweet wine.

But the winemaker over at Luva Bella's made a whole lot of since, unless you are going to age the wine for over three years, why bother with an MLF. They balance out the wines so there is no reason to play with that.


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom your a good MOD with special needs!


----------



## Julie

roflmao, oh Dan you are already working your way to a corner.


----------



## Runningwolf

Tonight we opened a bottle of Julie's Concord/Cranberry. It went well with our lasagna dinner. It was fruity, smooth and well balanced. Excellent job Julie.


----------



## Julie

Thanks Dan, I know you like to do blends and this is one of my favorite fruit blends.


----------



## rodo

Tonight was Runningwolf's Pink Catawba, very nice, Jeannie says "just what Pink Catawba should taste like"


----------



## Runningwolf

Thanks Rod, I mean Jeannie (the other "wine Thief").


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Thanks Rod, I mean Jeannie (the other "wine Thief").


 
Hey don't you be calling her a wine thief!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> Hey don't you be calling her a wine thief!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Why you two are like two peas in a pod. Next time I catch the two of you in my wine cellar....well, I hope it has the same outcome!


----------



## rodo

> I mean Jeannie (the other "wine Thief").


 
She didn't need to steel any you were very generous


----------



## Runningwolf

rodo said:


> She didn't need to steel any you were very generous


 LOL honestly, I get more enjoyment out of sharing my wine than I do drinking it.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Why you two are like two peas in a pod. Next time I catch the two of you in my wine cellar....well, I hope it has the same outcome!


 
LOL, just remember there are two of us to the one of you and I will be making sure Sue is on our side!


----------



## rodo

Okay, Dan - this is Jeannie, and you have forced me to jump in here. Why would you wish for the same outcome as last time, unless you enjoyed be tied up and duct-taped to the wall while Julie and I raided the wine cellar? Oh, that's right you begged us to come back the next night and do it again


----------



## Runningwolf

Of course I enjoyed it. You're welcome anytime.


----------



## ffemt128

We had a bottle of Julie's Montipulciano on Tuesday night. Upon first opening with initial taste, strong flavor of sour cherries. We let the bottle rest for an hour before opening. Flavor has strong hints of cherry, sour bite seemed to dissipate. Good overall aroma and flavor. Julie seemed to think it could be light on body. I thought overall it was a very good well rounded wine.

Oh we had with spaghetti.


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie, tonight we had another bottle of you cranberry/concord. I liked it even better then the bottle a few weeks ago. What was your ratio on this?


----------



## Flem

Opened Rodo's Rougeon on Easter. Everyone loved it. It was sweet, but not overly sweet. Thanks Rod. Tell Jeannie I haven't forgotten her Carmenere.


----------



## Rocky

Today our Daughter joined us for lunch and we had a big salad (Romaine, red leaf, olives, cheese, hard bolied eggs and celery with EVOO and red wine vinegar), freshly baked bread and Flem's excellent _Pinot Grigio_. It went perfectly with our meal. Thanks, Flem!


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Julie, tonight we had another bottle of you cranberry/concord. I liked it even better then the bottle a few weeks ago. What was your ratio on this?


 
2 concord/1 cranberry. Backsweeten with 2 concord/1 cranberry and bottle of corn syrup. fg 1.010, abv 11.53%, acid was 1.05% (I did nothing to lower it except age in the basement where it was cool) yeast 1122.


----------



## Runningwolf

so that was a one gallon batch of Welches? It sure was good.


----------



## Julie

Sorry, that was the ratio I used but I made a 3 gallon batch, I did the same with a concord/cherry which it real good as well, just replace the concord with the cherry. And I used Welch's frozen concentrate


----------



## almargita

Still up after baby sitting tonight, started watching Phantom of the Opera on QED & can't stop watching it. Think its on till 4;30am!!! Tried some of Rodo's Catawba earlier today from the meet & greet & swap & really enjoyed it. My wife enjoyed it more so that means less for me!!! Rob please furnish details on how it was made, definitely going to make some..... Checked Luva Bella juice list & they didn't have any..... Was it a Kit or juice bucket??

Al


----------



## rodo

> some of Rodo's Catawba earlier today from the meet & greet & swap &
> really enjoyed it. My wife enjoyed it more so that means less for me!!! Rob
> please furnish details on how it was made, definitely going to make some.....
> Checked Luva Bella juice list & they didn't have any..... Was it a Kit or
> juice bucket??


Glad you enjoyed it.
It was juice from walkers. I used Cote Des Blanc yeast, and Fermaide to start it, fined it with Kieselsol and Chitosan, used Colorfine at 2 grams per gallon, cold stabilized, fine filtered, and backsweetened to taste.


----------



## almargita

Rob:

What is Colorfine, I'm not familar with it?

Al


----------



## Runningwolf

Tonight we had friends over for pizza. Knowing they like red's I opend a bottle of Rockies amaroni he gave me at the meet and greet. My friends loved it and I also drank a glass. I am not a big red person and thought I would hate it but actually found it enjoyable. We also open a bottle of Rodo's apple which is always fanatastic, so much so our frien Martha snuck a bottle of it home with her.


----------



## Flem

Opened a bottle of Almargita's Zinfandel. It was made from a L'uva Bella Juice bucket. Al, as you know I like dry reds, but your Zin that you had backsweetened was very tasty. My wife and son also liked it a lot. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rodo

> What is Colorfine, I'm not familar with it?


 
I use it pretty much as described in the following link. Also I guess the correct spelling is Kolorfine.
https://www.piwine.com/catalog.html...e=flypage.tpl&product_id=16246&category_id=85


----------



## almargita

Thanks Mike, glad you enjoyed it..... Kinda been staying at the same sweetness for most of my wines as we both like the taste of a medium sweet. Srarting to get in the habit of using the hydrometer when trying others wines to see what the SG theirs finished at if I really liked them. Gives me a rough idea on what to shoot for in mine...... Get-togethers are great for getting to sample what others like & trading........

Al


----------



## Flem

Al, I use the hydrometer all the time before back sweetening any of my wines. I'll try a couple of commercial varieties to find the sweetness I prefer (e.g. Riesling, Moscato, Gewurztraminer), take a SG reading, and sweeten mine accordingly. Works great for me.


----------



## Runningwolf

Tonight we had a bottle of Rod's Rougeon wine. It was very smooth and tasty. Darn you Rod, looks like another trip to Walkers! This is definitely one I want to make.


----------



## Arne

Cracked open a bottle of jswordy's Bell Bottom Blues. Very good. now has me thinking if they will grow around here, got to plant some blueberries. Good flavor, enjoyed it very much. Thanks, Jim. Arne.


----------



## Runningwolf

Tonight I opened a bottle of Rockies 'Ricetta Di Stefano" wine. I'm not sure what it really was except a big dry red. The wine was very good and enjoyed by several of us. It tasted like it was oaked with American Oak. I prefer French but still it was very good.


----------



## Rocky

Hey Dan, glad you enjoyed the wine. That is a blend of Zinfandel (75%) and Muscat (25%) and I oaked it in a Hungarian oak barrel. The name means "Steve's recipe" and I named it in honor of my Father-in-law, who made it to the above proportions. It was awarded a Silver Medal at the Pittsburgh Amateur Wine Making Competition in March of this year.


----------



## Julie

Well TonyT sent up a bottle of Amarone and a bottle of Valpolicella.

Tony they were both just awesome. I have not had Amarone before, this was great. It was very smooth and I just loved the taste. 

I know I thanked you before but I'm saying it again THANK YOU. I think this was just awesome that you were willing to send us a couple bottles of wine from you cellar.

thank you, so very much appreciated.


----------



## Hokapsig

The thought has been echoed. First time for me to sample the Amarone. I'll have to see about getting a pail in the fall...


----------



## Flem

Tony,
I had the opportunity to sample your Amarone and Valpolicella yesterday at Julie's. Like you, I like the big, dry reds. Your wines did not disappoint. They were both excellent. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## tonyt

Thanks y'all for the kind words. Wish I could have been there. No pictures?


----------



## Flem

Tony, I don't believe anyone had a camera. Sorry! Just visualize 10 people drinking wine with smiles on their faces. LOL.


----------



## Julie

Sorry Tony, no pics. it's Runningwolf's fault. He always takes pics but he couldn't make it.


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> Sorry Tony, no pics. it's Runningwolf's fault. He always takes pics but he couldn't make it.


----------



## tonyt

Runningwolf said:


>



Guess I'm with Dan.


----------



## almargita

Nobody needs a camera anymore!! Todays phones have cameras better than most of the smaller cameras sold today......... They can even do videos....

Al


----------



## Julie

LOL, sorry but we were just too busy drinkin and yakin and just having a dam good time.


----------



## joeswine

*Amarone time*

YES, TONYT'S AMAROME WAS VERY ,VERY GOOD..............STILL HAVE THE LITTLE BOTTLE LEFT TO OPEN TONY.....SOON.


----------



## Julie

Well a couple of weeks ago I realized that I have a boatload of Runningwolf's and FFemt's wine, so I'm been drinking them.

Dan your White Merlot was awesome, nice mouth feel and very smooth and a lot of flavor . I tasted cranberry and apple and just loved it. The other wines I had were your Fredonia, Diamond and Traminette, as always, good flavor, good mouthfeel.

Doug, you as well have some great wines. I had a bottle of your cab sauv that I forgot I had, boy was that good. Nice and smooth and not too sweet. I am currently drinking your Chardonnay. I was never a fan of Chardonnay but you might change me on that. I like that oak finish in this. The taste just lingers for a long time afterwards.


----------



## Runningwolf

Thanks Julie.


----------



## rob

Julie, what are you going to try tomorrow?


----------



## Julie

rob said:


> Julie, what are you going to try tomorrow?


 
Well Rob, I still have Doug's Chardonnay that I haven't finished so I will be drinking that. And then there is Rodo's wines. I still have a couple of bottles of his wine.


----------



## ffemt128

Thanks Julie.


----------



## Hokapsig

you can't go bad with Rodo's or Doug's wines. Unless you consider a wife nagging you about how YOUR wines need to get better like those two winemakers....


----------



## rodo

My wifes dry wine loving cousin from Atlanta GA is here this week. While most of my wines are semi sweet to sweet I thought it would be a perfect opportunity to open some wines from friends. Flem's Carmenera and Runningwolf's Riesling were both big hits tonight.


----------



## Runningwolf

Thanks Rod.


----------



## Flem

Thanks Rod. For a $50 bucket of juice and a few ounces of oak, that Carmenere has been a huge hit.


----------



## rodo

> My wifes dry wine loving cousin from Atlanta GA is here this week. While most
> of my wines are semi sweet to sweet I thought it would be a perfect opportunity
> to open some wines from friends.


 
So tonights wine was Al Margita's Zinfandel which was enjoyed by all.
I'll have to add this one to my to do list.


----------



## tonyt

Had a bottle last weekend of Mike Ibglowin's Rosso di Toscana 2010, Super Tuscan that I've held onto for about a year now. Man was it good. My kids were in for the weekend so I told them we would sample a bottle from one of my many mentors. I didn't open any of mine cause I didn't want any compare and contrast . . . hahaha. Really Mike, it was terrific, what kit was it? If your wine from grapes turns out better, wow! Thanks for sharing. I'll refill your bottle with the MMR Montepulciano that I am bottling today.


----------



## ibglowin

Hey Tony,

Thanks for the feedback. I still have yours, been holding on to it as well as it was just a baby when I got it. It might be just about ready I think. That was a CC Showcase Rosso Fortisimo. Just the regular, not the LR they did after I bought mine. That one had pretty good barrel time and some Tancor as well. Thats a good one for sure!


----------



## rodo

Jeannie and I finished a bottle of Julies delicious 2011 Sauvignon Blanc today.

Also last week we enjoyed a bottle Dan's Peach Apricot Chardonnay


----------



## Runningwolf

Thanks Rod. There's a bunch more where that came from when get get back out this way sometime. 

I am finding Chardonnay to be a great wine to blend with. Thats the CA/Chilean Chardonnays that are on $50 a pail. I don't blend with the native Chardonnay.


----------



## Julie

Thanks, Rod, Sauv Blanc is turning into one of my favorites. We still have 2 Mystic Berries left of yours and a Rougeon and decided to hoard these for awhile because they are exceptionally good

Just tried a glass of djrockinsteve's Mixed Black. Wow, Steve, last evening I stated that if you balance your wine well, you can make a dry wine taste like it was backsweetened. I know you did not do this but the flavor of this blend is outstanding. I"m puttin this on my Christmas list!!!!!!!


----------



## Terry0220

Have to chime in here as well, djrockinsteve's Mixed Black was awsome, as well as the wines Hokapsig brought, Julie you got me hooked on the moscato and the carlos bronze,,,,those two are on my wish list!!

 did I hid it well yesterday???? LMAO!!!


----------



## Julie

Terry0220 said:


> Have to chime in here as well, djrockinsteve's Mixed Black was awsome, as well as the wines Hokapsig brought, Julie you got me hooked on the moscato and the carlos bronze,,,,those two are on my wish list!!
> 
> did I hid it well yesterday???? LMAO!!!


 

LOL, yes you did. And we need to get you some Carlos to grow, I can work on that. I never had the chance to get a drink of Steve's Mixed Black yesterday but I'm enjoying it now!


----------



## Terry0220

In fact I am looking at Double A's catalog right now to figure out which vines I want,,,,lol, and enjoying a glass of vino too,,,remember I don't drink,,I sip,,,roflmao!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Hey you two, I'm still waiting for the pictures


----------



## Julie

Terry0220 said:


> In fact I am looking at Double A's catalog right now to figure out which vines I want,,,,lol, and enjoying a glass of vino too,,,remember I don't drink,,I sip,,,roflmao!!


 
Let me know if they will deliver here, I looked at a couple of places and I'm thinking Double A was one of them but won't swear to that and I couldn't get anyone to deliver here because they are a southern grape but like I said Noble and Carlos will take 0 temps.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Hey you two, I'm still waiting for the pictures


 
Sprry no pics and that is because of you!!!!!!!!!!!!! , you always remind me we need to take some pics but you were not here to remind me.


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie, Double A is right by Walkers! It's just a road trip for you.


----------



## Terry0220

Just looked, no Double A does not have Carlos,,,so will have to find another, however, I do see Brianna and St. Pepin,


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Julie, Double A is right by Walkers! It's just a road trip for you.


 
OOOOh, I'm planning on a trip to walker's after the first of the year, Terry!!!!! tell Chuck he might be taking a road trip!


----------



## Julie

I can get the Carlos when we head south in the spring.


----------



## Terry0220

Chuck or no Chuck,,I'm in,,,lol!! Let me know, and if I come across anything on the Carlos I let you know,,how about the Noble as well?? Not sure if I could get a landscapers discount on any of these,,but I will try! Thinking that since these are warm weather vines,, maybe I will do an arbor with block walls as a planter and blocks on the floor to help retain heat from the sun (if you can call it heat in the winter) will help?


----------



## Runningwolf

What's this Mike & Chuck stuff!!!! I'm located half way so that makes a perfect potty break and check out some wine. You really think I ....well they can wait in the car I guess. Just remember what happens in the wine cellar....


----------



## Terry0220

Runningwolf said:


> What's this Mike & Chuck stuff!!!! I'm located half way so that makes a perfect potty break and check out some wine. You really think I ....well they can wait in the car I guess. Just remember what happens in the wine cellar....



You mean we can go into your wine cellar????


----------



## Runningwolf

You betcha. Just know the rules (ask Julie). Wade made them up, don't blame me.


----------



## Julie

Oh Terry,

I'll take you into Dan's wine cellar! We just need to make sure we have someone to keep him busy,


----------



## Terry0220

Runningwolf said:


> You betcha. Just know the rules (ask Julie). Wade made them up, don't blame me.



Julie??? What is the rules?? Wait,,rules are made to be broken, but if Runningwolf still insists on rules,,then we will need to bring out the duct tape.


----------



## Julie

Well any rule that Wade or Dan makes wont work for us so bringing the duct tape is a good idea. Lol


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> Well any rule that Wade or Dan makes wont work for us so bringing the duct tape is a good idea. Lol


 WOW now you girls are really getting my attention. Terry, really! fetishes should be taken off line.


----------



## Terry0220

hmmmmm...my fetishes,,oh yeah,,,getting my way in anothers wine cellar,,,,,


----------



## Wade E

Girls, Girls, Girls, you know booze and duct tape are not a good mixer!!! Now, if you want to bring your fuzzy hand cuffs thats a whole different story!!!


----------



## Julie

Wade E said:


> Girls, Girls, Girls, you know booze and duct tape are not a good mixer!!! Now, if you want to bring your fuzzy hand cuffs thats a whole different story!!!


 
Wade!!!!! you are headed to the corner.  What are you doing up this early for????


----------



## ibglowin

Trying to get this thread back on track. I may have to crack the whip it seems! LOL   

I had the distinct pleasure of popping the cork on a bottle of TonyT's CC Showcase Rosso Fortissimo last night. w0W! was that wine amazing. I have had this wine resting for about a year now and it was right at 2 years old. Simply a stellar wine. I loved the fact that I had just had one of my own versions of that wine about 2 weeks ago so it was really fun to compare the differences in how a wine can turn out due to a winemaker, even in kits!

Loved the use of american oak. Wonderful body, bouquet and excellent finish. 

This was a "winner winner chicken dinner" of a wine. Well done!


----------



## Julie

, Mike! don't mention whips or you will have Dan and Wade all excited!!!

TonyT is a very good winemaker, I truely enjoyed the Amarone and the Valpolicella that he sent up this past summer.


----------



## tonyt

Thanks guys/gals. Mike that was the Super duper LR 2.6 ltr grape pack. Yours was the regular 2 ltr or so grape pack. I doubt there was noticeable difference over the grape packs.


----------



## dangerdave

ibglowin said:


> I had the distinct pleasure of popping the cork on a bottle of TonyT's CC Showcase Rosso Fortissimo last night. w0W! was that wine amazing. I have had this wine resting for about a year now and it was right at 2 years old. Simply a stellar wine. I loved the fact that I had just had one of my own versions of that wine about 2 weeks ago so it was really fun to compare the differences in how a wine can turn out due to a winemaker, even in kits!


 
That's good to know. I've got this very same kit clearing right now. Thanks for the review. Now, to keep it hidden for a few years...


----------



## pjd

The first time I met Dan Wolfe "Runningwolfe" was when I bought several cases of bottles from him. At that time he generously gave me several bottles to sample. One of them was a Chocolate Orange Port. I have never been a fan of sweet wines or of ports. I always drink and enjoy dry wines. Tonight I was at a friends christmas party and we opened the bottle. WOW! What a great wine! It tasted alot like a sweet coffee. not anything that I expected. Great job Dan! I will be talking to you about it.


----------



## tonyt

Just swapped red grape marinate with Rocky and can't wait to taste and comment. 

Rocky, I noticed odd cork/closures on your bottles. Are those Zorks or some super heavy duty closures? If so what has been your experience?


----------



## Julie

I keep forgetting to post up here. I have had several other winemakers' wines.

Watermellon/Strawberry, all I can say about this is DJROCKINSTEVE, I WANNA ANOTHER BOTTLE!!!


----------



## Julie

Watermelon/Strawberry made by Djrockinsteve. I have never had a wine that I have not liked that came from Steve and the only thing I can say about this wine is I WANNA ANOTHER BOTTLE!!!!! Watermelon flavor was very prominent with a nice strawberry finish. Crisp with a nice mouthfeel.


----------



## ffemt128

We opened a bottle of TERRY0220's Strawberry wine the other evening. Very nice. Good body, very sublte strawberry flavor, no off tastes. For a first non-kit wine, she kinocked it out of the park.


----------



## Julie

Ah Doug, you beat me to it! I second what Doug says, Good job Terry! I found it very very flavorful, great mouthfeel, sweetness was dead on, just a very good wine.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Well, hell! I need to get in on some of that wine swapping, I have a real kick *** Quad-berry Melomel to trade.


----------



## Terry0220

ffemt128 said:


> We opened a bottle of TERRY0220's Strawberry wine the other evening. Very nice. Good body, very sublte strawberry flavor, no off tastes. For a first non-kit wine, she kinocked it out of the park.





Julie said:


> Ah Doug, you beat me to it! I second what Doug says, Good job Terry! I found it very very flavorful, great mouthfeel, sweetness was dead on, just a very good wine.



Thank you both!! I am happy with the way it turned out. Sometimes it is a little too sweet for me, so I had taken out a gal. and blended it with a Riesling that I wasn't happy about it, have 2 gals of that now I need to bottle it! Speaking of,,,since now I have my allinone pump and I am allowed to use it since Christmas is over, I can start to play with it!


----------



## Boatboy24

Pumpkinman said:


> Well, hell! I need to get in on some of that wine swapping, I have a real kick *** Quad-berry Melomel to trade.



Go to the wine trades section and post up. I've got a few that I think I'll want to trade come summer.


----------



## tonyt

Just enjoyed Rocky's Recetta di Stefano red blend. Man this is goooooood. Tons of lush fruit up front then huge tannins and long a$$ finish. Great job Rocky.


----------



## Terry0220

Opened and enjoyed Julie's Sauvignon Blanc last night,,,I really enjoyed it. Had the right flavor and just the right amount of sweetness for me,,,so good I drank the whole bottle and didn't share,,,lol!!


----------



## Neviawen

*Kudos to Joeswine!*

Hi everyone, 
I'm sure there is a specific spot on the forum for this type of post but I could not find the right thread to put this under. (Moderators: Please feel free to move this to the right thread.) I wanted to put something up here to give credit where credit is due.
I've recently had the pleasure of acquiring two bottles of wine from Joeswine and I'll have to say, he sure knows how to make a great bottle of wine! 
Joe gave my husband and I a bottle of peach-appricot chardonnay and a bottle of banana-pineapple viognier. Both bottles were excellent! Both wines were well balanced so you could tell what flavors you were tasting, had a nice body, and had just the right amount of sweetness. My favorite was the peach-apricot chardonnay. I should have taken a picture of the wine because it would have lasted longer!
Way to go, Joeswine for a job well done!
=-)


----------



## Wade E

Yep, I've had the pleasure numerous times of having his wine and each were wonderful.


----------



## joeswine

*shoebiedoo*

 Last night we made dinner, I chose to cook a spiced rubbed center cut pork chop, garlic infused /three cheese with cilontro mashed potatoes, a romaine salad with baby grape tomatoes and goat cheese with red wine vinaigrette.


 Now I need something to go with it,shoebiedoo, sent me two bottles, wine, one a red and Italian Barolo, the other Riesling, I chose a the Riesling, it has a natural taste profile that goes well with pork and/or spicy meat, good choice.

 Taste profile, the Riesling had a good profile, clean, crisp, had some fruit notes along with bite on the backside, these are the trademarks of Riesling and this Riesling had it all, I'm not sure but I think this was a kit and correct me if I'm mistaken, it also had, had good balance front to back .. Please fill free to send yours (for evauation only) joeswine.............

Barolo on Next.........., nice job shoebiedoo,


----------



## joeswine

*Shoebiedoo*

RIESLING GOOD TO THE LAST DROP.


----------



## shoebiedoo

Joe, You're much too kind  Thanks for the comments as I really wasn't sure about that one. my wife absolutely HATES it  I believe it may be because she drinks it alone. It needs to be with food, I think. As for the Riesling itself, that was a Chilean juice bucket from L'uva Bella in Ohio.

Thanks again Joe

BTW, I never even knew this thread was here!!!


----------



## shoebiedoo

Neviawen said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm sure there is a specific spot on the forum for this type of post but I could not find the right thread to put this under. (Moderators: Please feel free to move this to the right thread.) I wanted to put something up here to give credit where credit is due.
> I've recently had the pleasure of acquiring two bottles of wine from Joeswine and I'll have to say, he sure knows how to make a great bottle of wine!
> Joe gave my husband and I a bottle of peach-appricot chardonnay and a bottle of banana-pineapple viognier. Both bottles were excellent! Both wines were well balanced so you could tell what flavors you were tasting, had a nice body, and had just the right amount of sweetness. My favorite was the peach-apricot chardonnay. I should have taken a picture of the wine because it would have lasted longer!
> Way to go, Joeswine for a job well done!
> =-)



I had Joe's Amerone and was very surprised on how smooth it was!!! made me put my batch in the crawl space for a few years


----------



## Rocky

For those of you who have not done so, I highly recommend trading wine with other memebers. I traded some with JohnT and TonyT and I could not be happier. I have yet to try TonyT's wine but I did have JohnT's Carmenere tonight and it was outstanding. Deep, rich color, great taste front to back and wonderful fruit (berries) flavor. We have some super talent on this forum. Take advantage of it!

John has me looking for a crusher and re-thinking not making wine from fresh grapes! I am sure that Tony's wine will be awesome too.


----------



## dralarms

How do you ship the wines?


----------



## Rocky

dralarms said:


> How do you ship the wines?


 
We have places here in Ohio called "Pak Mail" and they advertise that they ship "anything, anywhere." They don't ask what is in the package (why would they if they ship anything?) so I just box my stuff and take it into that store. No problem.


----------



## dralarms

Hmmm, i wonder if the place I have local is like that. I think its called aim mail.


----------



## Pumpkinman

dralarms,
I purchased wine bottle shippers here: Click me, they come with the boxes and the trays, real cheap.
I ship UPS.


----------



## Rocky

dralarms said:


> Hmmm, i wonder if the place I have local is like that. I think its called aim mail.


 
Here is a link to their website. Put in your zip code and see where the nearest one to you is located. http://www.pakmail.com/


----------



## ffemt128

*John T - 2010 Carmenere*

Recenty John and I swapped some wine. We had the pleasure of partaking in John's 2010 Carmenre. We served this with a meal of Hot Sausage loaded with peppers and onions. 

The wine was outstanding. Very full bodied, deep rich color, hint of pepper, just the right amount of oak, and very smooth and creamy tasting.

My wife upon initial smell of the wine, said she wasn't going to like it. She's not a dry red drinker. She was surprisingly wrong. She really enjoyed it as well and even had a second glass.


Thanks again John, look forward to trying the other.


----------



## Rocky

Now there is a coincidence! We had JohnT's 2010 Carmenere with Manicotti, Sausage, Peppers & Onion, salad and homemade bread. It was great and just as Doug said, deep, rich color, smooth, fruity and a hint of spice. I know that JohnT makes everything from fresh fruit and I am considering trying a batch from fresh grapes. I am going to have to get this past the "War Department" because she hates fruit flies and the mess that grapes can make. I do everything in the cellar so it could lead to disagreement.


----------



## JohnT

*Rocky's 2011 Amarone*

Guys, Thanks for the kind words. As they said, we have a bottle swap going on here. I have only had a chance to taste Rocky's Amarone last weekend. I was absolutly stunned that kit wines could be so good. The wine had great color and aroma with a superb sharp tanic structure. A distinct, almost floral component was very enjoyable as was the nice finish on the pallet. A big "thumbs up" on this one! 

I plan to try ffemt128's muscadine next. 

Rocky, Did you wife cook all of that? Care to share the recipe's with me? That sounded so good!

johnT.


----------



## joeswine

*Carmerere*

Do you remember once I said, that sometimes you just get it right, when we as home winemakers and that'S what we are, sometimes we just get it right, I was fortunate enough to get one. The RockYS CARMERERE this wine in its homeland is and every day Table wine Nothing fancy about the wine. This wines at a whole different level. It was extremely well-balanced front to back, you could taste the wood and at the finish fruit and had good structure ,balance, this one is a winner and should be in a contest somewhere, just let me let me know. We're going to enter it, and I won't send mine, great job. Rocky


----------



## shoebiedoo

First Fruit wine  Had the pleasure of tasting Joswine's raspberry wine. It was like drinking a glass of sorbet!!!! I don't know why I expected it to be really sweet but I did. I was surprised to find it was quite good  Nice wine for sitting out on the patio on a HOT evening.

Thanks for sharing Joe


----------



## tonyt

shoebiedoo said:


> First Fruit wine  Had the pleasure of tasting Joswine's raspberry wine. It was like drinking a glass of sorbet!!!! I don't know why I expected it to be really sweet but I did. I was surprised to find it was quite good  Nice wine for sitting out on the patio on a HOT evening.
> 
> Thanks for sharing Joe


I had some a while back and you're right it's great.


----------



## Neviawen

I was hanging out with my buddy, Joeswine, today. While there I had the pleasure of tasting Rocky's Carmenere. Joe was right, this IS a great wine! I could see drinking a glass with a nice steak dinner. Rocky- you should enter this one in a contest and see what happens! 

I saw on a few other posts under this thread that some of you guys were lucky enough to have Joe send you a bottle of his rasberry wine.. YUM. I also had that while at our South Jersey Winemaker's meeting and liked is so much he gave me a bottle to take home to share with the hubbie. We both loved it! 

My latest treat that Joe gave me a bottle to sample is his coffee port. I've never had a bottle of wine from Joe that wasn't awesome so I'm looking forward to cracking this one open soon, too!

We are all lucky to have such awesome winemakers on this forum sharing their expertise with us. Keep up all the great winemaking, guys! =-) 

More kudos to Joeswine and kudos to Rocky, too!


----------



## Neviawen

The bottle of coffee port from Joeswine was staring at me... had to open it up and try some tonight. It's delicious. I think it tastes like coffee, cream, and chocolate. It's also pretty smooth. Very interesting and tasty. Can't wait to see what everyone else thinks of it. =-) Thumbs up!


----------



## joeswine

*think outside the box*

thank you ms. k for your kind thoughts.


----------



## Rocky

Thanks to all for the kind words on my wine. I truly appreciate it. 

This evening, I had the consummate pleasure of a bottle of TonyT's _Petit Verdot._ After attending the Home and Garden Show in Columbus, we were serving a spicy crabcake dish with macaroni salad, green salad and garlic/herb bread to friends of more than 35 years and we all enjoyed the wine immensely. Tony is a true master. Thank you, TonyT.


----------



## shoebiedoo

While we're on the "we love Rocky" band wagon . I'm a litTle perplexed by my latest wine from the Rock. We both got WineExpert's Nero D'avola and can not figure ut why mine didn't have as much body as mine. Both were aged for the same amount time. Can't figure out why there would be such a difference. .

His ricotta di Stephano (spelling) is awesome!!!!!!.....


----------



## tonyt

Rocky said:


> Thanks to all for the kind words on my wine. I truly appreciate it.
> 
> This evening, I had the consummate pleasure of a bottle of TonyT's _Petit Verdot._ After attending the Home and Garden Show in Columbus, we were serving a spicy crabcake dish with macaroni salad, green salad and garlic/herb bread to friends of more than 35 years and we all enjoyed the wine immensely. Tony is a true master. Thank you, TonyT.


Thanks, Rocky. I truly believe that anyone that doesn't share and taste others' wines is missing out. The posts on" Cellar Pallet" ring true for me. I almost never buy commercial wine any more and know that I tend to construct my wines to a similar taste. So I depend on "other people's wine" to use as a barometer or benchmark. My wine could probably be sued as a benchmark for "too much oak".


----------



## Rocky

I agree with Tony. Exchanging wine with other wine makers is a great idea. Join or start a local wine club, have meetings, exchange experiences and wine when you are able. There are some very talented people on this forum who make excellent wines.


----------



## reefman

I'll jump on the band wagon here. and comment on Julies latest Candy Cane batch. It's got the perppermint with a hint of chocolate....really good!
I'll polish this bottle off over the weekend and give her Niagara a try.
I'm looking forward to finishing my Candy cane wine now...the chocolate really takes it to a higher level....well done Julie.


----------



## Deezil

So... Being the "bad egg" i am, i still havent got my Peach out the door yet (very soon! nothing left on the list in front of that chore), but i couldnt resist any longer.. And opened one of Doug's (ffemt128) bottles he sent me.

T'was the Noble Muscadine... 

It's everything i wish my Blackberry-Cherry was! A lot of the same smells and flavors, but this is a grape and those.. weren't. 

Color is very close to that of regular cranberry juice, gorgeous. Beautiful legs on the glass.. It's got a dark berry / dark cherry / kind-of plum aroma.. 

Doesnt taste hot, but the alcohol warms the chest.. Very nicely balanced, as the alcohol doesnt stand out, neither do the acidity nor the sweetness.. I cant even really tell how sweet it is, it just comes across with balance.. 

Nice mouthfeel, coats the tongue and cheeks.. The "grape" flavor comes through towards the finish... That dark berry/cherry flavor returns for the finish..

Very nicely done!

Was this the one you oaked?

Never had before, and will never be able to make Muscadine, here in Seattle.. But I can see what all the raving is about...


----------



## ffemt128

Deezil said:


> So... Being the "bad egg" i am, i still havent got my Peach out the door yet (very soon! nothing left on the list in front of that chore), but i couldnt resist any longer.. And opened one of Doug's (ffemt128) bottles he sent me.
> 
> T'was the Noble Muscadine...
> 
> It's everything i wish my Blackberry-Cherry was! A lot of the same smells and flavors, but this is a grape and those.. weren't.
> 
> Color is very close to that of regular cranberry juice, gorgeous. Beautiful legs on the glass.. It's got a dark berry / dark cherry / kind-of plum aroma..
> 
> Doesnt taste hot, but the alcohol warms the chest.. Very nicely balanced, as the alcohol doesnt stand out, neither do the acidity nor the sweetness.. I cant even really tell how sweet it is, it just comes across with balance..
> 
> Nice mouthfeel, coats the tongue and cheeks.. The "grape" flavor comes through towards the finish... That dark berry/cherry flavor returns for the finish..
> 
> Very nicely done!
> 
> Was this the one you oaked?
> 
> Never had before, and will never be able to make Muscadine, here in Seattle.. But I can see what all the raving is about...


 
Thank you for the kind words, I appreciate it and I'm glad you enjoyed it.

If it had grapes on the label it's oaked. If not then it wasn't.


----------



## joeswine

*Js wordy*

AT THE WINE CONTEST I WAS JUST IN ,there were two blueberry wines ,none were as well rounded as the blue berry bliss from js wordy,also about 10 carameres,(i know I didn't spell that correct)none of them came close to Rocky's,this was a very hard contest to win but placed or win you both had a excellent chance,and Steve Riesling would have definitely placed high ,much better then the 6 that were there.wade I remember your amarone,it would have knot ther socks off....theres a lot of good wine makers on this site.

I entered 4 wines only one placed the others didn't show up on the judges charts for scoring,that's how tough they were but my coffee port took top honors winning 1st.placed judges choice and best of show(267 wine in contest)...........


foot note: I got a refund from ups for the package that got squashed trying to get to the Missouri contest.the gods of grapes was watching out for me


----------



## Rocky

_"I entered 4 wines only one placed the others didn't show up on the judges charts for scoring,that's how tough they were but my coffee port took top honors winning 1st.placed judges choice and best of show(267 wine in contest)"_

Congratulations on the "Best of Show" award Joe. It doesn't get any better than that. Way to go!


----------



## JohnT

Great job rocky!


----------



## Rocky

John, I was quoting Joe on the Best of Show award.


----------



## Neviawen

Congrats, Joeswine, for "Best of Show" for the coffee port. I've had the pleasure of tasting that coffee port and it was really very good. 

I've recently tried a Joe's "Long Island Iced Tea" wine and I was pretty surprised that it tastes just like a LLIT. My husband and I used to order a LLIT every restaurant we went to to try and compare who had the best. Joeswine's Long Island Iced Tea Wine could give some of the drinks I've had at a restaurant a run for it's money. Pretty neat how you can make a wine taste like a mixed drink!

While I am here giving reviews I could not forget to mention that Joe recently recieved a bottle of Barolo from Shoebiedoo and let me taste it tonight. I really enjoy red wines and this one I liked very much. It went down smooth, had a nice aroma, and all around I thought is a good wine. 

Kudos to Joeswine and Shoebiedoo!


----------



## Runningwolf

Does Joe make wine?


----------



## shoebiedoo

Neviawen said:


> Congrats, Joeswine, for "Best of Show" for the coffee port. I've had the pleasure of tasting that coffee port and it was really very good.
> 
> I've recently tried a Joe's "Long Island Iced Tea" wine and I was pretty surprised that it tastes just like a LLIT. My husband and I used to order a LLIT every restaurant we went to to try and compare who had the best. Joeswine's Long Island Iced Tea Wine could give some of the drinks I've had at a restaurant a run for it's money. Pretty neat how you can make a wine taste like a mixed drink!
> 
> While I am here giving reviews I could not forget to mention that Joe recently recieved a bottle of Barolo from Shoebiedoo and let me taste it tonight. I really enjoy red wines and this one I liked very much. It went down smooth, had a nice aroma, and all around I thought is a good wine.
> 
> Kudos to Joeswine and Shoebiedoo!



Thanks for the kind words!!! I'm glad you enjoyed it g


----------



## wineforfun

Neviawen said:


> I've recently tried a Joe's "Long Island Iced Tea" wine and I was pretty surprised that it tastes just like a LLIT. My husband and I used to order a LLIT every restaurant we went to to try and compare who had the best. Joeswine's Long Island Iced Tea Wine could give some of the drinks I've had at a restaurant a run for it's money. Pretty neat how you can make a wine taste like a mixed drink!



Would you or Joe like to share more, or the recipe, for the LLIT wine? Me love some Long Islands.
Thanks.


----------



## joeswine

Barolo, nice job steve it is well-rounded has a good flavor front and backend, little light on legs but I think this will come around in time if you can give it the time, to let it be all it can be ,noticed it was tagged 2011, was the year you bottled it ?. If so if you can let it set one more year . It will be a very good wine ,. All in all, it was the kind of wine you can just sit back- have a plate of pasta with and not even think about it,. It went down that smooth, ready for the next swap? P


----------



## eblasmn9

Congratulations on the "best of show" for the coffee port, Joe. I had about a bottle and half from adding the f-pac and brandy earlier. They were really really good. I've been really busy lately and have not bottled mine yet. That's one of my jobs for tomorrow. Looking forward to it.


----------



## joeswine

*Coffee port*

Let me know how yours turns out with the Brandy, I did not had any Brandy to mine what I did is boosting ABV up in the beginning to 1.11 this game your the alcohol I need balance out the F pack what I also did compromise the kit and added 4 tablespoons of instant coffee along with 4 tablespoons of Oak tannin this added more mouth feel to the finished product the balance of the wine was always there what I did is in enhance the attributes. This was a tough contest to win and thank you for the congrats good luck with yours ................... respectfully JP S


----------



## Julie

*Frenzy*

All I'm saying is, Dan do you have any more of this?


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> All I'm saying is, Dan do you have any more of this?


 
Julie I do have a bunch of it. You're more then welcome to some.

Get a load of this. I have someone wanting me to make a batch of Skittle wine for thier wedding.


----------



## eblasmn9

joeswine said:


> Let me know how yours turns out with the Brandy, I did not had any Brandy to mine what I did is boosting ABV up in the beginning to 1.11 this game your the alcohol I need balance out the F pack what I also did compromise the kit and added 4 tablespoons of instant coffee along with 4 tablespoons of Oak tannin this added more mouth feel to the finished product the balance of the wine was always there what I did is in enhance the attributes. This was a tough contest to win and thank you for the congrats good luck with yours ................... respectfully JP S


I'm sorry Joe I missed your post. You warned in one of your earlier posts to be careful with the brandy addition. I think I added slightly too much brandy. I can taste it and it overpowers the coffee flavor some. It's still very good but could be better. The alcohol (abv of 18.5%) is where I want it. Boosting the SG at the beginning is a pretty good idea to boost the alcohol content using a yeast that can handle the higher alcohol. The instant coffee idea is very interesting and I may open a few bottles to add a slight bit to see if I can boost the coffee taste. I did add coffee beans to about 5 bottles to see if the coffee taste can be boosted in that way. Adding oak is something I didn't consider. If this kit is offered again next year, I will make it better using what we learned on this one.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Julie I do have a bunch of it. You're more then welcome to some.
> 
> Get a load of this. I have someone wanting me to make a batch of Skittle wine for thier wedding.


 
Skittle wine????? Oh Dear Lord!

For those who have not tasted Dan's Frenzy, it is an apple wine w/spices, honey and maple. This is full flavor, there is not mistaking the apple, honey and maple in this and the spices are just a hint. Great mouthfeel.


----------



## joeswine

*eblasmn9*

Where you not on the swap list with us? If so I have a 375 bottle to sent you, I liked taste how the Brandy set up in yours and you will see how my composition enhance this basic wine port. 



Let me know? Yours respectfully JP


----------



## eblasmn9

I think you are right, Joe. I will get a 375 ml bottle of the Coffee Port out to you. I would like to compare the difference. PM your address to me.
Thanks.


----------



## joeswine

*coffee port*

did you get reply?


----------



## Runningwolf

Hey Joe, did you try a glass of this... http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f19/hey-everyone-ive-got-secret-37895/


----------



## dangerdave

Julie said:


> All I'm saying is, Dan do you have any more of this?


 
I've been looking at my bottle of _Frenzy_. Sounds like I need to pop it!

Dan, my wife (and I) loved your cranberry wine. Is it from a special recipe, or is it from frozen concentrate? I've been wanting to try a batch of cranberry and save it back for Thanksgiving. Yours is very good!

Please, do share!....the recipe, that is!


----------



## Runningwolf

Dave that was juice from Walkers. It was very high in acid (15). I removed one gallon and kept that on ice for later. I added a gallon of water back in at 21 brix. When I was ready to back sweeten I reduced the gallon of juice I held back to about half (simmered) for an f-pack and added my sugar to that. I then blended it back into the original batch.


----------



## dangerdave

Very cool, Dan! Thanks!


----------



## Julie

*Terry's Peach Niagara*

Ok, who all got a bottle of this stuff?


For those who got a bottle if this wine please take my advice, get it off of your wine rack and hide it!!!!!!!!!!

This stuff is so dam good the last thing you will want to do is share it with anyone!

Peach flavor is very strong, great mouth feel and very smooth.

Congrats Terry, this is one dam good wine!


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> Ok, who all got a bottle of this stuff?
> 
> 
> For those who got a bottle if this wine please take my advice, get it off of your wine rack and hide it!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This stuff is so dam good the last thing you will want to do is share it with anyone!
> 
> Peach flavor is very strong, great mouth feel and very smooth.
> 
> Congrats Terry, this is one dam good wine!


 

I agree 100%, we ended up with 2 bottles of it and I still have one left. Saving for later in the summer.


----------



## reefman

*Terry's Peach Niagara*



Julie said:


> Ok, who all got a bottle of this stuff?
> 
> 
> For those who got a bottle if this wine please take my advice, get it off of your wine rack and hide it!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This stuff is so dam good the last thing you will want to do is share it with anyone!
> 
> Peach flavor is very strong, great mouth feel and very smooth.
> 
> Congrats Terry, this is one dam good wine!


 
How about a recipe? Terry??
Niagara is one of my favorites, and Peach Niagara sounds great!


----------



## dangerdave

I think I missed out on the Peach Niagara. Bummer! I do have a bottle of Dan's _Orange Mango_ still to try. That sounds interesting.

I consumed a bottle of Julie's 2011 Cherry Wine last night. Still nicely tart after a year and a half. Just as I like them. Nicely balanced for sweetness, and a lingering hint of butter. Cherries tend to do that! I enjoyed it very much! Thanks, Julie!


----------



## Rocky

Hey Gang, I just had a bottle of Shoebiedoo's Merlot today with some homemade sauce, bread and meatballs. If any of you can work a trade with him, I highly recommend it. A truly great wine! Way to go, Steve!


----------



## shoebiedoo

Rocky said:


> Hey Gang, I just had a bottle of Shoebiedoo's Merlot today with some homemade sauce, bread and meatballs. If any of you can work a trade with him, I highly recommend it. A truly great wine! Way to go, Steve!



Gee Thanks Rocky


----------



## joeswine

*ALWAYS a good swap*

shoebiedoo,always makes a good swap, consistent in all the traditional wine formats ,package is completed ,always a winner.


----------



## joeswine

*Dangerdave*

TOOK TO DINNER LAST NIGHT A TRAMINER-RIESLING,FROM THE D-MAN,EXCELLENT IN EVERY ASPECT OF A BLENDED WINE GREAT TASTE AND COLOR GOOD LEGS,A TREAT TO TASTE,MY FELLOW WINE MAKERS WHO WERE WITH ME ALSO STATED THEIR EXCELLENCE IN THE MAKE-UP OF THE WINE.

GOOD JOB D-MAN,,NEXT MY FIRST EXPERIENCE WINE DRAGONS BLOOD..



AKA//// DANGERDAVE


----------



## dangerdave

Thank you, Joe. I knew you'd like it. For those interested, this was a Wine Expert Selection International Australian Traminer-Riesling kit. I enhanced it with some Golder California Raisins in the primary. My best white wine yet!


----------



## eblasmn9

Good job, Dave. Thats two of my favorite whites combined. Nice touch on the golden raisins too.


----------



## joeswine

*rasins in the wine*

THAT EXPLAINS THE EXTRA BODY AND COLOR,NICE...


----------



## jswordy

Having recoverd my palate from a 19 or 20 day cold, I am drinking tonight saramc's chocolate raspberry mead. This has to be her at the height of her winemaking prowess. It is like the liquid version of biting into a cordial, that beautiful blend of cocoa and fruit and the lovely melted mouthfeel of honey.

The honey teases in the nose, a bouquet that foretells the treat to come. It lingers in the aftertaste, an incentive to take the next luxurious sip.

Yet this is no lightweight, and after two small glasses I feel quite fantastic!

A very good wine, and my mouth is signalling my brain about what we have learned together tonight. And to think I was worried about trying a chocolate wine! Mmmm...


----------



## shoebiedoo

dangerdave said:


> Thank you, Joe. I knew you'd like it. For those interested, this was a Wine Expert Selection International Australian Traminer-Riesling kit. I enhanced it with some Golder California Raisins in the primary. My best white wine yet!



Dave, I have 2 kits of WE Australian Chardonnay and I plan to put raisins and oak powder in secondary fir that extra "je nas sais quois"


----------



## joeswine

*outside the box*

raisins in the secondary, the only way to fly. Nice job guy's


----------



## pjd

Joe, How long do I leave them in there? They are swelled up sour grapes now but the airlocks are still bubbling away after a month in the secondary.


----------



## joeswine

*rasins in the wine*

they should plump up, you notice the small bubbles that are forming, that is the secondary that I speak of, let this happen and it will dissipate on it's own, once this is done ,rack into a clean carboy and then be patient, what type of wine are you doing?

time is on your side now, please keep me informed. Yours..........jp...thanks for following the thread..jp where are you located in Franklinville,I also live there?


----------



## Runningwolf

Joe I left mine in for about 4 weeks. As you can see in an earlier post I made I completed fermentation and mlf with everything in the secondary.


----------



## pjd

Joe, I have some Chilean Malbec and Carmenere from juice buckets running. The malbec I added 1 pound of raisins to each 6 gallon carboy and 4 oz french oak chips. the Carmenere I added 1 Pound raisins and 4 oz american oak to each carboy. I added 2 tsp wine tannins to each as well. I started these April 13, racked to secondary one week later with the raisins and oak. The wine was nearly dry when I racked it, about .990. I just do not know how long to leave the raisins in. Do I wait untill they stop bubbling? I did pull out a couple raisins and tasted them. totally sour, no sugar left but certaily a winey - grapey flavor. I may use then in a sauce when smoking a pork butt!


----------



## joeswine

*results ?*

DAN, what is your thoughts so far?

PGD,until the second fermentation stops, also give the raisins a try, as a condiment, I wouldn't.........stay in touch...let me know how your moving along and if you think you have positive results.......jp


----------



## joeswine

Thought we would give our feedback on the infamous "Danger Dave Dragon Blood"
Katie and I were hanging out tonight and I figured we would try it.
Our observations:
We chilled it so it was cold when tasting.
Smell: Ripe cherries/strawberries and a hit of banana (Did you add any banana to it at all for body?)
Nice legs, it has nice finish
Medium body
Strawberry was the predominant taste
Great afternoon backyard drink on ice. 
Kudos, Dave!
~Joeswine and Neviawen (Joe and Kate)


----------



## Runningwolf

Joe I also have a bottle of this I need to try. Did you get my PM?


----------



## joeswine

*pm*

NP WOLFMAN,NOT AS OF THIS MORNING


----------



## dangerdave

Thank you, Joe. I'm glad you enjoyed it!

You are not the first person to mention that it tastes primarily of strawberries. Remarkable, considering no strawberries went into it. It's made with blackberries, raspberries, and blueberries (equal parts), with a hint of lemon. The _Especial!_ version was the first time I tried bananas for body. You have a good pallet, Joe, as most people don't notice the banana.

We are going to try that Coffee Port of yours next Saturday evening follwing our annual Independance Day family cookout. I'm looking forward to it. Review forthcoming.


----------



## kat50496

*Tony T's Super Tuscan Blend*

Tony was kind enough to send me a taste of his Super Tuscan/Valpolicella blend that was discussed on the forum earlier this month. What a great wine!

Have to say that both my wife and I were very impressed. I have read that adding some glycerin and a touch of sweetness can really add body and move the wine towards commercial quality. Tasting this wine proves this to be true. We thoroughly enjoyed it with some roasted tomato and garlic pasta and it was great. Easy to notice the improved body and mouthfeel the glycerin adds. I will be trying some of these tweaks in the future. 

Thanks Tony, I will be sending your bottle back (full of course). But don't expect it to live up to the quality of your blend.


----------



## tonyt

Just had Joeswine Sangeovese. This was the one that he added raisins and tannin in secondary. It was fantastic. Great fruit, tannin and full mouthfeel. Next kit gets the Joeswine out of the box treatment. Note that this wine is only a few months old. Great lesson Joe. Thanks.


----------



## joeswine

*tonyt*

thank you for your input,


----------



## Runningwolf

I also had a chance to share a bottle of Joe's Sangiovese last night with some friends. First off the wine was absolutely flawless. The color was deep with no browning. I am guessing this was not filtered but I could be wrong (this is not a bad thing). I think Joe hit the tannins spot on and it was well balanced (my personal preference is just a tad bit more of acid). I got some notes of black cherry. The finish was as interesting as the aroma (excellent). All in all I think one year from now this wine is going to be totally awesome. I'd have no problem drinking it as it is right now. Thanks for sharing Joe as this is the first time I have tasted Sangiovese except for a few samplings out of my carboy. As you know I have 10 different red Chileans aging now. I plan on spending a lot of time in the lab doing bench trails on blending each of them with each other.


----------



## dangerdave

Don't be scared of the Dragon Blood, Dan. It won't bite you! ::


----------



## Runningwolf

dangerdave said:


> Don't be scared of the Dragon Blood, Dan. It won't bite you! ::



Funny you should say that. I just saw it on the shelf this weekend. I have a pile of stuff that has been given to me and seems I always save it for the right moment/crowd. I am going to chill it so it'll be ready this weekend.


----------



## joeswine

Katie, Lucille, and I tasted Runningwolf's wines the other night. Here's our thoughts:

"Cherry chocolate"
fruity Aroma
taste of chocolate and cherry
tastes more cholate than almond.
light hint of cherry
beautiful color
nice body
Nice legs

"Port"
great legs
lighter body, nice color
Aroma of oak and berries
taste of grape, berries, with notes of spice (possible cloves?)
a tad bit acidic with a slight burn. (Did you use an everclear extract?)
Not yet a port but a strong, red wine. 

"Port of Call"
Deep, woody and fruit aroma (nice!)
initial sweet taste with a licorice finish (like anise)
better balance than the other port. 
slight burn but not significant
nice, rich body and deep, nice color
nice legs


----------



## joeswine

Katie, Lucille, and I also tasted eblasmn9's coffee port the other night. Nicely done! Here's our observations:

Aroma: smells like coffee and fruit aroma
taste: tastes like chocolate covered fruit with hint of coffee
Body: Thin
interesting mix but we like it. Reminds us of a liquors. 

Once again, thanks for sharing! As you can tell by the picture, we enjoyed it!


----------



## joeswine

*port wines posting*

Wolfman's and eblasim9 port on display


----------



## Runningwolf

Thanks Joe. The port wines are a little young yet. I have a lot of others but did not want to send you a kit port. I agree about the chocolate being upfront on the cherry. This was my first attempt at it and I would not add as much next time. I want the chocolate to come out on the second sip tasting it on the back of the pallet.


----------



## Boatboy24

Well, well, well! Look what showed up on the doorstep!

Thanks Jim! I'm looking forward to trying it out! It'll be my first muscadine.


----------



## reefman

nice label too!


----------



## tonyt

I sent a box off to some guy in Ohio a week ago and the box just came back to me with twodifferent bottles of wine in it. Will try the WE small lots meritage doon and save the Cab. Thanks Earl will report back in a week or so. Thanks.


----------



## LoneStarLori

O that should be some gooood stuff.. Be sure to share you thoughts.
What is the left side if the name? Before Muscadine? It's a little hard to read. Looks like blueberry to me. (which would be a great mingle)


----------



## Deezil

LoneStarLori said:


> What is the left side if the name? Before Muscadine? It's a little hard to read. Looks like blueberry to me. (which would be a great mingle)



Blueberry, indeed


----------



## eblasmn9

I received 3 bottles of wine from Tonyt from Texas last week. I've read many reviews of Tonyt's wines and really looked forward to trying them.
Rubio is Tony's blend of Rosso Fortissimo and RJ Spagnols Valpolicella Repasso. I took one taste and knew this was a wine to be enjoyed on the patio with the wife watching the sun set. The first thing you notice is this wine has really nice dark fruit. Then Tony's self professed oak monster comes out to play. I really like oak, and this wine is oaked perfectly. It is back sweetened just enough to smooth out the oak for a long long finish. The only problem with Rubio is it didn't last very long. Well done Tony. 
I also received a barrel fermented Chardonnay and a split of MMR Roso D'Avola. I will drink these when they are ready. Thanks again Tony.


----------



## tonyt

Thanks for the review and kind words. I hope you enjoy the splits also. Holding yours for a quite weekend on my back porch. That will not fe for another couple of weeks.


----------



## Boatboy24

I broke into JSWordy's blueberry muscadine (Blues Brothers) tonight. Very nice wine. It is 18%ABV and packs a bit of a punch. But the blueberry and sweetness really mellow out the alcohol and give a nice balance. This is good for dessert, or sipping on a hot summer day. The muscadine brings a nice layer to it as well. I'm going to try some more muscadine wines now. Thanks Jim! Well done. 

Jim


----------



## Runningwolf

Dang Boatboy you beat me to it.I also tried a bottle of of Jim's Blueberry muscadine. I thought the aroma was very nice. It is definitely a very sweet, high alcohol wine. Although this type of wine is not one I would buy, Jim did an excellent job making it. Both the Blueberry and musadine came through very nice.

I also tried Jim's Muscadine and again it was very sweet, nice aroma and lasting taste. Jim won a place for this wine at a local competition. 

Jim if this is the way you like them then continue to do so. For competitions, I think I would tone down the sugar a bit. 

All in all very nice wines.


----------



## Boatboy24

Runningwolf said:


> Both the Blueberry and musadine came through very nice.



That was one of the things I liked about it. The presence of both was obvious, but neither dominated and they play well together.


----------



## jswordy

Runningwolf said:


> Dang Boatboy you beat me to it.I also tried a bottle of of Jim's Blueberry muscadine. I thought the aroma was very nice. It is definitely a very sweet, high alcohol wine. Although this type of wine is not one I would buy, Jim did an excellent job making it. Both the Blueberry and musadine came through very nice.
> 
> I also tried Jim's Muscadine and again it was very sweet, nice aroma and lasting taste. Jim won a place for this wine at a local competition.
> 
> Jim if this is the way you like them then continue to do so. For competitions, I think I would tone down the sugar a bit.
> 
> All in all very nice wines.


 
Those are the sweetest wines I've ever made, Dan.


----------



## Arne

Boatboy24 said:


> I broke into JSWordy's blueberry muscadine (Blues Brothers) tonight. Very nice wine. It is 18%ABV and packs a bit of a punch. But the blueberry and sweetness really mellow out the alcohol and give a nice balance. This is good for dessert, or sipping on a hot summer day. The muscadine brings a nice layer to it as well. I'm going to try some more muscadine wines now. Thanks Jim! Well done.
> 
> Jim


 
I recieved a bottle of this the other day. Boatboy describes it probably better than I can. What really amazed me about it was I almost wanted to start chewing the fruit, the flavor was so intense. Great job, Jim. Hope you made a lot of this stuff, you have given enough away you mite not have any left for you to sample. BTW, set a bottle of this away for a couple of years and let us know how it is. Arne.


----------



## tonyt

*Eblasmn9*

Eblasmn9 aka Earl sent me two bottles recently. One a WE small lot Meritage. This is two or so years old. This one is deep and dark and nicely clear. Good Job Earl. Decanted and found considerable diamonds indicating high quality juice and nice aging. Note to self to cold stabilize high end WE kits. Aroma is nice and becomes more noticeable with a few minutes in the glass. Taste is very good, nice tannins and opens up as it warms in the glass. We are having this with pizza on the back porch after evening church tonight. 

Even though the WE Cabernet is young I opened it for a taste (you told me to wair several months or a year). Still young and as Earl warned a bit tart. I thought the tartness might be coming from gas so I hit it with vacuum a bit and that did the trick. The color is lighter than the small lots Meritige but crystal clear. Still has that young WE taste but that will go away in time. There is obvious fruit still to appear and very nice tannins. I topped it back up and re-corked till next year. This Cab is quite good early and going to be excellent soon.

Great job Earl, I really hope WE does the Meritage again soon, hopefully next year.


----------



## eblasmn9

Thanks for the nice review, Tony. I am glad we did the trade. I learned a few things that I can use which is always good.
Rubio confirmed what I already knew, I am an oak monster. There, I feel better. I am finally getting my oaking down. I open many of my early wines and say to myself, what a nice kit but it needs more oak. I am sure you thought that as you opened the small lots meritage. It is a very good wine but could take a lot more oak. Rubio taught me what a nice combination heavy oak and a bit of back sweetening is. 
I also think I need to look into cold stabilization equipment.

Thanks for the tip on the c02 on the Cabernet. I have found many of my early wines have the same problem despite drill degassing at 75 degrees in several 10 to 15 minute intervals. I will vacuum vin the bottles as I drink them. 
Since I bought the all-in-one vacuum pump and wine barrels last year, c02 is no longer a problem. 
Cheers, Tony.


----------



## joeswine

I wanted to put a quick post up to let you guys know that I just had the pleasure of trying LonestarLori's Mezza Luna White wine tonight. It had medium body, nice mouth feel, and was fresh,crisp, clean, and refreshing. It's a nice white dinner wine for those of you who like fruit-forward wine styles. Nice job, Lori!


----------



## LoneStarLori

joeswine said:


> I wanted to put a quick post up to let you guys know that I just had the pleasure of trying LonestarLori's Mezza Luna White wine tonight. It had medium body, nice mouth feel, and was fresh,crisp, clean, and refreshing. It's a nice white dinner wine for those of you who like fruit-forward wine styles. Nice job, Lori!



Thank you very much Joe. As you know, it was my first kit and I used your raisin tweak. Since then I have used it on 3 more kits and I am sold. I think the raisin tweak did even better on the Sangiovese. (Coming your way). 

I also had the pleasure of trying Joeswine, Almond desert wine. Boy was that a surprise! The Almond aroma and flavor is very prominent up front, but is not overpowering at all. Thinking of a desert wine, I expected it to be heavy and was surprised by the med-light body with jut enough sweetness and a nice citrus finish. 
It's a keeper Joe. I hope you took good notes.


----------



## tonyt

Had Earl eblasnm9's CC Showcase Red Mt. Cabernet tonight. Man this is great. Dark and thick as ink. Layers of fruit and tons of tannin. Earl did a great job with an excellent wine.


----------



## shoebiedoo

I got the pleasure of consuming Rocky's Rosso Magnifico! I don't know how you do it Rocky but this one of many EXCELLENT blends you come up with. Thank you for sharrinf


----------



## eblasmn9

Had the pleasure of drinking Tony's (tonyt) Mosti's Nero D'avola he named Vino Siciliano. Having tried one other wine Tony made, I know the oaking on the wine would be perfect and this one did not disappoint. I am not the best at picking out specific fruit but it did have plenty of fruit. All in all it was a very pleasant experience.

Also tried Joe's (Joeswine) Almond wine, and as Lori said it had a really fantastic almond flavor and was a great sipping wine. It would work as a good desert wine too but I used it as a sipper.

Good job Tony and Joe!


----------



## Pumpkinman

I've just had the pleasure of sampling Steve's (All In One Wine Pump) Fontanac port, WOW, I've never had a port and I have to admit that I was cautiously optimistic, but damn is this good!
I have to make a port, this is amazing!
Tom


----------



## jswordy

Tonight's wine is *wineforfun's Grape Explosion,* a Welch's Concord based wine. A little birdie told me he followed a super-sugar recipe to make this.

*Scale of 1-10 with judge's comments:*

*Clarity: 10*
Perfect, no crap floating in this wine. It is beautiful to look at.

*Grapiness: 9* 
This is essential to a Welch's and it is HATED by every wine snob. You hit this feature very nearly spot-on. Maybe some concentrate as a back flavoring to pop it just a tad more. Not too much! It is real good as-is.

*Drinkablity: 10 *
Why the hell did you send only one bottle?

*Buzz: 9* 
This delivers a nice mild head rush buzz after the first two sips. Draining the glass in a gulp simply increases the head rush, with no apparent body buzz. I'll have to see what draining the BOTTLE does!

*Drinkability: 10*
Oh hell yes, you can guzzle this stuff real good! Wait, did I already cover drinkability? Oh, my bad! 

*Balance: 10*
Perfect balance. Not too acid, as Welch's can often be. It does have tartness but that doesn't linger overly long on the tongue. At the same time, sweet but not overly so. Did I ask why the hell you sent just one bottle of this, wineforfun, you cheapskate???

*Nose: 9*
Characteristic thin nose smelling of concord. No overriding alcohol smell, so you never suspect what you are in for after a few gulps - er, sips.

*Bouquet:* No score, cuz I'm a man so I don't do bouquets. That's for the ladies to catch at the wedding. Oh, my wife just said that is a sexist remark. I said yes, I am a sexist, and speaking of sex ... but back on the subject ...

*Finish: 10*
Lingering tart grape finish but not overwhelming. This is done really well. You nailed it perfectly.

*Overall: 9.5*
This is a very very good Welch's wine, representative of the best and characteristic of the genre, and I would write more about it but my fingertips are going numb. I do believe you have captured it, for sure. I see there is just one bottle. Wassup with that???

*JohnT heart-attack factor: 9.5*

Have I asked you why you sent *JUST ONE BOTTLE OF THIS???*


----------



## dralarms

Jim,

That's a great review.


----------



## jswordy

This afternoon's wine is Joe's Coffee Port, which has been reclining in my Vinotemp for a couple of months. I should probably say I am not generally a port drinker, but I think Joe may be changing my mind here. My wife's first response after tasting was, "Can you start making ports?"

The nose is forward and bold, and evocative of being in a coffeehouse while coffee is being roasted. It intrigues and invites.

The first sip, dark and pungent, explodes on the senses, with chocolate and coffee predominant and even a hint of cream. Strong coffee sometimes is expected to be bitter, but Joe's port rounds off the rush of coffee flavors on the palate and finishes sweet. The bittersweet flavor lingers, probably because Joe has targeted here the perfect balance for the taste buds. There is no hint of alcohol in the taste, but you feel it in the flush you get after a sip or two.

And this is definitely a sipping wine, intense and robust. The nose does not diminish as the wine rests in the glass, but reaches out to embrace at each subsequent encounter. A masterful and complex wine that perhaps would be perfectly suited to a small bowl of vanilla ice cream. Wonderful work, Joe. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jamesngalveston

hey wordy, where you get that opener...


----------



## Boatboy24

jamesngalveston said:


> hey wordy, where you get that opener...



Seriously. Cool looking corkscrew.


----------



## Rocky

I think that is a very old corks screw. We had one at home like that, I believe. If is was the same type, the "wing nut" that is screwed down to remove the cork, rotates 90 degrees for easy removal. As I remember, it was cast aluminum.


----------



## joeswine

*Coffee port express*

THAT'S_JS _FOR THOSE KIND WORDS ,I KNOW THIS PORT IS OUT OF THE* NORM* AND THAT'S OK,REALLY LIKE YOUR DESCRIPTION....THANKS AGAIN.JP


----------



## jswordy

I bought that corkscrew in the late 1980s in a shop in Williamsburg, Va., when we lived there. I have been unable to find one like it anywhere since, though there are some close models made of hardwood. James, get to work!

Joe, the praise is well-deserved.


----------



## reefman

Jim,
Just finished the bottle of Moonshiners Muscadine. Excellent wine. 
The first sip has that berry taste, and then it finishes with the familiar Muscadine flavor. Hard to tell it even contains alcohol. Now I have a wine to strive for. It sure beats the store bought Muscadines that I've tried so far.
Thanks, greatly appreciated that bottle.


----------



## wineforfun

Oops, didn't realize we had this section.

I finished a bottle of jswordy's Moonshiners Muscadine last week. Now Jim had told me it was suh-WEET, just like it should be.  I was expecting a very sugary, moscato-like sweet wine but to my pleasure, it was nothing like that. It was sweet on the front end(but not overpowering) and very smooth and unique on the back end(I assume the unique flavor was the muscadine as I have never had any before). I agree with reefman, it was hard to tell it even had alcohol(it was so smooth) until I got halfway through the bottle, then my senses let me know it had alcohol. 
I very much enjoyed this wine, which isn't normally something I would, as I am not a big fan of sweet wines, but this had such a unique flavor. My wife also thought it was a hit as she likes sweeter wines. She too, thought it had a very smooth, unique flavor.
Good work Jim..............coming from a newbie. 

And a huge thank you.


----------



## eblasmn9

I was topping off my Kenridge Limited Edition Sangiovese-Cab in the Vadai when I realized that tonyt (Tony from Texas) sent me a bottle of this very same wine. The first thing I noticed is the wonderful deep Garnet color. Then the taste test revealed what I already knew; Tony is a craftsman when it comes to what I call the trinity: oak, tannin and glycerin.
This wine is very balanced. The oak is very well done with great tannins on the finish. I know some have belittled glycerin as a winemaking tool, but it can really smooth out oak and tannin used by someone that knows what they are doing. I aggree when overdone it can add an off taste and sweetness, but not in this wine. Thanks for sending me the bottle. I owe you one. I am thinking maybe my Cellar Craft Limited Release Erickson Farms Nebbiolo. By the way I do remember I have a barrel fermented Chardonnay you sent me. Thats for another time. Cheers.


----------



## tonyt

"Moderation in all things especially moderation". Emerson

Thanks for the kind words Earl. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## joeswine

We had the pleasure of tasting Tuscon’s Malbec tonight. Lucille, Katie, and I really enjoyed it! These are our thoughts:
Definitely tastes like a Malbec- which is always a plus! Medium to heavy body (nice)
Nice color and alcohol. Finishes light. This was a really nice wine and think it would go great with a hearty dish. (Lucille and Katie were dreaming of roasted beef and potatoes and thought how great they would go together. I think they are crazy and think this would go great with steak!)
Either way, Tuscon did a nice job with this one. Time in the bottle will only improve this wine. This shows what you can do thinking outside the box! Kudos to him!

p.s. –Tuscon- We will try your Jalepeno wine next week. We have a Haitian friend coming over who loves hot foods and we want his im put, too- he would be a great judge for this!


----------



## tucson

Joe, I could of not done the Malbec without your help to think outside the box, and it has greatly improved over time. Your cranberry wine was very much enjoyed on the back porch - great body, a very good finish, mild alcohol, right amount of tannin. This would be a killer wine on a hot Arizona summer evening in the ole back porch!

The coffee port was a hit with my wife and daughter but a little sweet to my taste understanding port is always sweet. I could really taste the additional coffee and Caramel? Or maybe vanilla beans and I loved the "taster" bottle.


----------



## joeswine

*Tuscon's jalapeño wine*

sometimes we just get it right,in this picture is a friend of mine and a fellow wine maker, who's jalapeño wine is hot.harsh and down right undrinkable, so after tasting this wine i asked him to come over and taste.

there's how it came down,first you can taste sweet peppers and jalapeños but not in the offensive way in a gentle but with enough pepper power to let you know what your drinking,then it hits you the_* mint *_very nice once again not overpowering just well balanceD the little bit of lemon juice and sugar added to the overall beauty of this package,so to that my friend took the recipe that accompanies the wine and stated" this is great and nothing like mind" he was impressed and so was I, very *BIG *surprise in this _SMALL _bottle, great job tuscon.........


----------



## tucson

Joe, you are too kind. It is a very good different wine but I absolutely love jalapeños. Yes, it's hot but the mint, lemon and small amount of sweetness takes the edge off the hotness.


----------



## joeswine

*Tuscon jalapeño wine*

on the contraire it was a perfect balance of heat and sweet. Don't change anything about it.


----------



## Runningwolf

Great review about sweetness and hot. Recently I tasted an ice wine that a winery added one Ty Dragon Pepper to. It was freakin awesome. They tried a few cases one year and offered them at their tasting bar. They immediately sold out. Today that same winery is adding the same pepper to three out four bottles they make and still sell out. Who would of known?? This is there description;

VIDAL FIRE AND ICE
Vidal Blanc Fire & Ice is made from grapes that are permitted to freeze on the vine. This full flavored wine has wonderful honey and apricot like flavors with a cayenne pepper added to make it a sweet treat with heat on the finish.


----------



## joeswine

*fire and ice*

that's what come from thinking outside the box


----------



## JohnT

Folks, 

Spring approaches. The end of Easter and Lent marks the beginning of my bottling season. This year, we have ... 

2013 Dry Reisling
2013 Chilean Cabernet 
2012 California Cabernet. 

It has been a while since I swapped bottles with anybody, and I am just wondering if anybody would care to partake in some swapping with me.

I have only 2 rules... 

1) Wine made from grapes please. (no skeeter pee, for example). Kits, pails, fresh fruit are all OK so long as they are grape based.

2) All kidding aside, no concord or Welch's please. 



Who wants to put their keys in the bowl?


----------



## Boatboy24

Count me in, John. I'll be bottling my 2013 Chileans soon and have a kit wine or two you might enjoy. My Petit Syrah will be going into the barrel and won't be bottled until fall probably. But I'd be happy to trade then as well.


----------



## JohnT

Boatboy24 said:


> Count me in, John. I'll be bottling my 2013 Chileans soon and have a kit wine or two you might enjoy. My Petit Syrah will be going into the barrel and won't be bottled until fall probably. But I'd be happy to trade then as well.


 
BB, 

Is your petit sarah from fresh grapes?


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> BB,
> 
> Is your petit sarah from fresh grapes?



Yes, my first attempt. Amador Gold grapes.


----------



## JohnT

I have to say that Petit Syrah is a fantastic grape. I have not failed to medal a Petit Syrah in the last 15 years. I will be making some this summer.


----------



## ibglowin

JohnT said:


> Who wants to put their keys in the bowl?




LOL I wonder who actually knows what that means without going to the Google! :>


----------



## joeswine

*Johnt*

MY ENTIRE CELLAR IS OPEN TO THAT EVENT. JUST SAY WHEN AND WHAT YOU WOULD LIKE ..............


----------



## JohnT

ibglowin said:


> LOL I wonder who actually knows what that means without going to the Google! :>


 

Glad someone got it! I figured that I would need to explain that comment.


----------



## JohnT

joeswine said:


> MY ENTIRE CELLAR IS OPEN TO THAT EVENT. JUST SAY WHEN AND WHAT YOU WOULD LIKE ..............


 

your San G was awesome (saying this in a whisper to prevent a depression era like run on your wine bank)


----------



## Elmer

ibglowin said:


> LOL I wonder who actually knows what that means without going to the Google! :>



I will sadly admit to knowing what that means.

I have on a few occasions joked to friends about having a key party, only to get blank stares.

I guess none of my freinds ever saw Ang Lee's "Ice Storm"!


----------



## tonyt

ibglowin said:


> LOL I wonder who actually knows what that means without going to the Google! :>



I am delighted to admit that I had to look this one up in Urban Dictionary. Didn't surprise me given the folks involved. Haha


----------



## tonyt

I'm in on the trade if it is not too late. I've got a 3 year old Amarone, 2 year Nero b'Avola, 18 month Tannat Merlot and 18 month Brunello. Could do a couple splits instead of 750s.


----------



## joeswine

*Tony t*

WHEN EVER YOUR READY TO SWAP..JP


----------



## dangerdave

I'm enjoying Julie's _Foch_ tonight. I had to look up this varietal on Wiki to see it's type and history, since I have had no experience with it. Very unique, Julie. And delightful! Before I even looked it up, I commented to my wife about the distinctive dark berry finish (very similar to blackberry), with a slight hint of musk. Julie, you balanced this one very nicely with a bit of sweetness. Perfect!

Thank you for the experience.


----------



## ibglowin

Had the distinct pleasure of pouring one of *TonyT's* award winning 2011 Montepulciano's last night. I have sat on this wine for about a full year. It is right at 2 years old. Paired very well with bow tie pasta with red sauce and shaved parm. 

I can see why this wine scored so well. Absolutely no flaws. Bright cherry and raspberry aromas with soft notes of vanilla. It was full bodied with rich dark fruit flavors, subtle hints of cocoa all leading to a soft lingering finish.

Well done Tony.

Grazie!


----------



## dangerdave

I was perusing my wine storage last evening, as usual, deciding what to drink for the evening, when the UPS man knocked on my door---problem solved. He delivered a box for my wife (from Bath & Body) and a strange cardboard tube from Nebraska. The latter package turned out to be a gift from my friend DJ (wineforfun). I traded him a bottle of my Dragon Port for this one...a lovely bottle of elderberry wine made from Arne's crop. A double bingo for me!

Now, I have a special place in my palate for elderberry, so when DJ said he was sending me this I was drooling with anticipation---literally. I couldn't have been more pleased with it's timely arrival.







The tall slender ice-wine bottle was filled with beautifully clear wine. The color, aroma, and flavor (which are all very distinct to elderberry wine) did justice to my expectations. I swirled my galss and sat for several minutes breathing in the slightly floral, fruity nose. DJ called this a "semi-sweet" which I think is perfect for the bold flavor of elderberry. He had balanced tart fruit flavor and the acidity with just the right amount of sweetness.

Once I got started, the bottle was emptied all too quickly. Probably the best elderberry wine I have tasted thus far. My wife, Johnna, liked it very much also, and she is no red wine lover.

It may sound like I am playing this up a bit, but I cannot deny, I enjoyed this wine _very_ much. It is certainly worthy of an award of some kind, and if I were DJ, I'd be submitting this to a competition or two. Great job, my man!

4 out of 5 stars (only because the bottle needed to be bigger!)


----------



## wineforfun

Thanks Dave, I really appreciate that, especially coming from such an experienced winemaker as you. I must have got lucky, or maybe it was just the quality of Arne's crop, that made it good. I thought it was very good too, but lets all remember, I am no wine expert and am very new to this game so I still don't understand all the chemistry behind things. Most of the time I let me taste buds do the deciding.


----------



## Julie

OK, who did I get the Tempranillo from?


----------



## Hokapsig

if you got it from the Luva Bella meeting and it has a store bought label, it's mine...


----------



## Julie

yes, I have no idea who's wines I got, all I know is I just had a box full of wine, some I knew by the winery name. 

I opened this up last night, very nice flavor, I was getting some really nice dark cherry notes on it and mouthfeel was very nice. It was a very enjoyable wine.


----------



## Hokapsig

See what happens when I listen to you.....



And when I don't.....

And I'm putting in my order when you go to NC for Muscadine....


----------



## Hokapsig

I was able to sample a D&O Cellars Muscadine and Shurina Cellars Elderberry this weekend. Let's just say that I will need another 4 bottles of each in order to make an educated decision on what I think of them....


----------



## Elmer

I have a 7 month old, barrel aged tuscan "grape juice".

Anyone looking to swap?

Would love to get some honest feedback!


----------



## tonyt

Recently I sampled some of Bill "Hokapsig" handiwork. Had the Pinot Gris last week at crawfish boil. Everyone loved it. Great clear color. Excellent crisp, bright citrus went very well with the Mud Bugs. Bill thought it was a bit too sweet as did I at first sip but then loved it with the Cajun paring. 
On Memorial day I opened his Battlefield Blush. I have to admit I was a little unsure as I usually don't do blush wines . . . HOWEVER . . . this was really outstanding. Absolutely clear blush color, just right sweetness for blush and great fruit. My daughter and I each had a glass chilled then I mixed the other 2/3 bottle with a touch of vodka, some sparkling water, Grand Manier, citrus slices and frozen berries to make a delicious blush Sangria to accompany our Memorial day burgers. Thanks for your thoughtfulness Bill.


----------



## geek

I recently received a bottle of a WS Super Tuscan from Jim, aka Boatboy24

All I can say is WOW...!!
What a very nice sweet aroma/smell and what a great finishing taste. I believe Jim said this wine is ~18 months old.

I have a 5gal batch aging of this same kit (5 months in glass carboy) and cannot wait.....


----------



## Boatboy24

Thanks Varis. It is a great wine. I pretty much went by the book on that one, with the exception of running it through a brand new Vadai for 5 weeks. All I had to do on this one is not screw it up!


----------



## Gwand

Boatboy24 said:


> Thanks Varis. It is a great wine. I pretty much went by the book on that one, with the exception of running it through a brand new Vadai for 5 weeks. All I had to do on this one is not screw it up!



Jim, I was reading barrel prep instructions on the Vadai web site. Sounds kind of fussy. Did you get water leakage or did the barrels seal easily? Do you typically age 5 weeks in the barrel? How many times can one use a Vadai barrel to impart flavors? Thanks. Gary


----------



## Boatboy24

Gary,

I have 2 23L barrels and both sealed up without issue. As a final step, I fill them with hot water and let them sit for a couple days, just to be sure they have no leaks. The whole prep process takes a couple hours, but there isn't a ton of hands on time. 

As far as time in the barrel, 4-6 weeks is about right the first time through a barrel of this size. Next batch goes 8 weeks, then 10-12. Now, I run kits through for 12 weeks. My older barrel (18 months) is used for fresh juice/grape wines, and they are staying 4-6 months. They will stop giving oak flavor after 18-24 months of use, but you still get the micro-ox and concentration. And you can always use cubes, staves, etc for flavor.


----------



## Hokapsig

tonyt said:


> Recently I sampled some of Bill "Hokapsig" handiwork. Had the Pinot Gris last week at crawfish boil. Everyone loved it. Great clear color. Excellent crisp, bright citrus went very well with the Mud Bugs. Bill thought it was a bit too sweet as did I at first sip but then loved it with the Cajun paring.
> On Memorial day I opened his Battlefield Blush. I have to admit I was a little unsure as I usually don't do blush wines . . . HOWEVER . . . this was really outstanding. Absolutely clear blush color, just right sweetness for blush and great fruit. My daughter and I each had a glass chilled then I mixed the other 2/3 bottle with a touch of vodka, some sparkling water, Grand Manier, citrus slices and frozen berries to make a delicious blush Sangria to accompany our Memorial day burgers. Thanks for your thoughtfulness Bill.


 
Thanks for the nice words Tony. Should have gone to 1.001 instead of 1.005 on the Pinot.


----------



## Boatboy24

I recently got my hands on a bottle of DangerDave's dragon blood. Now, I've made a few batches of the stuff myself, but I was excited to try some from the DB Godfather. I wasn't disappointed. I've enjoyed the DB I've made, but Dave's is just better. Everything seems to be in good harmony - there's a lot of fruit and acid going on in these wines, and Dave's is perfectly balanced. Well done Dave. Thanks!!


----------



## Elmer

Got a bottle of Smokey Pinot Noir up for trade.
PM if interested!


----------



## Boatboy24

Elmer said:


> Got a bottle of Smokey Pinot Noir up for trade.
> PM if interested!



"Smokey" Pinot Noir?


----------



## dangerdave

Boatboy24 said:


> I recently got my hands on a bottle of DangerDave's dragon blood. Now, I've made a few batches of the stuff myself, but I was excited to try some from the DB Godfather. I wasn't disappointed. I've enjoyed the DB I've made, but Dave's is just better. Everything seems to be in good harmony - there's a lot of fruit and acid going on in these wines, and Dave's is perfectly balanced. Well done Dave. Thanks!!


 
Thank you, Jim. I'm very glad you enjoyed it. This might make some of our contestants in the DB contest very nervous. But they wanted me to participate, not judge.


----------



## Elmer

Boatboy24 said:


> "Smokey" Pinot Noir?



Sorry, 

Should have ready "oakey"

This is what happens when I try posting on the forum, while trying type an important work email.
I am just thankfull that the typo we here and not there!


----------



## Boatboy24

Elmer said:


> Sorry,
> 
> Should have ready "oakey"
> 
> This is what happens when I try posting on the forum, while trying type an important work email.
> I am just thankfull that the typo we here and not there!



Gotcha. Which kit is that one from?


----------



## Elmer

Boatboy24 said:


> Gotcha. Which kit is that one from?



WE selection


----------



## joeswine

Hello Everyone,
We had the pleasure of receiving some of Lonestar Lori's wine in the mail a few days ago, and we just had the opportunity to crack one open tonight and this is our review on the Shiraz Viognier. 

Things to remember: This is a very young wine, bottles April 22, 2014. This was a Cru Special Selection Kit- Australian Shiraz. (We have this kit waiting in our queue to brew!)
Acid: 3.7 (You can taste this upfront but it wasn't over-powering. This was probably due to the 2 bags of oak that is provided with the kit, in addition to the wine tannins.)
Body- Medium to Full body
Color- Dark, Inky. (Nice!)
Aroma- Oak aroma up front, slightly earthy. This should deepen as the wine ages due to the fact that it has a high acidity (this will be a nice wine aged at least a year)
Taste- "Woody" upfront with fruity after tones. Dry to the finish (due to the viognier as described)
Overall, this is a well balanced kit and can only get better. I think this is one everyone should try due to the wine combination Shiraz/viognier. 

Good Job, Lori!

All the best,
Joe and Katie


----------



## djrockinsteve

Shipping wine via the USPS is a federal offense. Just letting you folks know.


----------



## LoneStarLori

joeswine said:


> Hello Everyone,
> We had the pleasure of receiving some of Lonestar Lori's wine in the mail a few days ago, and we just had the opportunity to crack one open tonight and this is our review on the Shiraz Viognier.
> 
> Things to remember: This is a very young wine, bottles April 22, 2014. This was a Cru Special Selection Kit- Australian Shiraz. (We have this kit waiting in our queue to brew!)
> Acid: 3.7 (You can taste this upfront but it wasn't over-powering. This was probably due to the 2 bags of oak that is provided with the kit, in addition to the wine tannins.)
> Body- Medium to Full body
> Color- Dark, Inky. (Nice!)
> Aroma- Oak aroma up front, slightly earthy. This should deepen as the wine ages due to the fact that it has a high acidity (this will be a nice wine aged at least a year)
> Taste- "Woody" upfront with fruity after tones. Dry to the finish (due to the viognier as described)
> Overall, this is a well balanced kit and can only get better. I think this is one everyone should try due to the wine combination Shiraz/viognier.
> 
> Good Job, Lori!
> 
> All the best,
> Joe and Katie




Thanks for the kind review Joe. I thought pretty much the same. Very Oakie. It should be good by Christmas. 



djrockinsteve said:


> Shipping wine via the USPS is a federal offense. Just letting you folks know.




Yes, I am aware. That's why I sent it UPS. I think Joe was just using the term 'mail'. However, I have sent marinade in the past via mail. Funny thing, it must have spoiled during transit. The recipient said it tasted like it had fermented.


----------



## Rocky

This evening my family and I had the pleasure of sampling *tonyt's* _Sangiovese/Cabernet Sauvignon_ at out Labor Day dinner. Overall, the wine was outstanding and below are some of the details and comments from those who had it:

1. Color: excellent, dark ruby red, clear all the way to the border.
2. Great nose and mouth feel.
3. Balance: perfect 
4. Taste: Spicy and very fruity, particularly cinnamon, nutmeg and cherries.
5. Big and Bold. The wine seems about 14+% ABV.

"Fruity at the middle of the tongue, nice finish."
"Beautiful color, deep, dark red."
"Great complement to roasted meat."
"Faultless."

When we poured the first glass, we noted an anomaly on the surface of the wine much like some type of fine residue. Subsequent pours did not produce the residue and after a few minutes the residue vanished from the first glass. We assume that the wine merely needed to breathe and that the residue was a collection of very fine bubbles of CO2. We had the wine with a simple meal of grilled tenderloin, Caprese salad and bread.

Excellent job on the wine, Tonyt. We recommend aerating the wine before serving but other than that, there is nothing that would improve this wine. The wine was excellent and very memorable.


----------



## tonyt

Thanks Rocky. I always airate and decant so I guess I've never noticed any gas or residue. Guess I better open a split tonight. I too was pleased with that kit. That was the Cellar Craft Kenridge LR from 2013.


----------



## tonyt

Rocky said:


> This evening my family and I had the pleasure of sampling *tonyt's* _Sangiovese/Cabernet Sauvignon_ at out Labor Day dinner.
> 
> When we poured the first glass, we noted an anomaly on the surface of the wine much like some type of fine residue. Subsequent pours did not produce the residue and after a few minutes the residue vanished from the first glass.



We oprned a bottle tonight to check this out and you are absolutely right. I think it has just a touch of gas still. We havnt noticed because we almost always airate and decant our home made wines. I gave a split the shake test after pouring a few ounces and got a bit of a pop. Good call. I will be careful to always lit this one breathe a bit prior to serving. Thanks Rocky for the comments.


----------



## LoneStarLori

The UPS man made me very happy today. I received 2 bottles from @joeswine wine. I can't wait to try these. Especially the Shiraz/Viognier since I did the same kit. It will be interesting to sip them side-by-side and see how our different tweaks affected the same kit. Also looking forward to the Shiraz with Corinthian grapes. I have not been able to get my hands on fresh ones so I'm excited to see how different they play out in the end. Coming from Joe, this HAS to be a great wine.


Thank you Joe! I'll report back soon.


----------



## geek

Looks yummy...


----------



## Boatboy24

*Geek's Cabernet/Merlot*

A few weeks ago, I received a package from Varis ( @geek ). If I'm not mistaken, the Cabernet/Merlot I'm enjoying was his first work with fresh grapes from last fall.

It is a little young, but well on its way. Solid, but not overwhelming tannins, medium body, with notes of summer berries. I'm enjoying it. Nice work, Varis! I poured this one through my Vinturi. It is opening up quickly and nicely.

Under edit: BTW, here's a pic of the label. Also very nice. This has been open for about an hour now and I just poured a second glass. The more it breathes, the better it gets.


----------



## geek

Glad to hear you like it Jim.
That is the wine that made silver medal in the big/bold competition, you're right, the wine is just about 13 months old but progressing nicely.

I opened a bottle 2 nights ago and was pleasantly surprised on how it is coming alone, I tasted a hint of softness and vanilla, maybe due to the tannin Complex added in January, not sure.


----------



## Boatboy24

I'm enjoying some of Joeswine's Sangiovese right now. It is probably one of the best I've had and if I didn't know it, I would not think this was a kit. The added tannins give a nice long, dry finish that is preceded by well balanced fruit and oak. The body and mouthfeel are great and you get just a slight Ripasso-like taste from the raisins. There is a bit of a bite - I think there is sugar added to this to bump up the ABV, but wow, this is really good. Well done, Joe. And thanks for trading.


----------



## joeswine

*Santa was good*

this is what was waiting for me after Christmas,first from boatboy a orange chocolate Port, and then a black forest port, that's what I have to start right after the first of the year. THEN from vacuum pumpman a chianti and last but not least a special red from JOHNT,not a bad way to say HAPPY NEW YEAR
 IT, was my pleasure boatboy.............


----------



## joeswine

*Boatboy 24*

FINALLY GOT AROUND TO TRYING SOME OF THE WINE SHIP TO ME AND I STARTED OFF WITH BOATBOY24 _FORREST PORT._

I have tis kit sitting in the wings ready to come on line in FEBRUARY.
points of view:AROMA,earthy,berry foreground, slight taste of caramel. I believe this is the same base as the coffee port but with suttle changes in it's chemistry. Strong vanilla and chocolate notes.
ABV; as always these kit have good balance.
STRUCTURE: good body and legs if this could sit for a year the taste and structure would make this a contender in any competition, NICE WORK ...BOATBOY 24


----------



## sour_grapes

A few weeks ago, @richmke and I got together to swap some wines. I have been enjoying one of his bottles of WE Selection International Australian Petit Verdot for the last two days. It is very nice. Rich tells me that it is about a year old.

I almost always try wines over two days, to try to get some sense of how they evolve with aeration. Therefore, I will give two sets of tasting notes.

Upon opening: Bright taste, berries, just a hint of KT, green apple, nice vanilla finish, sour cherry. Fruity nose. A bit tart/acidic, but nicely balanced.

Second day: Mellow, vanilla, less tart than yesterday, round and smooth, hint of toffee on the finish, a little thin, still just a hint of KT.

I'd compare this favorably to a $10-12 wine. Very nice, Rich, and thanks for sharing it with me!


----------



## Boatboy24

I'm seriously enjoying @geek 's Gewürztraminer right now. I got this bottle back in the October time frame, but have been letting it sit because I knew it was pretty young and just recently bottled. It is very slightly off dry with melon and tropical fruit that is balanced off by a touch of acidity. A tiny bit of fine sediment in the bottle, but this is a really nice wine. Well done, Varis!  Can you post up what this is? I recall you saying it was a kit, but don't remember which one, or if you made any tweaks. I think I need to make one of these for next summer. Thanks!


----------



## geek

Will check my notes Jim, I think that was the WE selection international. I made it like 7 months ago maybe.
Glad you like it, I ran out of it [emoji16]


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight I opened a bottle of Eclipse Sauvignon Blanc that @richmke swapped with me. It was, to my taste, truly excellent.

Funny thing is, it does not taste exactly like a Marlborough Sauv. Blanc to me. It lacks the extreme minerality that characterizes Marlborough wines. Instead, it was redolent with tastes of exotic fruits.

My tasting notes are:
Color: golden, like a rich Chardonnay. (This surprised me; commercial Marlboroughs tend to be pale, in my experience.)

Taste: Apples, floral, apricot, pear. NOT mineraly. Mangoes, kiwi. Very full mouthfeel.

Edited to add: Pineapple! I was having trouble putting my finger, errrr, my tongue on what that taste was.

Excellent wine. I'd rate this a $15 bottle (at Wisconsin prices, which tend to be reasonable).


----------



## TallTexan

sour_grapes said:


> Tonight I opened a bottle of Eclipse Sauvignon Blanc that @richmke swapped with me. It was, to my taste, truly excellent.
> 
> Funny thing is, it does not taste exactly like a Marlborough Sauv. Blanc to me. It lacks the extreme minerality that characterizes Marlborough wines. Instead, it was redolent with tastes of exotic fruits.
> 
> My tasting notes are:
> Color: golden, like a rich Chardonnay. (This surprised me; commercial Marlboroughs tend to be pale, in my experience.)
> 
> Taste: Apples, floral, apricot, pear. NOT mineraly. Mangoes, kiwi. Very full mouthfeel.
> 
> Edited to add: Pineapple! I was having trouble putting my finger, errrr, my tongue on what that taste was.
> 
> Excellent wine. I'd rate this a $15 bottle (at Wisconsin prices, which tend to be reasonable).


I am so glad that I found your note, Paul. I just did a tasting of Marlborough sauvignon blancs, two commercial and my own 7-month-in-the-bottle Eclipse. I had exactly the same impression of the Eclipse. Can you tell me the age of the Eclipse SB that you tried? I prefer the mineral taste in my SB's, and I am wondering if perhaps this will develop with more time in the bottle. I am quite partial to the Starborough SB myself.


----------



## richmke

TallTexan said:


> Can you tell me the age of the Eclipse SB that you tried?



It was pitched on 9/11/13



> I prefer the mineral taste in my SB's, and I am wondering if perhaps this will develop with more time in the bottle. I am quite partial to the Starborough SB myself.



Maybe you could add mineral water when reconstituting the kit?


----------



## sour_grapes

TallTexan said:


> I am so glad that I found your note, Paul. I just did a tasting of Marlborough sauvignon blancs, two commercial and my own 7-month-in-the-bottle Eclipse. I had exactly the same impression of the Eclipse. Can you tell me the age of the Eclipse SB that you tried? I prefer the mineral taste in my SB's, and I am wondering if perhaps this will develop with more time in the bottle. I am quite partial to the Starborough SB myself.



That is funny -- I had a Starborough SB in my hand a few hours ago. I was buying one for a neighbor, who is partial to Marlborough SB's and who is coming over for dinner tonight. I opted for a Ranga Ranga instead (for no real reason).

Interesting to hear that my observations were borne out by yours.


----------



## Boatboy24

I'm just now seeing these comments on the Eclipse SB. I've made this twice now. The first one is long gone. But early on, the tropical fruit and melon were at the forefront of this one. After about a year, that integrated and the crisp acidity and minerality came through. Not like a commercial MSB, but it was still an excellent wine (why else would I make it again?  ). My second batch is only 6 months old. This time, I only pitched the 7-1b and left the EC1118 out. It has a more crisp finish, with less melon and tropical fruit than the first. Interestingly, the nose is strikingly similar to Kirin beer. Seriously. That is fading quickly though (thankfully).


----------



## TallTexan

Thank you for the ideas re: using mineral water and trying a different yeast. I do plan to make this kit again, as I think the wine has an excellent flavor profile despite the lack of minerality. I am very pleased with it thus far.

Have any other readers tried other kit brands of Sauvignon Blanc that DO display the minerality of a commercial Marlborough SB? If so, please share the brand and any tweaks that you may have tried.


----------



## ibglowin

"Minerality" in wine it seems is one of those buzzwords of late. When you don't know exactly how to describe a wine use minerality as a descriptor

To me the only way to get a white wine with a mineral note would be if the grapes are grown in limestone or other very rocky soils. If a wine is lacking in minerality then the grapes were not grown in a rocky soils. It's all in the "terroir" LOL


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> "Minerality" in wine it seems is one of those buzzwords of late. When you don't know exactly how to describe a wine use minerality as a descriptor
> 
> To me the only way to get a white wine with a mineral note would be if the grapes are grown in limestone or other very rocky soils. If a wine is lacking in minerality then the grapes were not grown in a rocky soils. It's all in the "terroir" LOL



But you know that it has been pretty well established that the mineral note does NOT come from components in the rocky soil itself, right? (See, e.g., http://palatepress.com/2012/03/wine/minerality-in-wine-taken-for-granite/ .)

One of the leading theories is that grapes grown in rocky soils (which are poor in nutrients) wind up being nitrogen-deficient. In turn, during fermentation, the yeasts metabolizing these nitrogen-deficient musts produce thiols (mercaptans). (See this thread if interested in the mechanism: http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=535368&postcount=8 ) In a bit of a coincidence, one of the mercaptans produced, benzyl mercaptan, tastes "minerally." The historical association with the rocky soil is understandable, but merely coincidental.


----------



## ibglowin

Sorry not buying the theory that soil plays no role in a wines flavor profile.....




sour_grapes said:


> But you know that it has been pretty well established that the mineral note does NOT come from components in the rocky soil itself, right? (See, e.g., http://palatepress.com/2012/03/wine/minerality-in-wine-taken-for-granite/ .)


----------



## roger80465

ibglowin said:


> Sorry not buying the theory that soil plays no role in a wines flavor profile.....



"One of the leading theories is that grapes grown in rocky soils (which are poor in nutrients) wind up being nitrogen-deficient."

But, aren't you saying the same thing? As I interpret both statements, rocky soils DO play a role in flavor profiles. Seems to me one is a statement of personal observation and one is a statement of mechanism that can confirm the observation. I really don't think you are in disagreement.

EDIT: I should have read the article cited more carefully. It clearly states that one does not effect the other. However, reading between the lines, the opposite could be stated - it isn't what is IN the soil that impacts flavor, but what ISN'T in the soil that impacts flavor. As an example, you take away salt from a dish and it certainly tastes different than if it is added, even though it is the same dish. I still think you agree about the outcome, just not the mechanism.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Sorry not buying the theory that soil plays no role in a wines flavor profile.....



Well, @roger80465 summed it up already, but nowhere do I claim that "soil plays no role in a wine's flavor profile." The claim is merely that (as I said originally) the mineral notes do not come directly from mineral components in the soil. That is, I claim that it is not the case that you have limestone in your glass because the grapes were grown in limestone-rich soil. That would be a pretty easy analytical chemistry experiment, wouldn't it?

Of course terroir affects the taste of the wine! As Roger says, the mechanism is what I was trying to explain.


----------



## ibglowin

No, did not think you did but the author of your article seems to come off (at least to me) that he doesn't really believe in the concept of "terroir".

I am a Terroirist!



sour_grapes said:


> but nowhere do I claim that "soil plays no role in a wine's flavor profile."


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight I shared with a friend and my wife a bottle of Skeeter Pee that @richmke swapped with me. We really enjoyed this refreshing summer quaff.

For background, I have made a Dragon Blood batch, and I have tasted DBs from several other members (@fabrictodyefor, @seth8530, @ Calvin), but have never had a straight Skeeter Pee before.

I liked the SP significantly more than any of the DBs I have had. It was a nice, simple, clean, straightforward "hard lemonade" that drank really well. The DBs I have had (especially my own) have a funny, unpleasant edge to them, which I do not know that comes. The SP was clean and simple, although it tastes a little of the ReaLemon from whence it comes. But all in all, it was lovingly refreshing.


----------



## Julie

So this evening I had a glass of Ffemt's Tart Cherry, outstanding. BUT the problem lies in the fact that Doug has to tell me how he mixed some with his Noble and really liked it. So now I haveto curse you Doug cuz I did that too and OMG is that a great blend! Now I have to get some cherry juice and blend it with some Noble!


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> So this evening I had a glass of Ffemt's Tart Cherry, outstanding. BUT the problem lies in the fact that Doug has to tell me how he mixed some with his Noble and really liked it. So now I haveto curse you Doug cuz I did that too and OMG is that a great blend! Now I have to get some cherry juice and blend it with some Noble!


 

Didn't I tell you it was good...I was surprised when mixed them how well it turned out..


----------



## Julie

*Battlefield Blush*

From Bushy Run Winery,

Real nice mouthfeel, just the right amount of sharpness and the flavor just lingers on.

Again, let me say, I WANT MORE!

Nice job Bill, I guess you really did listen to what I taught you


----------



## Boatboy24

I'm enjoying some Diablo Rojo I picked up from @ceeaton this morning. It is sweet, but there is a bright acidity that balances it out. It's going well with the chips and salsa verde I'm snacking on. This one is good on its own, and I also think it'd make a killer sangria.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> I'm enjoying some Diablo Rojo I picked up from @ceeaton this morning. It is sweet, but there is a bright acidity that balances it out. It's going well with the chips and salsa verde I'm snacking on. This one is good on its own, and I also think it'd make a killer sangria.



Never thought of using it for that, but that really makes some sense. Wondering which would be better, that IM Sangria or the Diablo Rojo with a bunch of fruit....might have to save one of each to give to you in the fall for an "independent" trial.

What do you suggest from what you gave me? I'm planning to _try_ and stay up until the Eagles pick in 4 hours or so. If they trade the pick I'm nuking Philly.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> What do you suggest from what you gave me? I'm planning to _try_ and stay up until the Eagles pick in 4 hours or so. If they trade the pick I'm nuking Philly.



Tough to say. I see you're having pizza and have already had beer. Maybe quickly chill that cloudy Viognier in the freezer. The zin might be good, but as I said in the notes, I think it needs some air time. Oh, heck. Just pick one.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Tough to say. I see you're having pizza and have already had beer. Maybe quickly chill that cloudy Viognier in the freezer. The zin might be good, but as I said in the notes, I think it needs some air time. Oh, heck. Just pick one.



I just hit a wall. Sticking with a beer and an early bed time, I'm feeling old this evening.

Did have a good idea, might keep that Stags leap you had in the barrel and compare it with @jgmann 's that wasn't through a barrel. Though I haven't talked with him I think we both are heading towards the barrel, just hopefully not the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## ceeaton

Okay, got my second wind. Waiting (waited) for the Eagles to pick a center, very exciting (not), so I figured I'd open a bottle that Jim gave me that I would only have a small glass. So I opened his Black Forest Port.

As the kids would text, OMG! The glass is now sitting about 1.5 feet from my nose and I can smell it. What a wonderful concentrated aroma of chocolate, alcohol and almost a sherry nose (from the high alcohol, not oxidation). Took a sip and ran upstairs to my wife who was quietly reading a book in bed (she's gotta get up at 4 am) and said "smell this and if you like it take a sip". She took a whiff and immediately took a sip. She loved it. What an intense chocolaty flavor. I need to make this Port! 

Jim, is that the Black Forrest Desert wine they have on FVW?

Edit: I'm still on the same glass, this is not for the timid. Truly intense flavors, I love this port. It has a very clean flavor profile, just very intense, yum yum (I rarely give more than one yum).

Edit 2: Holy Guacamole...what's the alcohol on this one?? In case I didn't say it, this is a really good port. I just wish my wife didn't like it since she wants me to save some for her for tomorrow evening.


----------



## Boatboy24

Yes, @ceeaton , this is the RJS Black Forest Port that is currently on preorder at FVW. 

I neglected to include notes for you on this one, so here goes: 

Pitched 9/2/13, bottled 11/27/13. Used EC-1118 yeast. Original SG of 1.112. When it had fermented down to 1.074, I added sugar, bringing it back to 1.092. Fortified with roughly 3/4 of a bottle of brandy. Full f-pack added after fermentation was complete. That's about it. Didn't change too much.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Pitched 9/2/13, bottled 11/27/13.



I told my wife that it was an example of a nicely aged wine, even without knowing the start date. Yet another lesson to me to leave and forget about at least a few bottles so they can age properly before I scarf them up. Still have 1/2 the bottle for her this evening, if she forgets about it, it's all mine!


----------



## geek

Now you guys "forced" me to taste my La Bodega port from MM to check how is coming along...[emoji3]


----------



## Boatboy24

Decided to crack the Pinot Grigio from @ceeaton a few minutes ago. I haven't had a ton of PG, but to me, this is a great example of one. Perfectly clear, nice and dry with a nice acid bite. Nice job, Craig!


----------



## ceeaton

Drinking a 375 ml bottle of Super Tuscan that @jgmann67 gave to me earlier this year. Really nice flavor that most reminds me of the Forza but not as intense. Sour cherry and a nice mouth feel to this wine. Love the Italian reds and this definitely fits the bill. Thanks Jim!


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> Drinking a 375 ml bottle of Super Tuscan that @jgmann67 *gave to me* earlier this year.



I just want to sincerely thank you for NOT saying "gifted me."


----------



## sour_grapes

Just popped the (synthetic) cork on a WE Eclipse Piedmont Barolo that @richmke swapped with me. This is about 2 to 2.5 years old at this point. We swapped wines well over a year ago, but he advised me to age this one another 6 to 12 months. This was worth it!

The wine was quite impressive. Not much on the nose, as with most kits. The taste, however, was full and rich. A slight sweetness, perhaps, but scrumptious, rich flavors: boysenberry, dates, currants. Slight hint of cough medicine. Fulfilling mouthfeel. Nice work, Rich and WE!


----------



## wineforfun

*Amarone*

Well, well, look what was on my doorstep last night. One of Joe's Amarone. Can't wait to try this. Thanks Joe. Will report back once consumed.


----------



## jgmann67

ceeaton said:


> Drinking a 375 ml bottle of Super Tuscan that @jgmann67 gave to me earlier this year. Really nice flavor that most reminds me of the Forza but not as intense. Sour cherry and a nice mouth feel to this wine. Love the Italian reds and this definitely fits the bill. Thanks Jim!




You're very welcome. Hopefully you have another to try in a few months. It's improved quite a bit since bottling and I'm hoping for good things at the 1 year mark.

Your sangria will meet its demise this weekend. Notes to follow.


----------



## ceeaton

I had the pleasure of drinking a @Boatboy24 (Jim's) 2014 Amador Zinfandel, from 10/12/2014 - he had added some acidulated water since the initial Brix was so high, and later 6 months in his barrel plus about 10% of a 2013 Petite Sirah to beef it up a bit.

His comments mentioned an alcoholic bite, which I got but only on the initial sip. I found it to be incredibly smooth with oak from the initial taste through the finish, but nice and spicy which married with the Zin spiciness. Some of the bite came back as it temperature rose above 65*F, but this one stays nice between 55-60*F IMHO. Wasn't overly jammy or heavy, which he attributed to the addition of the water to lower the initial Brix.

I need to leave a bunch of wine alone and let it age to 2 years plus. His wine was really enjoyable. I stopped at my third glass since I may have to be taxi driver to some of the kids later this evening (after Field Hockey and Football games end).

Nice job Jim, thanks for letting me sample it!


----------



## wineforfun

wineforfun said:


> Well, well, look what was on my doorstep last night. One of Joe's Amarone. Can't wait to try this. Thanks Joe. Will report back once consumed.



Ok, can't remember if I reported back elsewhere. I really liked this wine, and I will tell you right now, if I don't like your wine, I will say so, as I would expect with one of mine. I have never had an Amarone, so didn't know what to compare it to. This had very nice flavors and a decent nose to it. What I noticed the most was how well balanced it was. It is a kit I would definitely like to try.


----------



## jgmann67

wineforfun said:


> Ok, can't remember if I reported back elsewhere. I really liked this wine, and I will tell you right now, if I don't like your wine, I will say so, as I would expect with one of mine. I have never had an Amarone, so didn't know what to compare it to. This had very nice flavors and a decent nose to it. What I noticed the most was how well balanced it was. It is a kit I would definitely like to try.




I made this after Steve and Joe did this together as Steve's (AIO guy) first kit. So far, I've just tasted the scraps and it is very good - plum and sour cherry, vanilla and a little leather... It will only get better.


----------



## jgmann67

I'm thinking of BBJim's Barolo for dinner tonight. It looks like it's hitting prime time at 4 and a half years old.


----------



## Boatboy24

jgmann67 said:


> I'm thinking of BBJim's Barolo for dinner tonight. It looks like it's hitting prime time at 4 and a half years old.



May have given you a bad date on that one, Jim. It is coming up on 3 years. Pitched 10/22/13.


----------



## jgmann67

Still a good age for drinking, I think. [emoji41]

Having steak tonight. This should fair well.


----------



## Boatboy24

jgmann67 said:


> Having steak tonight. This should fair well.



Me too. Maybe I'll open one as well.


----------



## jgmann67

Getting a pre-dinner taste of the Barolo. I've never had a Barolo, so I don't have a point of reference. But, I really like this wine. Very nicely done, Jim! 

Tannic and acidic, with sour cherry, leather and an ABV just north of 14%. It's like a more compact Forza. This will pair fantastically with the London broil tonight. 

Did this get time in the barrel? The color is deep and just a little brickish.


----------



## Boatboy24

jgmann67 said:


> Did this get time in the barrel? The color is deep and just a little brickish.



Just shy of 13 weeks in a 5 month old 23 liter Vadai.


----------



## Boatboy24

Having a pre-dinner test of @jgmann67 's Amarone. Nice, big oaky nose with dark cherry. Solid acid that brings it together. Color right where it should be for a big, Italian red. Surprised after tasting that there weren't big, long legs in the glass. But that is just a visual and doesn't take away at all from my enjoyment of this wine. Also doing steak tonight - a big, fat, bone in ribeye that I took from a roast several months back. Should be a nice pairing. Nice job, Jim - good stuff!


----------



## jgmann67

We kicked the bottle of Barolo. This one has moved to the top of my to-do list. Really, just an excellent bottle - plum and cherry in the last glass. Complexity, but very well integrated. No sharp edges. 

Wishing there was more. And that's the mark of a good wine, isn't it? Wishing there was more?


----------



## geek

I made a cheapo Barolo last year from the World Vineyard line I think? The 10L kit, and bottled about 2 months ago and let me tell you that this cheapo wine impressed me....I can only image how good is the Eclipse line and aged for 3 years.....


----------



## jgmann67

Boatboy24 said:


> Having a pre-dinner test of @jgmann67 's Amarone. Nice, big oaky nose with dark cherry. Solid acid that brings it together. Color right where it should be for a big, Italian red. Surprised after tasting that there weren't big, long legs in the glass. But that is just a visual and doesn't take away at all from my enjoyment of this wine. Also doing steak tonight - a big, fat, bone in ribeye that I took from a roast several months back. Should be a nice pairing. Nice job, Jim - good stuff!




That's a youngster, too, Jim - only been about 9 months from starting it. You'll have to try another after it's been properly aged. Maybe it will grow some legs in the bottle over time. [emoji41]


----------



## jgmann67

I've got others of BBJim's wines calling to me as well - just waiting for the right moment to pop one open.

I drank the taster of Craig's (@ceeaton) Forza the other night and it was pleasing. Up until last year, I really hadn't developed an appreciation for Italian wines. But, it seems that the way my taste buds are headed. The Forza was big ABV, garnet red. After about an hour, the wine opened up quite a bit more and the flavors really came out - cherry and bitter chocolate. Lucky for me, Mrs. Mann didn't want to finish hers (worried about getting a headache)... and you know how I feel about wasting wine. 

I'd love to do a head-to-head with others who have done the Forza just to see if there's any difference between them.


----------



## Boatboy24

jgmann67 said:


> I'd love to do a head-to-head with others who have done the Forza just to see if there's any difference between them.



I bottled mine back in August. It is coming up on a year old now.


----------



## jgmann67

Boatboy24 said:


> I bottled mine back in August. It is coming up on a year old now.




Me too. But I think we may have traveled different paths to get to the bottle. It would be an interesting test of whether it makes any difference at all.


----------



## ceeaton

jgmann67 said:


> Lucky for me, Mrs. Mann didn't want to finish hers (worried about getting a headache)...
> 
> I'd love to do a head-to-head with others who have done the Forza just to see if there's any difference between them.



Tell her my wine is guaranteed to not give a headache, if she drinks enough.

I have a Kiwisholland Forza taster here, BM 4x4 started 8/8/2015. So if we go down and rob Boatboy Jim of another of his, we have yours and mine, plus B. Hollands, there's four! I'm sure we could drum up a few more. Sounds like a future red wine competition in the making.

If it is at your house, make sure you call me a taxi or make me stay at my sisters house, those Forza's are potent.


----------



## Johnd

ceeaton said:


> Tell her my wine is guaranteed to not give a headache, if she drinks enough.
> 
> I have a Kiwisholland Forza taster here, BM 4x4 started 8/8/2015. So if we go down and rob Boatboy Jim of another of his, we have yours and mine, plus B. Hollands, there's four! I'm sure we could drum up a few more. Sounds like a future red wine competition in the making.QUOTE]
> 
> I'd be willing to donate a bottle to the cause as well.............


----------



## jgmann67

BoatboyJim's Sauvignon Blanc Rose. We had this with dinner tonight along with a pear salad and coconut encrusted haddock. It was a perfect choice. Just enough sweet tied in with strong backbone of acidity. I liked this so much - it reminded me of a few French rose wines that I had last year - I'm trying to get signed on to labelpeelers to order my own kit so I have this ready for summer sipping by the pool.

Now if I can just figure out why the labelpeelers site is hung up right now.


----------



## Boatboy24

jgmann67 said:


> BoatboyJim's Sauvignon Blanc Rose. We had this with dinner tonight along with a pear salad and coconut encrusted haddock. It was a perfect choice. Just enough sweet tied in with strong backbone of acidity. I liked this so much - it reminded me of a few French rose wines that I had last year - I'm trying to get signed on to labelpeelers to order my own kit so I have this ready for summer sipping by the pool.
> 
> Now if I can just figure out why the labelpeelers site is hung up right now.



Half the f-pack in primary, along with a little additional sugar.


----------



## jgmann67

Boatboy24 said:


> Half the f-pack in primary, along with a little additional sugar.




Yep! That's the direction I'm going. 

I went back and read the entire thread on this wine. I figure I can get this in good shape for the summer season if I start it in late October or early November.


----------



## joeswine

*Geeks arrivals*

La BODEGA,THIS PORT SMELLED VERY FAMILIAR TO ME AS SOON AS I OPENNED IT HAS BACK THE BACKGROUND OF THE COFFEE PORT AND THE CARAMEL PORTS ,I'VE MADE I BELIEVE THIS IS THE SAME BASE WITHOUT THE FPAC OR ENHANCEMENTS ,AS YOU CAN SEE IT'S ALMOST GONE ,NICE JOB GEEK.


----------



## geek

Glad you liked it Joe.


----------



## geek

Tried this RJS coffee port style from @joeswine

What can I say, Joe is one of the kings on this area. Nice aroma, went well after dinner. A stronger coffee flavor than what I like but very nice around and balance with sweetness and alcohol.
Will be sipping this one for a couple days, and I don't drink coffee [emoji4]

The blackberry chocolate is next and can't wait.

Thanks Joe for the trade.


----------



## joeswine

I must say of all the wine's I've made this is the best and most rewarding ever,never fails to win I'm glad you enjoyed it it's not for everyone,its the super Tuscan that I want your appetite on and thanks my fine vino Friend.


----------



## jgmann67

Tonight we're drinking BoatboyJim's RJS Cellar Series Super Tuscan with dinner. As is my custom, I like to pour a couple ounces for me and the wife to try while the wine gets a little air before dinner. 

It is a big, dark, lush wine. I wish I had the notes from this to see how old it is and what tweaks were done. I believe I deleted Jim's message with that info though. 

The flavors are remarkably good, like I was hoping for when I did an ST. Stewed red and dark fruit, tobacco with smooth tannins. I now know why people prefer this over the LE14 (and likely Bravado). While I think the Bravado will be head-and-shoulders better than the LE14 (really, it already is), I think the RJS will stand still taller than the Bravado. 

Nicely done, Jim. I may have to make this one just to have a couple cases on hand.


----------



## Boatboy24

jgmann67 said:


> Tonight we're drinking BoatboyJim's RJS Cellar Series Super Tuscan with dinner. As is my custom, I like to pour a couple ounces for me and the wife to try while the wine gets a little air before dinner.
> 
> It is a big, dark, lush wine. I wish I had the notes from this to see how old it is and what tweaks were done. I believe I deleted Jim's message with that info though.
> 
> The flavors are remarkably good, like I was hoping for when I did an ST. Stewed red and dark fruit, tobacco with smooth tannins. I now know why people prefer this over the LE14 (and likely Bravado). While I think the Bravado will be head-and-shoulders better than the LE14 (really, it already is), I think the RJS will stand still taller than the Bravado.
> 
> Nicely done, Jim. I may have to make this one just to have a couple cases on hand.



Thanks, Jim.

This one is just coming up on two years old (reminding me its time to start another) and is now coming into the rotation - started 11/29/14.

Swapped yeast for BM4X4, otherwise, normal process through secondary. 
Used the supplied 60g of Hungarian oak cubes during clearing (Jan, 2015)
3 Months in a neutral barrel (june-sept 2015), then another 2 oz of Hungarian oak
1/2 teaspoon of Tannin FT Rouge in Sept, then bottled Nov 11th, 2015.


----------



## jgmann67

And tonight it's Craig's Valpo with dinner (eggplant rotalini). The tape on the bottle said to decant... good call. There was a little co2 still in the wine. Now after the second glass it's prime for review. Simple, clean... lighter body. A solid wine to sip on its own or with dinner.


----------



## ceeaton

jgmann67 said:


> And tonight it's Craig's Valpo with dinner (eggplant rotalini). The tape on the bottle said to decant... good call. There was a little co2 still in the wine. Now after the second glass it's prime for review. Simple, clean... lighter body. A solid wine to sip on its own or with dinner.



Yea, that was still a pre-AIO batch, though I did okay on degassing for the most part. That to me, though it is a simple wine, is the fastest drinkable red I've had. Won't be a year old until the end of the month. Only tweeks were to change the yeast and add some used Dornfelder skins (6 lbs worth). Goes well with pizza on pizza night. I will definitely make that kit again. Thanks for reviewing, Jim.


----------



## jgmann67

So tonight we're having a honey soy pork roast and I'm having Jim's en premier Amarone with it. Sampling a pre-dinner sniff before we sit down. 

I'm going to assume this is pre merger en premier, made with 250g of dried skins. 

It is amazingly dark and full bodied. Not a huge nose from the first glass so far.... Sour cherry. The flavor is excellent, too. Complex and charming at the same time - cherry and leather. A little acid zing on the finish, too. 

How old is this? I'm thinking it's in its prime. I'll update this after another glass or two (tho I won't promise my spelling and grammar will hold up well after 2 glasses). 

But, seeing as homebrewsupply is having a special, my only question: Amarone or Classico Amarone??

Edit: we had a Forza after the Amarone (which was a year or so younger the the amarone). I like the amarone better. It's been a good night and I'm going to bed shortly. But, the question remains.,,


----------



## Boatboy24

@jgmann67: Switched yeast out for BM45. Pitched the yeast for that on 6/16/13, so its coming up on 3.5 years old. Kit came with raisins and dried skins. I used the raisins (and oak chips) in secondary. Three weeks in a nearly year old Vadai, then two more months in another barrel that fermented a chardonnay and had a red kit in for 3weeks. Cold stabilized it (which I believe lowered the pH). Gave it some extra tannin and oak about a month prior to bottling in Jan 2014.


----------



## jgmann67

Boatboy24 said:


> @jgmann67: Switched yeast out for BM45. Pitched the yeast for that on 6/16/13, so its coming up on 3.5 years old. Kit came with raisins and dried skins. I used the raisins (and oak chips) in secondary. Three weeks in a nearly year old Vadai, then two more months in another barrel that fermented a chardonnay and had a red kit in for 3weeks. Cold stabilized it (which I believe lowered the pH). Gave it some extra tannin and oak about a month prior to bottling in Jan 2014.




It's really very good. I need to make this kit. I don't have a vadai or barrel, but I can tinker around them.


----------



## ceeaton

jgmann67 said:


> It's really very good. I need to make this kit. I don't have a vadai or barrel, but I can tinker around them.



You could try some oak barrel staves or Xoakers, they supposedly release their oaky goodness over a longer period of time (Xoakers say a minimum of six months up to a year). That's the route I'm going. I have trouble enough with other parts of the wine making process, I don't need to introduce a barrel into the middle of it at this point.


----------



## jgmann67

ceeaton said:


> You could try some oak barrel staves or Xoakers, they supposedly release their oaky goodness over a longer period of time (Xoakers say a minimum of six months up to a year). That's the route I'm going. I have trouble enough with other parts of the wine making process, I don't need to introduce a barrel into the middle of it at this point.




I'm in the same boat...


----------



## Johnd

jgmann67 said:


> I'm in the same boat...



You two are being silly. Look at a barrel like a wooden carboy that makes your wine better than glass. They're no big deal to manage.


----------



## Boatboy24

Johnd said:


> You two are being silly. Look at a barrel like a wooden carboy that makes your wine better than glass. They're no big deal to manage.



And from what I recall about the price of the xoakers, a few batches and you could've bought a barrel.


----------



## jgmann67

That's all fair. Just going to have to wait a year so till I can afford one.


----------



## joeswine

I never really needed one would have been nice to have but there are other ways around the corner.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> And from what I recall about the price of the xoakers, a few batches and you could've bought a barrel.



I'm more worried about not having an SO2 measurement solution that I can trust. I know from a few posts here that the SO2 drops like a rock when the wine is in a barrel, and don't want to risk over oxidizing a wine just because I don't have a good measurement solution. When I get the solution, I think a barrel will be in play, until then I'll use added wood products to my carboys to simulate a barrel, flavor wise (I know I can't simulate the micro-oxidation that goes on with barrel aging).

Plus ~ $7 for enough Xoakers to treat 4-8 gallons won't buy me a barrel real quick, especially only doing a few red wines from grapes each year.


----------



## Johnd

ceeaton said:


> I'm more worried about not having an SO2 measurement solution that I can trust. I know from a few posts here that the SO2 drops like a rock when the wine is in a barrel, and don't want to risk over oxidizing a wine just because I don't have a good measurement solution. When I get the solution, I think a barrel will be in play, until then I'll use added wood products to my carboys to simulate a barrel, flavor wise (I know I can't simulate the micro-oxidation that goes on with barrel aging).
> 
> Plus ~ $7 for enough Xoakers to treat 4-8 gallons won't buy me a barrel real quick, especially only doing a few red wines from grapes each year.



Not too big of a deal to manage Craig, I've read here, and proven for myself, that the 1/4 tsp you put into your wine when it goes into the 6 gallon barrel is near zero in one month. I top up monthly, adding 1/4 tsp to the topping wine each time. Never had a problem and don't test any longer.


----------



## ceeaton

Johnd said:


> Not too big of a deal to manage Craig, I've read here, and proven for myself, that the 1/4 tsp you put into your wine when it goes into the 6 gallon barrel is near zero in one month. I top up monthly, adding 1/4 tsp to the topping wine each time. Never had a problem and don't test any longer.



I do need to get a good testing option first, not just for a barrel but my other wines as well. I made a lower end Pinot Grigio kit last January that if tasted beside one of my juice bucket Pinots, I can taste the Kmeta and I used what came with the kit. That was a wake up call that I need to get a more precise measurement of what is in my wines before I bottle. Hopefully I'll get a vinmetrica or something else and can test that wine and note that as my Kmeta "tasting threshold", and depending on the pH aim a bit lower.


----------



## joeswine

Geek nice job on the Amoroso..good abv. taste up front ...kito was impressed, once again nice job.


----------



## geek

Glad you guys liked it.


----------



## joeswine

It was worthy your effort,w I'll do it again soon. Thanks JP


----------



## joeswine

It was worthy of your efforts,thanks again joeswine


----------



## joeswine

*Amarone vacuumn pumpman style*

vman nice job on this kit ,good all the way around and a good job of thinking outside the box, my friend.


----------



## jgmann67

We had Jim's RJS RQ Monastrell Petit Verdot last night after a full day of knocking doors for the campaign. This was a fantastic wine - hearty, fully bodied, surprisingly big nose. Pepper and black fruit flavors. 

Awesome.


----------



## Boatboy24

jgmann67 said:


> We had Jim's RJS RQ Monastrell Petit Verdot last night after a full day of knocking doors for the campaign. This was a fantastic wine - hearty, fully bodied, surprisingly big nose. Pepper and black fruit flavors.
> 
> Awesome.



Me Jim? Interesting. That's one that I've been sitting on, just waiting for it to come around. It's almost 3 years old now - been in the bottle for 2. I just put a case on the rack a couple weeks ago thinking 'it's now or never for this stuff'. 

Glad you enjoyed.


----------



## jgmann67

Boatboy24 said:


> Me Jim? Interesting. That's one that I've been sitting on, just waiting for it to come around. It's almost 3 years old now - been in the bottle for 2. I just put a case on the rack a couple weeks ago thinking 'it's now or never for this stuff'.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you enjoyed.




Yes, you! I would have decanted it if I had time. Just aerated it into the glass instead. It was remarkably good. And the second glass was better than the first. 

I'd say it's ready!


----------



## Boatboy24

Curiosity got the better of me tonight and I opened one of these, knowing that it'd be two weeks before I have a chance to do so again (at this point, I say 'screw lent'  ). You're right about the nose - pretty nice and distinctively 'European'. This is definitely not a fruit bomb and is pretty well rounded. Still a biting acidity that bothers me a bit, but perhaps that's just the intended style. It has definitely fallen back, though I'd like it to go a bit more. This is a good food wine though. Thanks for the review. I'm going to consume sparingly and see what another 6-12 months does for this.


----------



## jgmann67

Boatboy24 said:


> Curiosity got the better of me tonight and I opened one of these, knowing that it'd be two weeks before I have a chance to do so again (at this point, I say 'screw lent'  ). You're right about the nose - pretty nice and distinctively 'European'. This is definitely not a fruit bomb and is pretty well rounded. Still a biting acidity that bothers me a bit, but perhaps that's just the intended style. It has definitely fallen back, though I'd like it to go a bit more. This is a good food wine though. Thanks for the review. I'm going to consume sparingly and see what another 6-12 months does for this.




Distinctively European - that's a great way to describe the nose. Really, I wish they'd do that kit again. I'd buy a couple.


----------



## ceeaton

@bkisel had given me a bottle of his soon to be famous apple wine when I was up with my brothers to open our cabin located in his neck of the woods. I held off on opening it because my wife wanted to enjoy it, and she had her Chemistry final coming up, so this morning at 6:24 a.m., she texted me to let me know it was "apple wine night" (She had finished her final on Tuesday).

As you can see from the picture below, there is no wine left in that bottle I mentioned above. I opened it and poured a glass for me and my wife as I was about to dice some leftover pork loin for some quickie pork lo mein (neighbor friend of my daughter was invited over to have pizza and my chances of getting a piece of pizza look slim to none). 

The bottle was empty before I had a chance to taste my lo mein (took maybe 10 minutes to make?). My wife's comment was "seriously addicting". 1) I have never seen her drink a glass of wine that fast. 2) I have never gotten a seriously addicting comment and I'm about to start batch #44!

When I first opened it, I was worried about too much back sweetening, knowing that Bill's wife likes a sweeter wine. No problem with this one. Perfectly balanced with acidity/apple flavor/sweetness (not really sweet at all)/cinnamon (which lasts for some time after finishing the glass, but not overpowering at all). Once this site came back up, I found that he back sweetens with brown sugar, apple concentrate and bulk ages with a cinnamon stick.

Excellent wine that my wife will expect him to bring another bottle with him if he visits (hopefully with his wife or Varis or someone else) when we go to the cabin again next month. Of course I will supply either a lunch or dinner to help pry a bottle away from him.

Excellent wine Bill! Thank you again.

Edit: There is definitely some alcohol in this one, no wonder my wife is so happy (she's actually dusting right now, she never does that on a Friday evening).


----------



## geek

What??? That was my bottle of apple wine...Bill better saved one for me...LOL 

@bkisel


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> What??? That was my bottle of apple wine...Bill better saved one for me...LOL
> 
> @bkisel



You had better come visit him or he might give me another bottle of your wine!


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> Edit: There is definitely some alcohol in this one, no wonder my wife is so happy (she's actually dusting right now, she never does that on a Friday evening).



Oh boy....::


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> Oh boy....::



Another bottle of that wine in her and I might get lucky tonight! 

Edit: I know, I heard it, TMI...


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> Another bottle of that wine in her and I might get lucky tonight!
> 
> Edit: I know, I heard it, TMI...



But much more of that wine in you and you may not be able to buy the lottery ticket.


----------



## bkisel

ceeaton said:


> @bkisel had given me a bottle of his soon to be famous apple wine...



Craig, I actually would have like to have given you a peach wine but my wife insists the peach can't leave the house - she likes it that much. You and Varis and your spouses will have to come over here sometime to try the peach. [I'm not at all joking, my usually generous and considerate wife doesn't want me to gift any of "HER" peach wine! A number of times I've asked her for just a sip and I usually get the pat response ... "You've got your red wine."]


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> Craig, I actually would have like to have given you a peach wine but my wife insists the peach can't leave the house - she likes it that much. You and Varis and your spouses will have to come over here sometime to try the peach. [I'm not at all joking, my usually generous and considerate wife doesn't want me to gift any of "HER" peach wine! A number of times I've asked her for just a sip and I usually get the pat response ... "You've got your red wine."]



I get that one from my wife from time to time, especially with the blueberry and her cranberry chianti. I occasionally sneak a bottle out since she doesn't keep count. You'll just have to give me (or direct me to) your recipe for that one. We are in a great location for local peaches, hoping the late frost didn't damage the flowers this Spring.


----------



## Boatboy24

Tonight, I'm enjoying an Italian Amarone from @heatherd . 

I'm met with leather and spice on the nose; followed by cherry and vanilla, along with well integrated acidity. Nice long finish. Good job, Heather!


----------



## heatherd

@Boatboy24 Thanks!! Glad you like it!


----------



## Boatboy24

Again, I'm enjoying a wine produced by @heatherd . This time, it's a Traminette made from juice from Harford Vineyard and Winery. Excellent wine, and every bit as wonderful as the Traminette the growers themselves produce. Way to go!


----------



## heatherd

Boatboy24 said:


> Again, I'm enjoying a wine produced by @heatherd . This time, it's a Traminette made from juice from Harford Vineyard and Winery. Excellent wine, and every bit as wonderful as the Traminette the growers themselves produce. Way to go!



Ah, thanks Jim. Glad you like it!


----------



## jgmann67

So I'm drinking a 2013 LE Shiraz Cabernet that ceeaton left here a couple weeks ago. I believe it's BBJim's. 

Not as big a wine as I would have thought with two big grapes, but it is very good. Ripe cherry, red fruit palate. Nice complexity with moderate tannins. Medium bodied and colored, with just a little brick tint to it. Guessing it got a little time in the barrel - 3-6 months. 

Thank you for being here to celebrate the 4th with me.


----------



## ceeaton

jgmann67 said:


> So I'm drinking a 2013 LE Shiraz Cabernet that ceeaton left here a couple weeks ago. I believe it's BBJim's.
> 
> Not as big a wine as I would have thought with two big grapes, but it is very good. Ripe cherry, red fruit palate. Nice complexity with moderate tannins. Medium bodied and colored, with just a little brick tint to it. Guessing it got a little time in the barrel - 3-6 months.
> 
> Thank you for being here to celebrate the 4th with me.



I guess I could have given you his notes....pitched RC-212 6/16/2014, 1 tsp Tancor Grand Cru tannin added to primary, 12 weeks in a neutral Vadai barrel, added Tannin Riche Extra and 3 oz French oak cubes for bulk aging. Bottled 2/15/2015. At the time of his notes (spring 2015) he noted that of the few bottles he had opened that it was very good already at that point in time.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> I guess I could have given you his notes....pitched RC-212 6/16/2014, 1 tsp Tancor Grand Cru tannin added to primary, 12 weeks in a neutral Vadai barrel, added Tannin Riche Extra and 3 oz French oak cubes for bulk aging. Bottled 2/15/2015. At the time of his notes (spring 2015) he noted that of the few bottles he had opened that it was very good already at that point in time.



I must have liked that one, because it didn't last long. I believe yours was the last bottle.


----------



## jgmann67

Boatboy24 said:


> I must have liked that one, because it didn't last long. I believe yours was the last bottle.




It won't go to waste. [emoji16]


----------



## Boatboy24

Sipping on a Syrah from @mainshipfred . Cherry, pepper and a floral hint. A little acidity on the finish, but enjoyable. Thanks Fred!


----------



## jgmann67

I posted this in the What's in Your Glass thread, but it belongs here.

This weekend we opened Craig's (ceeaton) Brunello. Kathy (wife) tasted the Brunello... said it was the best wine Craig has made so far. Nicely aged - three years, with only a little smidge of kittishness. Dark, complex, integrated tannins with a cherry, blackberry and leather palate. I may have to grab one of these before they're all gone.


----------



## jgmann67

jgmann67 said:


> I posted this in the What's in Your Glass thread, but it belongs here.
> 
> This weekend we opened Craig's (ceeaton) Brunello. Kathy (wife) tasted the Brunello... said it was the best wine Craig has made so far. Nicely aged - three years, with only a little smidge of kittishness. Dark, complex, integrated tannins with a cherry, blackberry and leather palate. I may have to grab one of these before they're all gone.




UPDATE: I got one. It should be here next week where I'll do an EM on it and age it 2-3 years before tasting.


----------



## ceeaton

jgmann67 said:


> UPDATE: I got one. It should be here next week where I'll do an EM on it and age it 2-3 years before tasting.


Mine's due to be delivered tomorrow. Just have to read over that EM thread to familiarize myself with the process. I'm sure you can help me out on that end since you've done it before.


----------



## jgmann67

ceeaton said:


> Mine's due to be delivered tomorrow. Just have to read over that EM thread to familiarize myself with the process. I'm sure you can help me out on that end since you've done it before.



Sure thing. If you need a fermonster, I have one you can use, too.


----------



## Boatboy24

Enjoying a Meglioli Amoroso I got from @mainshipfred . Nice fruit - cherry, blueberry, raspberry - and pretty much no kit taste. No alcohol noted in the nose or taste, but based on how I feel, the ABV is up there.  A little light on the oak for my taste with this style; but a very, very good wine. I'm definitely enjoying it. Good job, Fred!


----------



## Ajmassa

OK ive got one for this thread that is way long overdue. But requires more than a simple review. I hope you find this entertaining @sour_grapes. Been meaning to do this for a while. 
In my house we have an understanding regarding the little wine stash. I keep the upstairs wine rack filled with commercial and homemade wines to grab at will. But there’s also bottles that are ‘hands off’ until I decide it’s time. And Heather is FULLY aware which bottles these are. 
One night a few weeks ago we ended up in a HUGE fight that went through the afternoon into the night- with a few 1-2hr breaks of silence/avoiding in between rounds. Olivia was at a sleepover so it was just the 2 of us in the house. With home renovations, impulsive spending, and an emotional woman- arguments tend to happen. 
Later on in the evening during a break in the action I walked into the kitchen and noticed she had opened a bottle of wine. But it was one of MY bottles I was saving! An Amarone sent from Mr. @sour_grapes. With tensions already high this really set me off and another round began. Boxing fans refer to these as the “championship rounds”. When your not even arguing over the initial issue but rather the many regretful things said throughout. 
After this action packed round I felt like I made my point we were back to silence. And in that moment my pride crept in and I refused to have a taste. I wanted the guilt to sink in for her. 
So now we are in the same room sitting in silence. Opposite ends of the couch instead of the standard ‘legs across lap’ nightly routine. She’s sipping the Sour Grapes Amarone while I’m navigating through Netflix or something. I watch in anger as she takes each sip of this seemingly super dark wine. 30 min later still not a word was said and she takes the last sip from the glass. But initially looking over in anger had gradually shifted to jealousy. I’m dying at this point. 
She gets up, goes to the kitchen and I hear another glass being poured. Comes back, sits down, and starts working on the 2nd glass. I couldn’t take it anymore and I finally broke the silence. So in a defeated monotone type of way I asked, 
“So.... how is the w——“
And before I could even finish the question she blurts out “Oh my God it’s really really good. Do you want me to pour you a glass?”
Obviously I say “of course.” She comes back in, hands me the glass, sits on the couch, said our “I’m sorry’s”, stretches her legs to our assumed positions, and made up while polishing off the bottle of Sour Grapes Amarone together. —And then making up properly once finished  
Not a typical wine review I’m aware. But then again it wasn’t just a typical bottle of wine. 
P.S. The wine was outstanding! Nice and aired out by the time I had a glass ! Lol.


----------



## sour_grapes

Ajmassa5983 said:


> OK ive got one for this thread that is way long overdue. But requires more than a simple review. I hope you find this entertaining @sour_grapes. Been meaning to do this for a while.



Super glad it worked out, AJ. As I read your story, I thought it may end with "I never got to taste it." And the thought that ran through my head was "Not to worry, AJ. Just hope the important things finished out okay!" And so they did!


----------



## Ajmassa

sour_grapes said:


> Super glad it worked out, AJ. As I read your story, I thought it may end with "I never got to taste it." And the thought that ran through my head was "Not to worry, AJ. Just hope the important things finished out okay!" And so they did!



No no. Not to worry. When These things happen they are quickly forgotten and moved on from. 
Just thought it was amusing and was centered around the Amarone. (Similar personalities tend to clash. Lol. All is well on the homefront.). 
I have another review to put out there soon too. @pgentile’s Sauvignon Blanc.


----------



## mainshipfred

My wife made her signature lasagna the other day an I was looking for an Itilian wine to go with it when I found a bottle of @jgmann67 Corvino Blend. Nice cherry on the nose and palate with a high but nicely balanced acidity and of course the traditional high alcohol content. Unfortunately my son liked it as well and I only got a glass and a half.

Thank you Jim


----------



## Ajmassa

A 2016 South Afriican Cabernet Sauvignon made by @pgentile 

Exceptional! Can go toe to toe with any commercial Cab in the price ranges I’m typically buying. No question. Better than most actually. You done good Paul. This is a wine to be proud of. 

And I’m not drinking whites much, but the Sauv Blanc of yours we had was so good Heather said it was better than any of the bottles I’ve ever brought home! You’ve set the bar high my friend.


----------



## pgentile

Ajmassa5983 said:


> A 2016 South Afriican Cabernet Sauvignon made by @pgentile
> 
> Exceptional! Can go toe to toe with any commercial Cab in the price ranges I’m typically buying. No question. Better than most actually. You done good Paul. This is a wine to be proud of.
> 
> And I’m not drinking whites much, but the Sauv Blanc of yours we had was so good Heather said it was better than any of the bottles I’ve ever brought home! You’ve set the bar high my friend.
> 
> View attachment 49933



Very glad to hear you liked the SA cab. It is one of my favorites to date. I'm not the biggest on whites either, enjoyed it enough, I only have two bottles of the sauv blanc left. These are products of what I learned here. Cheers dude.


----------



## Ajmassa

Been racking and working in the wine room all night while drinking it. For the hell of it I checked ph. Clocked in at 4.2! Rechecked my meter and other wines to be sure too. 

So what does this tell me? I guess that high ph wines can turn out perfectly fine if balanced well. Just probably won’t be able to age it super long. But given how good it already is, I don’t think that will be an issue.


----------



## pgentile

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Been racking and working in the wine room all night while drinking it. For the hell of it I checked ph. Clocked in at 4.2! Rechecked my meter and other wines to be sure too.
> 
> So what does this tell me? I guess that high ph wines can turn out perfectly fine if balanced well. Just probably won’t be able to age it super long. But given how good it already is, I don’t think that will be an issue.



You talking about the SA cab had a pH of 4.2?! I think my notes say it was 3.6 or so before bottling, I'll have to look that up. My Hanna meter is pretty darn accurate.


----------



## pgentile

pgentile said:


> You talking about the SA cab had a pH of 4.2?! I think my notes say it was 3.6 or so before bottling, I'll have to look that up. My Hanna meter is pretty darn accurate.


Can pH move after bottling? I never take pH readings of wine when I open a bottle for drinking. Maybe I should start.


----------



## Ajmassa

Yeah the SA Cab. Maybe it’s an error on my end. Next time you open one give it a check.


----------



## mainshipfred

This was my most rememberable wine from the meet up. I thought it was 2017 though. Thought my SA Cab would be ready next year. Guess I will have to wait another year. Paul make sure you save a bottle for some competition.


----------



## pgentile

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Yeah the SA Cab. Maybe it’s an error on my end. Next time you open one give it a check.



I'm going to check and double-check my meter again, because this could mean all my wines are more like 4 or above. And I've been thinking I'm fine.


----------



## pgentile

mainshipfred said:


> This was my most rememberable wine from the meet up. I thought it was 2017 though. Thought my SA Cab would be ready next year. Guess I will have to wait another year. Paul make sure you save a bottle for some competition.



You are correct @mainshipfred , didn't even notice that. The SA cab was made in spring 2017. I missed marked the date on that bottle, the pH is thru the roof. Still a stinkin' amateur I guess over here.

The pH thing really has me concerned. I have too much invested in wine inventory on what my meter has been telling me.


----------



## cmason1957

Not all is lost due to the higher than you thought Ph. It just means you need a bit more SO2 to protect it. As someone said, it tastes great, just means you aren't going to want to age it quite as long as you maybe would have if the pH was more like 3.6 or 3.8. Keep calm, all is well. There are people in the world who never measure pH and make great wine just by taste.


----------



## pgentile

cmason1957 said:


> Not all is lost due to the higher than you thought Ph. It just means you need a bit more SO2 to protect it. As someone said, it tastes great, just means you aren't going to want to age it quite as long as you maybe would have if the pH was more like 3.6 or 3.8. Keep calm, all is well. There are people in the world who never measure pH and make great wine just by taste.



@cmason1957 , thanks, I'll keep it all in perspective.


----------



## sour_grapes

Yeah, what a shame if you had to, you know, drink a good-tasting wine more quickly than you had planned to!


----------



## pgentile

sour_grapes said:


> Yeah, what a shame if you had to, you know, drink a good-tasting wine more quickly than you had planned to!



That's pretty much been my motus operandi anyway with my wines. Good or bad.


----------



## mainshipfred

pgentile said:


> You are correct @mainshipfred , didn't even notice that. The SA cab was made in spring 2017. I missed marked the date on that bottle, the pH is thru the roof. Still a stinkin' amateur I guess over here.
> 
> Well, you just made my day. Only 10 months to go to taste. LOL!


----------



## Ajmassa

I do understand tho. Concern is more about losing trust in a seemingly accurate meter then the bottled wine. And potentially making decisions based off false levels. But like I said don’t jump to conclusions yet since it might be my meter not yours. It’s a ph55 Milwaukee. (Reads one decimal place only) and its about 1.5 yrs old. 
It was late and I didn’t fully calibrate again. I just re-checked in my 4.0 buffer and another wine I knew was 3.6, both good, and then checked SA again. Registered at 4.3 the first time. And 4.2 the 2nd time. 
I’ll be back down there soon and will clean the meter and calibrate with fresh buffer before another try. (Got a glass left). Got a rare day at home tending to Heather after her lateral epicondylitis surgery this morning. Serene and Sleeping now. Fully anticipating that to change upon waking.


----------



## pgentile

Ajmassa5983 said:


> I do understand tho. Concern is more about losing trust in a seemingly accurate meter then the bottled wine. And potentially making decisions based off false levels. But like I said don’t jump to conclusions yet since it might be my meter not yours. It’s a ph55 Milwaukee. (Reads one decimal place only) and its about 1.5 yrs old.
> It was late and I didn’t fully calibrate again. I just re-checked in my 4.0 buffer and another wine I knew was 3.6, both good, and then checked SA again. Registered at 4.3 the first time. And 4.2 the 2nd time.
> I’ll be back down there soon and will clean the meter and calibrate with fresh buffer before another try. (Got a glass left). Got a rare day at home tending to Heather after her lateral epicondylitis surgery this morning. Serene and Sleeping now. Fully anticipating that to change upon waking.



Elbow surgery right? Hope she heals quickly. 

I'm working from home today, will be hitting the basement after I eat lunch and will double check my meter. No big deal either way.


----------



## Ajmassa

pgentile said:


> Elbow surgery right? Hope she heals quickly.
> 
> I'm working from home today, will be hitting the basement after I eat lunch and will double check my meter. No big deal either way.



Thanks. Yeah- tennis elbow. Plus some extra tendon/ligament damage. 
Essentially a few of her roof rafters split. So the doc jacked the roof up, then sistered the damaged 2x8’s with new 2x’s on either side w/ epoxy applied, spanning at least 8’ beyond the splits. Then staggered thru-bolts every 8”. 
(I could totally have done that operation myself!)


----------



## mainshipfred

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Thanks. Yeah- tennis elbow. Plus some extra tendon/ligament damage.
> Essentially a few of her roof rafters split. So the doc jacked the roof up, then sistered the damaged 2x8’s with new 2x’s on either side w/ epoxy applied, spanning at least 8’ beyond the splits. Then staggered thru-bolts every 8”.
> (I could totally have done that operation myself!)



Personally I would have used 3/4" plywood for the splice with 6d sinkers 4" o.c. each way each side.


----------



## pgentile

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Essentially a few of her roof rafters split. So the doc jacked the roof up, then sistered the damaged 2x8’s with new 2x’s on either side w/ epoxy applied, spanning at least 8’ beyond the splits. Then staggered thru-bolts every 8”.
> (I could totally have done that operation myself!)





mainshipfred said:


> Personally I would have used 3/4" plywood for the splice with 6d sinkers 4" o.c. each way each side.



Interesting my approach would have been a broom handle, epoxy, duct tape and a few cotter pins. 

But surgery is no joke on any front , wishing a quick recovery.


----------



## Ajmassa

mainshipfred said:


> Personally I would have used 3/4" plywood for the splice with 6d sinkers 4" o.c. each way each side.



Lol!! I beefed it up for effect. 

I’ll be helping myself to the final glass of SA Cab shortly. Anxious to taste it after a full day of air exposure. I’ve still got 5 gal of 17’ Chilean Cab/merlot to bottle. Its a good wine, but not nearly as complex as the SA. I used American med oak spiral - hard to put into words- but the oak is just kinda “there”. Instead of subtly hangin within the natural profile of the wine. Not sure what tannin/oak was used in the SA- but was the right type and amount. There’s also perceived sweetness going on from the fruit that makes it a bold yet easy drinker.


----------



## sour_grapes

You guys are pretty funny! (I meant that.) Good luck to Heather.


----------



## mainshipfred

pgentile said:


> Interesting my approach would have been a broom handle, epoxy, duct tape and a few cotter pins.
> 
> But surgery is no joke on any front , wishing a quick recovery.



Heck, I forgot about duct tape!



Ajmassa5983 said:


> Lol!! I beefed it up for effect.
> 
> Not sure what tannin/oak was used in the SA- but was the right type and amount. There’s also perceived sweetness going on from the fruit that makes it a bold yet easy drinker.



Like AJ I'd also like to know what tannin if any was used. My 18 SA Cab has been in a 14 month old barrel for 2 months now with no noticeable oak. It will be the first to go into the new 30 liter.


----------



## pgentile

mainshipfred said:


> Heck, I forgot about duct tape!
> 
> 
> 
> Like AJ I'd also like to know what tannin if any was used. My 18 SA Cab has been in a 14 month old barrel for 2 months now with no noticeable oak. It will be the first to go into the new 30 liter.




When the SA cab went into bulk it was on french med oak chips for 3 months, than 3 months with no oak and then last 3 months med french oak spiral.


----------



## mainshipfred

sour_grapes said:


> You guys are pretty funny! (I meant that.) Good luck to Heather.



Paul, I realize it's probably a plane ride and car rental for you but you really should consider coming to next years meet up.


----------



## sour_grapes

mainshipfred said:


> Paul, I realize it's probably a plane ride and car rental for you but you really should consider coming to next years meet up.



I'd certainly consider that! Could visit family at the same time.


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> I'd certainly consider that! Could visit family at the same time.


Paul, my couch is your couch (I only live in a rancher). But I'd make you cook under primitive conditions.


----------



## CK55

I would like to try someone elses wines sometime, I'm still waiting on my grapes getting to a point where I can make wine, I would love to have something other than the Criolla this year but that's not likely to happen.


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> Paul, my couch is your couch (I only live in a rancher). But I'd make you cook under primitive conditions.



I was wondering who stole my damned couch! I never suspected it was you! 

Thanks for the offer! I'd be happy to cook under primitive conditions -- just like at home!


----------



## Ajmassa

CK55 said:


> I would like to try someone elses wines sometime, I'm still waiting on my grapes getting to a point where I can make wine, I would love to have something other than the Criolla this year but that's not likely to happen.



I’ll be sending out bottles at some point between now and winter. When I do it Ill bang em all out at the same time. Will gladly put a variety pack together for ya. Send me your contact info in PM. I’ll likely do it the next time I decide to mail some wine into a competition.


----------



## CK55

Ajmassa5983 said:


> I’ll be sending out bottles at some point between now and winter. When I do it Ill bang em all out at the same time. Will gladly put a variety pack together for ya. Send me your contact info in PM. I’ll likely do it the next time I decide to mail some wine into a competition.


Sweet , Ill add you to the list for the Criolla which will be made this year the grapes are not quite ripe yet I'm sending a few bottles of it out to people when its ready, but fast approaching it. 
I have literally no patience so I'm about going crazy because I have to wait like 3 years for all my grapes to actually start producing.


----------



## pgentile

Ajmassa5983 said:


> I do understand tho. Concern is more about losing trust in a seemingly accurate meter then the bottled wine. And potentially making decisions based off false levels. But like I said don’t jump to conclusions yet since it might be my meter not yours. It’s a ph55 Milwaukee. (Reads one decimal place only) and its about 1.5 yrs old.
> It was late and I didn’t fully calibrate again. I just re-checked in my 4.0 buffer and another wine I knew was 3.6, both good, and then checked SA again. Registered at 4.3 the first time. And 4.2 the 2nd time.
> I’ll be back down there soon and will clean the meter and calibrate with fresh buffer before another try. (Got a glass left). Got a rare day at home tending to Heather after her lateral epicondylitis surgery this morning. Serene and Sleeping now. Fully anticipating that to change upon waking.



Well I'm pretty sure it's my meter. I tried three times to do a 2 point calibration. It would recognize the 7.01 but would not recognize the 4.01. In the spring I did a quick one point calibration with 7.01. I can't remember how long since a 2 point, so who knows how long it's been inaccurate.

Will need to order a new electrode now, glad you checked the pH on the SA cab. Plus I need to get more diligent with calibrating.


----------



## Ajmassa

pgentile said:


> Well I'm pretty sure it's my meter. I tried three times to do a 2 point calibration. It would recognize the 7.01 but would not recognize the 4.01. In the spring I did a quick one point calibration with 7.01. I can't remember how long since a 2 point, so who knows how long it's been inaccurate.
> 
> Will need to order a new electrode now, glad you checked the pH on the SA cab. Plus I need to get more diligent with calibrating.



What kinda meter you rocking with? I’m pretty certain my Milwaukee ph55 will be kicking the bucket soon. But I may just replace the electrode until until I’m ready to purchase a vinmetrica. For the price I cannot say anything bad about it. Solid meter. Fatal flaw is only reading one decimal point tho. 
But I need to keep my impulses in check with the spending. A nice easy family room renovation has snowballed into building the Taj Mahal And w/ 2 barrels, grapes soon, and some stainless steel counters and tables in the wineroom, a vinmetrica might have to wait.


----------



## pgentile

Ajmassa5983 said:


> What kinda meter you rocking with? I’m pretty certain my Milwaukee ph55 will be kicking the bucket soon. But I may just replace the electrode until until I’m ready to purchase a vinmetrica. For the price I cannot say anything bad about it. Solid meter. Fatal flaw is only reading one decimal point tho.
> But I need to keep my impulses in check with the spending. A nice easy family room renovation has snowballed into building the Taj Mahal And w/ 2 barrels, grapes soon, and some stainless steel counters and tables in the wineroom, a vinmetrica might have to wait.



A Hanna HI 98128, I haven't done the best job of following protocol with care and maintenance, so this is my own doing. 

I hear you on the snowballing projects, have several going on myself. Always seems to be a few more things needed to do it right. And yes barrel coming in grapes a few weeks away.

OK back to the thread subject, I think I'm going to open your Bravado next week.


----------



## Boatboy24

Popped an EM Selection Brunello I got from @jgmann67 on Saturday. If this is what a 'mid range' kit can taste like with EM, I'm going to have to try it. Really smooth and a light oakiness on the finish. I dig it.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Popped an EM Selection Brunello I got from @jgmann67 on Saturday. If this is what a 'mid range' kit can taste like with EM, I'm going to have to try it. Really smooth and a light oakiness on the finish. I dig it.



The 2 bottles Jim gave me he told me I couldn't drink for a year. How were you so lucky to get one you could open right away. LOL!


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> The 2 bottles Jim gave me he told me I couldn't drink for a year. How were you so lucky to get one you could open right away. LOL!



I don't follow directions very well. It's very likely he told me the same thing.

BTW: @jgmann67 and @ceeaton : Remind me of what I gave you and I'll forward some notes, and maybe suggested aging window.


----------



## CK55

Boatboy24 said:


> I don't follow directions very well. It's very likely he told me the same thing.
> 
> BTW: @jgmann67 and @ceeaton : Remind me of what I gave you and I'll forward some notes, and maybe suggested aging window.


Haha, i dont think anyones really good at waiting for wine to be ready. Im pretty sure everyone likes to sneak a taste early.


----------



## jgmann67

Boatboy24 said:


> I don't follow directions very well. It's very likely he told me the same thing.
> 
> BTW: @jgmann67 and @ceeaton : Remind me of what I gave you and I'll forward some notes, and maybe suggested aging window.



LOL

The Brunello is actually Craig's and is about 30+ months old. It's very good. I have one sitting. All the wines I brought down are labeled (Alanthia Lane Winery), capsuled and have a 'born on' date on the label in a 'YYYYMMDD' format. They're all fairly young (I think there's a Pinot in there that's 2 years old, but the rest is only 14-16 months old). I'd say you'd do well waiting a year if you could.

From the wines I brought: The Barolo and Amarone were EM's. The Merlot and Pinot were not. I don't recall if I brought others down.

I have a Brunello and another French Merlot aging in carboys right now, they're both EM's.

I'd like to share the tasting notes from @Boatboy24's Cabernet Sauv Rose, but I can't. My wife drank it and refused to share. =)


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> I don't follow directions very well. It's very likely he told me the same thing.
> 
> BTW: @jgmann67 and @ceeaton : Remind me of what I gave you and I'll forward some notes, and maybe suggested aging window.


So those wines were actually supposed to make it home? I thought those were our refreshment for the long trip (since I wasn't driving).


I have a LE16 Vermentino and a 2015 Pahpy's Blend.

FYI, the Brunello was not an EM wine (I've got one of those EMing for 7 weeks now).


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> I have a LE16 Vermentino and a 2015 Pahpy's Blend.



Vermentino was done just following the kit directions, other than a yeast swap. Used QA23 instead of the EC-1118.

Pahpy's blend (pronounce like 'poppy' - that's what the grandkids call him). Is Cab, Syrah and Petite Sirah. Dad and I tried out 4 blends, we liked three of them, and that one was Dad's favorite. So far, it's the best of the three, but I think the other two are 'bigger and badder' and need time to settle. All three wines were Lanza and were bought from and crushed at Harford. D254 in the PS, RP15 in the Syrah, and BM4X4 in the Cab. My usual pre-fermentation treatment of Lallzyme and OptiRed. VP41 was pitched after pressing. Cab and Syrah had ~12 weeks in a neutral barrel, then 9 or 10 weeks in a year old barrel. PS had 11 weeks in that 1 year old barrel after the other two (so it was close to neutral by then). All three had some level of medium French oak cubes during aging. I have the final blend ratio written somewhere, but not in my wine log.


----------



## jgmann67

@Boatboy24 These are the wines I have in my basement. Most of them are yours. Two are Fred’s. I’m fending off the urge to drink them until i get a better idea of when they’ll hit their prime.


----------



## Boatboy24

The Viognier Roussanne Marsanne is good to go. Amarone was started 1/10/16. Unchained is good, but not quite there yet. Lay it down, or decant a bit before drinking. It is enjoyable now, but I think its still improving. All the others are @mainshipfred 's.


----------



## mainshipfred

jgmann67 said:


> @Boatboy24 These are the wines I have in my basement. Most of them are yours. Two are Fred’s. I’m fending off the urge to drink them until i get a better idea of when they’ll hit their prime. View attachment 51848
> View attachment 51849
> View attachment 51850
> View attachment 51851
> View attachment 51852
> View attachment 51853



The Pinot is a RJS kit with skins it was my 3rd batch made strictly by the instructions. It was made March of 2017 don't know why 2016 is on the label. It's a kit and there's nothing wrong with it but it's nothing special.
The Amorosso is a 23 liter Mosti kit with raisons it was my 4th and final kit again made by the instructions except for some unknown beginner reason I didn't add the oak chips. Made in May of 2017 and lacking the oak it's kind of nice. 
The Norton Blend was my first attempt with a local all grape wine for the Norton. The other wines in the blend are 2017 Cali juice buckets. All were fall of 2017 except the Chilean Syrah which is Spring 2017. The Norton went through Malo but not sure if the others finished. It was my first attempt at blending and probably the last bottle. I have 6 gallons of a different blend adding Cab Sauv and tannins. 

All 3 can be opened now but you can make your own decision.


----------



## jgmann67

I think the viognier is in my drink soon category. 

The Pinot... My Pinot is about the same age... same impressions: nice so far, but nothing special. Waiting 6 months at least. 

I have an EM Amarone that's about a year old - will be good to compare in another year. 



The rest - a year maybe?


----------



## Boatboy24

Cracked this one a few minutes ago. If I recall correctly, it is from @ceeaton and I got it the first time we met, a couple years back. 

Very similar to many Vals I’ve had. Medium bodied, with good balance. It will be perfect in a bit with my pizza. Well done, Craig.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 52503
> View attachment 52504
> 
> 
> Cracked this one a few minutes ago. If I recall correctly, it is from @ceeaton and I got it the first time we met, a couple years back.
> 
> Very similar to many Vals I’ve had. Medium bodied, with good balance. It will be perfect in a bit with my pizza. Well done, Craig.



It was definately done by Craig since I saw the batch number on it. Kind of like his siganture. I may have to steal that label though, I don't see a trade mark on it so I don't think I can get in trouble.


----------



## jgmann67

mainshipfred said:


> It was definately done by Craig since I saw the batch number on it. Kind of like his siganture. I may have to steal that label though, I don't see a trade mark on it so I don't think I can get in trouble.



I think he gets those from the LHBS. But, the masking tape on the back with his inventory number... that's all Craig. I had one of these some time ago, I think... very pleasant.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 52503
> View attachment 52504
> 
> 
> Cracked this one a few minutes ago. If I recall correctly, it is from @ceeaton and I got it the first time we met, a couple years back.
> 
> Very similar to many Vals I’ve had. Medium bodied, with good balance. It will be perfect in a bit with my pizza. Well done, Craig.


Ah, batch #23, WE SE Original Valpolicella kit. Started 11-21-15, followed directions pretty much to a "T" but added 35g of dried elderberries and 6 lbs of freshly fermented Dornfelder skins (w/BDX yeast). Looks like no additional yeast added so it must have started up pretty quickly from the skins' residual yeast. Finished almost dry at 0.992, bottled on 7-17-2016.

Had a glass last night left in a bottle that was vacuvin'ed for a few weeks. I think it's still actually getting a bit smoother with age (either that or I had been drinking a little too much for a Monday evening). I am glad you liked it since most of your wines are far superior to mine.


----------



## jgmann67

We needed a hearty wine to go with the NY strip steaks yesterday. I had the urge to pop this one:




Only decanted for a half hour. Could have used another hour to open up I think. Still, it did not disappoint. Deep dark color, full body, lots of tannin and raisiny goodness. I’m hoping my amarone is this good in another year.


----------



## jgmann67

Having Fred’s RJS Pinot Noir tonight. A comfortable, light bodied red. Current on the nose and palate. Interesting, darker than I anticipated. Don’t know why... This is a skins kit and mine (same kit) is as dark. Pinots are fussy wines generally. But, this is pleasant with just a bit of acid on the finish.


----------



## mainshipfred

jgmann67 said:


> Having Fred’s RJS Pinot Noir tonight. A comfortable, light bodied red. Current on the nose and palate. Interesting, darker than I anticipated. Don’t know why... This is a skins kit and mine (same kit) is as dark. Pinots are fussy wines generally. But, this is pleasant with just a bit of acid on the finish.



Thanks Jim, it's the 4th and last kit I made. Everything now except for 2 juice buckets is all grape wine.


----------



## jgmann67

It was a Ribeye on the Grill for dinner last night. 

I saw Jim’s 2016 Unchained in the wine closet and, well... couldn’t help myself. 

Some regret that I didn’t decant this wine - a blend of Zin, Cab and PS. It’s a big, big wine that we drank before it’s time. 

Still, it is was well-crafted, dark, higher tannin, beauty. 

What was your blend @Boatboy24? I’m guessing 60/30/10 with Cab at the top and PS at the bottom. 

I got stewed black fruit on the nose and palate. 

Mrs Mann approved, too. 

Still, it’s probably another year or two until this hits it’s stride. It’s good/very good now. Will be stellar at its peak.


----------



## Boatboy24

jgmann67 said:


> It was a Ribeye on the Grill for dinner last night.
> 
> I saw Jim’s 2016 Unchained in the wine closet and, well... couldn’t help myself.
> 
> Some regret that I didn’t decant this wine - a blend of Zin, Cab and PS. It’s a big, big wine that we drank before it’s time.
> 
> Still, it is was well-crafted, dark, higher tannin, beauty.
> 
> What was your blend @Boatboy24? I’m guessing 60/30/10 with Cab at the top and PS at the bottom.
> 
> I got stewed black fruit on the nose and palate.
> 
> Mrs Mann approved, too.
> 
> Still, it’s probably another year or two until this hits it’s stride. It’s good/very good now. Will be stellar at its peak.



That one is loosely modeled after "The Prisoner". It's 41/27/14/18. Zin/Cab/Petite Sirah/Syrah. Big and bold for sure - I'm trying to stay away from it.

Those were all Lanza grapes. I did the same 4 in 2018 with the Washington Winemakers grapes. Don't know if I'll attempt the same type of blend or not, but I'd like to, just to compare.


----------



## Boatboy24

Enjoying a 2016 Chilean Malbec from @mainshipfred . Medium body, good fruit, a little tannin bite on the finish. Enjoyable. Thanks Fred!


----------



## mainshipfred

You're way too kind. That was a 10 liter Eclipse kit and the very first wine I made. I think I gave it to you the first time we met because it was all I had. I have 2 bottles left so I guess I'll have to try one. Don't think more aging will do this one any good.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> You're way too kind. That was a 10 liter Eclipse kit and the very first wine I made. I think I gave it to you the first time we met because it was all I had. I have 2 bottles left so I guess I'll have to try one. Don't think more aging will do this one any good.



It's a helluva lot better than my first wine, that's for certain!


----------



## jgmann67

Opened a 2017 Black Cellars Norton Blend for dinner tonight. 

Very dark, big bodied wine. Fruit forward with little to no oak. Opened up nicely about a half hour after being uncorked. 

So, it’s a blend of Norton and what else???


----------



## Boatboy24

jgmann67 said:


> Opened a 2017 Black Cellars Norton Blend for dinner tonight.
> 
> Very dark, big bodied wine. Fruit forward with little to no oak. Opened up nicely about a half hour after being uncorked.
> 
> So, it’s a blend of Norton and what else???



I've got a bottle as well - did your label not have the blend %'s on it? I decided it was time for me to try it. I do get the oak - interesting that you didn't. Just tried my first sip, but may let it sit a bit, based on your comment. Already, I'd say 'well done' though, @mainshipfred.


----------



## jgmann67

Boatboy24 said:


> I've got a bottle as well - did your label not have the blend %'s on it? I decided it was time for me to try it. I do get the oak - interesting that you didn't. Just tried my first sip, but may let it sit a bit, based on your comment. Already, I'd say 'well done' though, @mainshipfred.
> 
> View attachment 56065



It did, but it blended in too well for me to see it initially. Thanks!!!


----------



## Boatboy24

Tonight, I cracked a 2017 "Spirit of the Radio" from @jgmann67 . A 'Bordeaux Merlot', as the label says. I can't recall, but I think this was a limited release kit. Very smooth and quaffable - notes of blueberry pie, vanilla and mocha. Well played, Mr. Mann. Cheers!


----------



## jgmann67

Boatboy24 said:


> Tonight, I cracked a 2017 "Spirit of the Radio" from @jgmann67 . A 'Bordeaux Merlot', as the label says. I can't recall, but I think this was a limited release kit. Very smooth and quaffable - notes of blueberry pie, vanilla and mocha. Well played, Mr. Mann. Cheers!



Thank you! Yes, that was an RQ from RJS.


----------



## Boatboy24

Met Fred after work to pick up the Viognier and he sent me home with this. Only a year old and already just about stellar. Red licorice, black cherry and a hint of vanilla on the nose. It follows on the palate with more black cherry, blackberry and nice tannins. Winner, winner!

I’m enjoying this very much while the BA11 rehydrates in preparation for the Viognier.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Met Fred after work to pick up the Viognier and he sent me home with this. Only a year old and already just about stellar. Red licorice, black cherry and a hint of vanilla on the nose. It follows on the palate with more black cherry, blackberry and nice tannins. Winner, winner!
> 
> I’m enjoying this very much while the BA11 rehydrates in preparation for the Viognier.
> 
> View attachment 56304



Thank you very much Jim!


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Thank you very much Jim!



Thank YOU!! Forgot to mention the nice label.


----------



## sour_grapes

So, @Ajmassa5983 , I still have a bottle of your Bravado (I believe). Originally, you told me to hang on to it for a bit before opening. Then you dropped off the face of the earth, so I held off on opening it. Sooooo, should I open it now for a report?


----------



## Ajmassa

sour_grapes said:


> So, @Ajmassa5983 , I still have a bottle of your Bravado (I believe). Originally, you told me to hang on to it for a bit before opening. Then you dropped off the face of the earth, so I held off on opening it. Sooooo, should I open it now for a report?



I know man. And it’s still not over unfortunately. Right now is just a drive-by. Looking forward to getting my old life back more than you know. Hopefully soon. Just gotta keep my head down & keep on grinding.
In the meantime- pop that cork homie! And let out your inner “Russian judge”. I can take it. I’ll be here. If I fall off it’s likely that I’m on my private island just waiting for the new WiFi install ok? Either that or pushing daisies. But just default to the former ok? Lol
Paul, you own 50% of the remaining Massa Bravado supply sir. Other half I set aside for @Johnd forever ago. When finally able to get back in the game - I look forward to sending out packages to all my WMT buddies. Nobody else appreciates the homemade like fellow winemakers. And I’ll certainly have plenty of it to disperse. Salutè


----------



## Boatboy24

I missed seeing @jgmann67 yesterday, but I still snagged some of his wines.  It reminded me that I still had a couple that he gave me a year ago, that he said weren't quite ready at that time. So I decided to crack this one tonight. Pretty sure this is the old Eclipse Barolo kit before they changed the name. I made this one several years ago and my supply has been long gone for some time. But this is every bit as yummy as I remember it. Pronounced, but not in your face, oak, along with dark fruit and good acidity. Gonna be great with the pizza I'm about to devour.


----------



## jgmann67

Boatboy24 said:


> I missed seeing @jgmann67 yesterday, but I still snagged some of his wines.  It reminded me that I still had a couple that he gave me a year ago, that he said weren't quite ready at that time. So I decided to crack this one tonight. Pretty sure this is the old Eclipse Barolo kit before they changed the name. I made this one several years ago and my supply has been long gone for some time. But this is every bit as yummy as I remember it. Pronounced, but not in your face, oak, along with dark fruit and good acidity. Gonna be great with the pizza I'm about to devour.
> 
> View attachment 56858



Jim - That’s the newer Eclipse Nebbiolo kit. 

I tweaked it a bit with some tannin in the primary, added oak and TRE in the finish, and an EM. Skipped the clarifiers and sorbate, as usual. 

I’m really happy with this one, too. 

Glad it’s not just me. [emoji41]


----------



## heatherd

WOW!! Fred's Meritage is really good. Like the complexity, acidity, oak flavors, dryness, firm tannins, full body, lovely dark color, and nice legs. Finish is tough because its both fruity and spicy. Nose is complex and the wine is nicely balanced.


----------



## mainshipfred

heatherd said:


> View attachment 56868
> WOW!! Fred's Meritage is really good. Like the complexity, acidity, oak flavors, dryness, firm tannins, full body, lovely dark color, and nice legs. Finish is tough because its both fruity and spicy. Nose is complex and the wine is nicely balanced.



Geez Heather, thank you very much. I'm guessing there are 12 or more different yeasts used for that wine.


----------



## Boatboy24

@ceeaton : I really enjoyed your Viognier last night. Good stuff!


----------



## Boatboy24

A nice Stellenbosch Cabernet from @mainshipfred


----------



## jgmann67

I opened a lovely Megli Amarosso with a Bolonase and asparagus tonight. 

Not really sure if it’s Jim’s or Fred’s.


----------



## mainshipfred

jgmann67 said:


> I opened a lovely Megli Amarosso with a Bolonase and asparagus tonight.
> 
> Not really sure if it’s Jim’s or Fred’s.



Unless you've had it for over a year it's not mine. I didn't bring any to this year's WW pickup.


----------



## jgmann67

mainshipfred said:


> Unless you've had it for over a year it's not mine. I didn't bring any to this year's WW pickup.



Yep. It’s from last year at the WW pick up. 

Used the kit labels and foil capsules.


----------



## Boatboy24

jgmann67 said:


> I opened a lovely Megli Amarosso with a Bolonase and asparagus tonight.
> 
> Not really sure if it’s Jim’s or Fred’s.



I've never made that. But if it's good, I'm happy to take credit.


----------



## mainshipfred

jgmann67 said:


> Yep. It’s from last year at the WW pick up.
> 
> Used the kit labels and foil capsules.



That was the last kit I made and the oldest wine I have. Haven't had it in awhile since I only have 3 bottles left.


----------



## jgmann67

mainshipfred said:


> That was the last kit I made and the oldest wine I have. Haven't had it in awhile since I only have 3 bottles left.



I half remembered that it was an older wine. As an Amarone, it wasn't as big a wine as I was expecting. But, still very fine... pleasant and excellent with dinner - a perfect pairing.


----------



## jgmann67

With the house pending sale, we had a chilli and wing night, with a fire in the pit out back with some friends. Should have taken some pics. Probably going to be the (one of the) last times. 

Craig and his wife came over, and he brought a bunch of his well-aged wines. Most went to the basement for comparison tasting another time. But, we cracked a Dornfelter (from PA grapes) and a Brunello from WE with dinner. 

First time I had a Dornfelter. Tannins were very soft. Like nothing I’ve had before, so it’s difficult to describe otherwise. Just a mellow wine. 

The Brunello is aging very well. Some of you guys had this wine in the Pocono’s. I had one when it was a youngster. It’s going to compare well to mine (seeing the difference between aging and an EM).


----------



## Boatboy24

Nice Amarone from @jgmann67 in my glass tonight. Opening up very nicely after about ten minutes of air.


----------



## jgmann67

Must’ve been something in the air. I opened Fred’s South African Cab last night to have with dinner. Had I seen the vintage (2018), I might have left it be another year or two (which is also a gentle reminder to wear my readers when going down to pick out a wine from the cellar). 

Even young, the wine had a solid structure and softer tannins; deep color and excellent finish. Mrs Mann and I finished the rest of the bottle while we cleaned out the basement. 

I’ve been leerie of SA grapes - can’t say I’ve had much experience with SA wines either. But, those fears appear to be unwarranted. This was a solid, albeit young, Cab.


----------



## mainshipfred

jgmann67 said:


> Must’ve been something in the air. I opened Fred’s South African Cab last night to have with dinner. Had I seen the vintage (2018), I might have left it be another year or two (which is also a gentle reminder to wear my readers when going down to pick out a wine from the cellar).
> 
> Even young, the wine had a solid structure and softer tannins; deep color and excellent finish. Mrs Mann and I finished the rest of the bottle while we cleaned out the basement.
> 
> I’ve been leerie of SA grapes - can’t say I’ve had much experience with SA wines either. But, those fears appear to be unwarranted. This was a solid, albeit young, Cab.



There's more where that came from. I'll make sure I save another for you.


----------



## ceeaton

Haven't drunk it quite yet, but taking a @Boatboy24 wine to our family gathering near State College this weekend. I know that my BIL, older Brother and one of my nephews fancy nice dry red wines. This one that Jim created (he named "Unchained") in 2016 is a blend from Suisun Valley grapes of Zinfandel, Cabernet Sauvignon, Syrah and Petite Sirah. I will go back on old posts to research but I imagine it is quite a bold dark red wine. Will report back if I can hijack my brothers laptop right after tasting.




I think this is the one:
https://www.winemakingtalk.com/threads/broad-run-cellars-2016-fall-crush.54332/page-5#post-680936


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Haven't drunk it quite yet, but taking a @Boatboy24 wine to our family gathering near State College this weekend. I know that my BIL, older Brother and one of my nephews fancy nice dry red wines. This one that Jim created (he named "Unchained") in 2016 is a blend from Suisun Valley grapes of Zinfandel, Cabernet Sauvignon, Syrah and Petite Sirah. I will go back on old posts to research but I imagine it is quite a bold dark red wine. Will report back if I can hijack my brothers laptop right after tasting.
> 
> View attachment 57910
> 
> 
> I think this is the one:
> https://www.winemakingtalk.com/threads/broad-run-cellars-2016-fall-crush.54332/page-5#post-680936



That's the one, Craig. It's big and bold. I hope you enjoy it. Let it breathe. @mainshipfred recently had one. He told me he drank it over 3 days and the third day was the best. 

I want to go open one now, but I'm guessing at 9am, that might not be appropriate - especially since I have to get my son to a 10:00 basketball game. Won't be able to tonight either, as we are going to a brewery with some friends.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> That's the one, Craig. It's big and bold. I hope you enjoy it. Let it breathe. @mainshipfred recently had one. He told me he drank it over 3 days and the third day was the best.
> 
> I want to go open one now, but I'm guessing at 9am, that might not be appropriate - especially since I have to get my son to a 10:00 basketball game. Won't be able to tonight either, as we are going to a brewery with some friends.



When I first opened it I didn't get much of if anything on the nose and the tannins were a bit overwhelming. I never aerated it beside swirling the glass. The third day everything just popped, the nose was full of perhaps nutmeg or maybe cloves and very pleasant, the tannins softened nicely and although I couldn't quite put my finger on the taste but it had a nice lingering finish.


----------



## skyfire322

All those wines look astonishing! Now I truly regret moving to the Midwest, lol.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> That's the one, Craig. It's big and bold. I hope you enjoy it. Let it breathe. @mainshipfred recently had one. He told me he drank it over 3 days and the third day was the best.
> 
> I want to go open one now, but I'm guessing at 9am, that might not be appropriate - especially since I have to get my son to a 10:00 basketball game. Won't be able to tonight either, as we are going to a brewery with some friends.


Sorry for the late reply. Been dealing with juggling wife and I will bad colds, and my oldest son visiting for two weeks.

We opened the wine a few hours before my oldest brother and BIL tried it. There was very little of the bottle left when I spied it in his garage. He kept it since I didn't want to travel with an open bottle in the car. I got a lot of positive feedback from their tasting, I personally feel that once it ages a few more years it will be indescribably good! Thanks for the bottle!


----------



## Johnd

ceeaton said:


> Sorry for the late reply. Been dealing with juggling wife



I had no idea that your wife was a juggler........LOL!! Happy New Year Craig, hope you all get better quickly!


----------



## Boatboy24

A little something that I think is from @ceeaton. Very nice, with good balance, just a hint of fruit and good oak and tannin.


----------



## jgmann67

Boatboy24 said:


> A little something that I think is from @ceeaton. Very nice, with good balance, just a hint of fruit and good oak and tannin.
> 
> View attachment 58189



That’s his... I have one in my rack. Will do a side by side with one of mine eventually. 

We also had one at the last fire pit night at the old house. Agree - very nice.


----------



## Boatboy24

Saw @mainshipfred today. This is obviously young, but I couldn't resist. I love a good Zinfandel, and this is a good Zinfandel. Medium/light in body and a great balance of fruit and spice. Really well done, Fred. This should be outstanding at the two year mark, but it's already very, very good. Nice label too.


----------



## berrycrush

Boatboy24 said:


> Saw @mainshipfred today. This is obviously young...Nice label too.
> 
> View attachment 58224



Very nice indeed. What is BDX?


----------



## cmason1957

berrycrush said:


> Very nice indeed. What is BDX?


BDx and AMH are both wine yeasts, it looks like there is another one listed there as well.


----------



## Boatboy24

cmason1957 said:


> BDx and AMH are both wine yeasts, it looks like there is another one listed there as well.



R56, if I'm reading the label right. Fred is a master at separating batches to use multiple yeasts. I'm becoming a firm believer in that, as it seems to really add a lot of complexity to the wine.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> R56, if I'm reading the label right. Fred is a master at separating batches to use multiple yeasts. I'm becoming a firm believer in that, as it seems to really add a lot of complexity to the wine.



Thank you Jim and thanks for the kind words on the wine. Vintner's Harvest R56 is one of my go to's for big reds. There is not a lot of information about the yeast but I have always liked the outcome. 

R56 Vintner's Harvest
Species : Wine
Fermentation Temp Range (°F) : 72-86
Apparent Attenuation Range (%) : n/a
Flocculation : Medium
Alcohol Tolerance : 13.50%
Pitching/Fermentation : Vintner's Harvest Yeast - R56 Ideally suited for rich, full bodied red wines. Noted for exceptional depth and flavor complexity, R56 exhibits complex aromatics during fermentation, conferring an old world quality which one might only expect from multiple-strain natural flora fermentations. Unusual in complex aromatic strains, R56 still respects the varietal character of the fruit and imparts good structure and balance.
Notes : R56 is also a high glycerol producing strain. A medium rate fermenter with optimal temperature between 22 to 30C (72 -86F) and will ferment to 13.5% abv.
Best Styles : Cabernet, Shiraz, Zinfandel


----------



## Boatboy24

Enjoying your Virginia Petite Manseng tonight, @mainshipfred. Lots of stone fruit and maybe just a hint of vanilla on the nose. That follows through on the palate, along with a nice crisp finish.


----------



## skyfire322

Boatboy24 said:


> Enjoying your Virginia Petite Manseng tonight, @mainshipfred. Lots of stone fruit and maybe just a hint of vanilla on the nose. That follows through on the palate, along with a nice crisp finish.


I miss Petit Manseng so much


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Enjoying your Virginia Petite Manseng tonight, @mainshipfred. Lots of stone fruit and maybe just a hint of vanilla on the nose. That follows through on the palate, along with a nice crisp finish.



Thank you Jim


----------



## mainshipfred

I found this 2017 Merlot hidden in my cellar but have no idea who's it is. I would call it medium+ body with nice perhaps plum notes, a little peppery which I like and I think I sensed some some very soft tannins. Very nice wine whoever made it.


----------



## Ignoble Grape

mainshipfred said:


> I found this 2017 Merlot hidden in my cellar but have no idea who's it is. I would call it medium+ body with nice perhaps plum notes, a little peppery which I like and I think I sensed some some very soft tannins. Very nice wine whoever made it.


Ha! Judging by the label, could've been mine ;-) - but I didn't make a 17. Nice find!


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> I found this 2017 Merlot hidden in my cellar but have no idea who's it is. I would call it medium+ body with nice perhaps plum notes, a little peppery which I like and I think I sensed some some very soft tannins. Very nice wine whoever made it.



That one's mine. I think I also gave you a bottle of that with the actual label on it.  Glad you liked it. I think it's pretty good - especially considering how old it is.


----------



## Boatboy24

I actually opened this last night, but only took a sip. Wanted to let it breathe for a bit. Cherry, blackberry, anise. Nice job, @mainshipfred .


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Wanted to let it breathe for a bit. @mainshipfred .



And if it isn't breathing, give it mouth to mouth!


----------



## joeswine

Like the label and the color looks delicious


----------



## montanarick

love the labels


----------



## sour_grapes

We finally opened and enjoyed a 2016 Bravado from @Ajmassa . He graciously gave it to us a coupla years ago, and we were letting it get some age on it. It was lovely. I felt it really punched above its weight.

Color: Very clear. Light garnet. I honestly thought it may be a little thin or light, based on the color.
Nose: hints of stewed fruit.
Initial taste: Whoa! Bright, vibrant taste. Excellent mouthfeel. Pleasing amount of tannin. Bright fruit flavors mid-palate, with cherry dominating. Not thin at all, very robust.
Finish: The finish turned darker, black cherry, bordering on cough syrup. A bit of leather.
Slightly bitter aftertaste, but not at all unpleasant.

Nice job, Andrew! Non Excidet. (<-- private comment  )


----------



## Boatboy24

I like that label @Ajmassa


----------



## Ajmassa

Boatboy24 said:


> I like that label @Ajmassa


Thanks Jim. Always fun designing a label. Bravado was a Super Tuscan so tried for a traditional Tuscan look. I had these printed up by Noontime labels. @Noontime . Great for a small batches. Larger volumes it becomes expensive for me and hard to justify. I really need to figure out how to print them out myself. Been lazy with it and using those metallic sharpies.


----------



## Ajmassa

sour_grapes said:


> We finally opened and enjoyed a 2016 Bravado from @Ajmassa . He graciously gave it to us a coupla years ago, and we were letting it get some age on it. It was lovely. I felt it really punched above its weight.
> 
> Color: Very clear. Light garnet. I honestly thought it may be a little thin or light, based on the color.
> Nose: hints of stewed fruit.
> Initial taste: Whoa! Bright, vibrant taste. Excellent mouthfeel. Pleasing amount of tannin. Bright fruit flavors mid-palate, with cherry dominating. Not thin at all, very robust.
> Finish: The finish turned darker, black cherry, bordering on cough syrup. A bit of leather.
> Slightly bitter aftertaste, but not at all unpleasant.
> 
> Nice job, Anthony! Non Excidet. (<-- private comment  )
> 
> View attachment 61122


That’s a helluva review! Bravado was the first eclipse kit I did. I found it improved greatly with a proper decanting. I never tasted the other comparable super Tuscan kits but I’d say all in all the bravado was a solid wine. Maybe not as bold as I anticipated but it seems like some age treated it well based on your account. I give out a lot of wine. I wish it was ALL to other winemakers

Speaking of Non Excidet, we used to be given cases of empty bottles from the St Francis deSales priests, the “Jesuits”. We would use them for our homemade wine on the condition we hooked them up with a fair share. The bottles had “Altar Wine” labels and screw caps. Always thought it was kinda cool to have our d*** red in altar wine bottles. And to know a portion was used by the priests. Can’t confirm if it ever made it to the altar tho!


----------



## sour_grapes

Ajmassa said:


> That’s a helluva review! Bravado was the first eclipse kit I did. I found it improved greatly with a proper decanting. I never tasted the other comparable super Tuscan kits but I’d say all in all the bravado was a solid wine. Maybe not as bold as I anticipated but it seems like some age treated it well based on your account. I give out a lot of wine. I wish it was ALL to other winemakers



Ha ha!

I did save some, but I didn't notice much change after decanting. Maybe at this age it no longer needs it.



> Speaking of Non Excidet, we used to be given cases of empty bottles from the St Francis deSales priests, the “Jesuits”. We would use them for our homemade wine on the condition we hooked them up with a fair share. The bottles had “Altar Wine” labels and screw caps. Always thought it was kinda cool to have our d*** red in altar wine bottles. And to know a portion was used by the priests. Can’t confirm if it ever made it to the altar tho!



Nice! So, can you clarify: Did the Oblates refer to the empty bottles themselves as "Jesuits"? If so, that is hilarious.


----------



## Ajmassa

sour_grapes said:


> Nice! So, can you clarify: Did the Oblates refer to the empty bottles themselves as "Jesuits"? If so, that is hilarious.


yeah. It was their running joke. They did it for a lot of years too. My older brother played alto sax in the school band which was ran by one of the priests who got hip to the homemade wine real quick. And would send over a case of “jesuits” that needed to be filled with the Holy Spirit lol.
I have a handful of brothers so those cases were coming in from ‘95 till ‘09 when my youngest bro graduated.


----------



## ceeaton

Was running out of beer (oh no) and decided to do something better for my blood sugars (doctors appt coming up soon), so I decided to go to the basement to get a bottle of red wine. I've met a few from this forum and we exchange wines, but I always seem to pass them by for some reason, not for quality issues, but I normally drink beer and wine is an afterthought at times.

Found a 2015 bottle that @Boatboy24 Jim gave me. I was thinking that it might still be too heavy on the tannins because of the Cab Sauv and Petite Sirah components. Opened the bottle around noon and let it get some air for a few hours, then popped in the fridge and got it down to about 58 degrees. Poured a glass and let it air out for another hour or so. 

Let me tell you, got down to the last 1/8 of the glass and I still couldn't see any light through the bottom. Inky red with a nice mouthfeel, wonderful dark fruit nose, initial hint of raspberry quickly followed by blackberry and I think date or unsweetened prunes. A bit of a raisin aftertaste. This wasn't a wine for the timid, it hit your taste buds in a powerful way. I just hope Jim kept a few bottles because the tannins weren't as noticeable as I thought they would be. Quite a nice surprise and an enjoyable wine, though if you finished the bottle it might take most of the next day to recover, so I'll leave some for tomorrow, the next day and maybe the day after that. Very smooth with no fermentation defects I can detect, a wine that is probably better than most commercial wines you can buy.

Very nice effort on your part Jim! Thank you for sharing!

Sorry for the label defect, I think it was a battle scar from pouring it.

Edit: The plastic round container is for putting over the wine glass. As soon as I brought out the wine I had a parade of fruit flies lining up to have a taste. I guess I'm a bad host as I said "no way, my wine".


----------



## Boatboy24

Thanks Craig. Dad and I did three different blends that year. There was one blend we both liked and for that we used most of the wine for that (Cab, Syrah, and Petit Sirah, IIRC). From the remnants, we made some of Dad's favorite, and some of mine. That was my dad's favorite, and to be honest, I think his blend turned out better than mine after just a little aging. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## ceeaton

I just poured a second glass, it is getting better and better as the hops are washed from my taste buds. Thank you again!


----------



## Boatboy24

I forwarded your comments to my father. I think his ego may be inflating just a bit. His response made some odd reference to a Wine Spectator 97 point score.


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> got down to the last 1/8 of the glass bottle



TIFIFY.


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> TIFIFY.



I may be too old for some acronyms....


----------



## cmason1957

geek said:


> I may be too old for some acronyms....



There, I Fixed It for You can be abbreviated as TIFIFY


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> I may be too old for some acronyms....



Ooooh, don't they have Google where you live?


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> Ooooh, don't they have Google where you live?



they're reporting an outage...lol


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> they're reporting an outage...lol



With everyone working from home, responses to search queries are sometimes delayed.


----------



## ceeaton

I get instant ones from my teenagers, if they ever get out of bed, LOL.


----------



## cmason1957

Boatboy24 said:


> With everyone working from home, responses to search queries are sometimes delayed.



Sounds like you need a better internet provider.  



ceeaton said:


> I get instant ones from my teenagers, if they ever get out of bed, LOL.



Ah yes, I really wish, now that I am much older, that I knew half as much as I thought I did, back when I was young enough to know everything.


----------



## Boatboy24

Last spring, @jgmann67 did a French Rose kit which inspired me to do the same kit. Today, I opened a bottle of his, and a bottle of mine to do a side by side compare. Our processes were largely the same, but I think our end goals and outcomes were just a little different. We both added some cooked down strawberries to up the fruit elements. And I think we both added some FT Blanc Soft in primary. Both wines in bottle and glass are very close in color, though Jim's is a hair darker than mine. Jim's is a 'fatter', fruitier wine and is very pleasant to drink. I didn't test SG, but imagine that the 'fat' and fruit is coming from a higher level of residual sugar. Bottom line, these both turned out well, though the style is a little different. Excellent work, Jim - really enjoyable Rose.


----------



## joeswine

Yes strawberry is a good influence 
My next rose' will have a tough of red plum.


----------



## jgmann67

Boatboy24 said:


> Last spring, @jgmann67 did a French Rose kit which inspired me to do the same kit. Today, I opened a bottle of his, and a bottle of mine to do a side by side compare. Our processes were largely the same, but I think our end goals and outcomes were just a little different. We both added some cooked down strawberries to up the fruit elements. And I think we both added some FT Blanc Soft in primary. Both wines in bottle and glass are very close in color, though Jim's is a hair darker than mine. Jim's is a 'fatter', fruitier wine and is very pleasant to drink. I didn't test SG, but imagine that the 'fat' and fruit is coming from a higher level of residual sugar. Bottom line, these both turned out well, though the style is a little different. Excellent work, Jim - really enjoyable Rose.



I did not add any tannin to the wine. I did backsweeten with about 320ml of simple syrup. IIRC it put my SG up around 1.002. I made this kit again this year. At my wife’s request, I left the stewed strawberry fpac out. We did some trials and ended up with about the same backsweetening (300ml) as the first effort.

The new rose went in the bottle a week ago. I did not add any more Kmeta or any Sorbate. I’m going to leave it be for a couple more weeks before I open a bottle to sample.

We had your Rose some time ago. Thoroughly enjoyed it. Very well crafted, refreshing taste. It was just a more “petite” version of mine.


----------



## jgmann67

Just a quick update. We opened a few bottles of the Rose last weekend. We went to the Garth Brooks Drive In Concert at our local drive in movie theater and decided to bring some Rose to share with the crew (about 12 other Garth fans). The wine is very young, but it still got raves from everyone who tried it. It's a little sweeter than I remember. But, my wife says she likes it better... and, end of day, that's all that matters.


----------



## FXibley

if anyone in the chicago area wants to trade for some of my 2019 semi-dry Concord, I'll be heading into the city the weekend of July 18th


----------



## Boatboy24

Enjoying a Brunello from @jgmann67. Very nice wine that’s going to be perfect with the spaghetti and meatballs I’m about to devour.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Enjoying a Brunello from @jgmann67. Very nice wine that’s going to be perfect with the spaghetti and meatballs I’m about to devour.
> View attachment 63463


Jim gave me one of those as well. Thoroughly enjoyed it. You did a great job on this one, thanks Jim.


----------



## jgmann67

Thank you both!! They don’t make that kit anymore, unfortunately.

that was an extended maceration with a little added tannin in the start and finish. I don’t know if I have anymore in the basement. we drank a lot of it between Christmas and now.


----------



## Boatboy24

jgmann67 said:


> I don’t know if I have anymore in the basement...



And here I was, trying to put at least a little age on it. 

I'm still enjoying it a few hours later...


----------



## Wayne Freeman

jgmann67 said:


> Thank you both!! They don’t make that kit anymore, unfortunately.
> 
> that was an extended maceration with a little added tannin in the start and finish. I don’t know if I have anymore in the basement. we drank a lot of it between Christmas and now.



Who did make that kit? I've never seen a Brunello kit anywhere.

Thanks


----------



## joeswine

They were around a few years ago I think it was spagnola.
Pretty much a Chianti in style just a bit different in composition .


----------



## Wayne Freeman

Thanks for satisfying my curiosity. I kinda thought it might have been Spagnols. You're right, it's made from a sangiovese grape as Chianti is, but grown and made outside of the Chianti region. Brunellos are good wines but Italians consider them to be mostly for tourists and export due to their big reputation but not really superior to many other good sangioveses. I wonder what value Spagnols thought they were adding to a Sangiovese kit besides the name to make it a Brunello.


----------



## sour_grapes

Wayne Freeman said:


> Brunellos are good wines but Italians consider them to be mostly for tourists and export due to their big reputation but not really superior to many other good sangioveses.



I doubt that this statement is true. Can you back that up?


----------



## Wayne Freeman

I have no official documentation for my assertion, just that it's what I was told by Italian acquaintances while I lived in Italy for a time. It is, of course, opinion, but it's the opinion of some Italians. Not that Brunello isn't a wonderful wine; it is. It's just the opinion of some Italians that its reputation and price are a little overblown when compared with other fine Sangioveses. It's also not a problem for the wineries that its fame bolsters the reputation of Italian wines. My hosts in particular were perfectly happy drinking the wine made by the contadino up the road, also the Chilean El Gato that they bought at the supermarket.


----------



## Rocky

"My hosts in particular were perfectly happy drinking the wine made by the contadino up the road, also the Chilean El Gato that they bought at the supermarket."

...and the fox said, "The grapes were probably sour!"


----------



## jgmann67

Wayne Freeman said:


> Who did make that kit? I've never seen a Brunello kit anywhere.
> 
> Thanks



This was from the Wine Expert Selection International with Skins series. There were four kits - Malbec, Amarone, the Brunello and one other (escapes me right now). WE discontinued them a couple years ago. Sadly... I enjoyed the Brunello. But, I was a big fan of the Amarone.


----------



## geek

I may have one of few bottles of that Brunello, I made that kit years ago but don't know the flavor profile now, will check if I have any bottle left.
For me, it was an ok wine.


----------



## Wayne Freeman

jgmann67 said:


> This was from the Wine Expert Selection International with Skins series. There were four kits - Malbec, Amarone, the Brunello and one other (escapes me right now). WE discontinued them a couple years ago. Sadly... I enjoyed the Brunello. But, I was a big fan of the Amarone.



Oh, that IS a shame. I didn't have a local source for WE kits until just a couple years ago, so that's why I missed that.


----------



## Boatboy24

Really enjoyed this Chardonnay from @jgmann67. Nice and crisp, but with a subtle oak essence. A great combo of varying styles of Chardonnay and much clearer than the pic would indicate.


----------



## Boatboy24

I opened this Tannat from @mainshipfred and decanted in the bottle for about an hour before my first taste. Slight fruit notes and strong tannins, along with a brightness I wasn't expecting. It was very nice. For my second taste, I poured a sample through my Vinturi - BAM! Mellowed acidity, firm tannin and hints of dark fruit. You've got a winner here, Fred. Thanks for sharing - I'm anxious to try the other bottle in a year or two.


----------



## jgmann67

Boatboy24 said:


> Really enjoyed this Chardonnay from @jgmann67. Nice and crisp, but with a subtle oak essence. A great combo of varying styles of Chardonnay and much clearer than the pic would indicate.
> 
> View attachment 67490



I struggled with a battonage with that one. Early on it gave me that a nice biscuit experience. But, I found I liked the wine more as the biscuit faded. It’s finally coming into its own.


----------



## Boatboy24

jgmann67 said:


> I struggled with a battonage with that one. Early on it gave me that a nice biscuit experience. But, I found I liked the wine more as the biscuit faded. It’s finally coming into its own.



I really felt it was a great combo of the crisp, fruity style, and the buttery/biscuit/oak style. A delicious, and versatile wine.


----------



## jgmann67

Boatboy24 said:


> I opened this Tannat from @mainshipfred and decanted in the bottle for about an hour before my first taste. Slight fruit notes and strong tannins, along with a brightness I wasn't expecting. It was very nice. For my second taste, I poured a sample through my Vinturi - BAM! Mellowed acidity, firm tannin and hints of dark fruit. You've got a winner here, Fred. Thanks for sharing - I'm anxious to try the other bottle in a year or two.
> 
> View attachment 68143



having some of this tonight myself. Just wow!


----------



## Boatboy24

Decided to pop this Pinot from @mainshipfred . Very nice with subtle fruit, a hint of spice and pleasant acidity. On the darker side of Pinot Noir, which I like and a long finish.


----------



## mainshipfred

Been sitting on this since last spring. It was gifted by @Ajmassa when we met picking up grapes at Gino Pinto. Really nice nose of fresh cherries. Even though it's dry I get a perception of sweetness as well a dark fruit on the finish. All in all it's just a really nice wine. Good job AJ. BTW thanks for the bottle I don't have to delabel.


----------



## sour_grapes

I had a nice meetup with @Rice_Guy today. He generously gave me a couple bottles of Rhubarb blush wine, some frozen rhubarb juice for me to make my own, and some spare carboys. I had the pleasure of hanging out in the "winery" (aka "laundry room") with him, and then enjoying a bad bottle that I made in the backyard on a lovely spring day. I am looking forward to sampling his wine, and making my own. Thank you!


----------



## jgmann67

Sitting at the table last night after dinner and we broke out (Boatboy24) Jim’s Blueberry Port. It was delicious. We had a blueberry port at a friend’s house a month or so ago. And expected this to be similar. Surprised how much better it was than what we had then.

It went down easy. Smooth. A bit less blueberry flavor than anticipated. The label, btw, cracked everyone up.


----------



## Boatboy24

jgmann67 said:


> Sitting at the table last night after dinner and we broke out (Boatboy24) Jim’s Blueberry Port. It was delicious. We had a blueberry port at a friend’s house a month or so ago. And expected this to be similar. Surprised how much better it was than what we had then.
> 
> It went down easy. Smooth. A bit less blueberry flavor than anticipated. The label, btw, cracked everyone up.



Glad you all enjoyed it. That was a spontaneous wine that was conceived after hearing about a ridiculously good blueberry sale at Aldi. It was whole fermented blueberries, but I back sweetened it with Merlot concentrate. Probably explains the lower blueberry flavor. It's been aging well (8 years now, IIRC) and I've been tempted to do another.


----------



## jgmann67

Boatboy24 said:


> Glad you all enjoyed it. That was a spontaneous wine that was conceived after hearing about a ridiculously good blueberry sale at Aldi. It was whole fermented blueberries, but I back sweetened it with Merlot concentrate. Probably explains the lower blueberry flavor. It's been aging well (8 years now, IIRC) and I've been tempted to do another.



I vote yes. Definitely do another.


----------



## jgmann67

Last night we had marinaded (sesame ginger) Ahi over coconut rice and mango for dinner. Went to the rack to find a good pairing that wasn’t our usual Chardonnay, and I found this little number BBJim’s Guava wine.

Honestly didn’t know what to expect. Can’t say I know what guava tastes like. But... wow. Aged 4 years. Tasty and a perfect pairing with the sweet of the mango and coconut rice. It was dry with medium to full body. My son, who doesn’t drink wine, tried some and even he liked it.

If I’m going to be critical, two thoughts crossed my mind drinking it: First, this might be even better a little off-dry. And, second, I wonder what this might be like with some spice, like fermented with some jalapeños.

But, between three of us, the bottle never left the table. It’s definitely an experiment that went very well.


----------



## mainshipfred

jgmann67 said:


> Last night we had marinaded (sesame ginger) Ahi over coconut rice and mango for dinner. Went to the rack to find a good pairing that wasn’t our usual Chardonnay, and I found this little number BBJim’s Guava wine.
> 
> Honestly didn’t know what to expect. Can’t say I know what guava tastes like. But... wow. Aged 4 years. Tasty and a perfect pairing with the sweet of the mango and coconut rice. It was dry with medium to full body. My son, who doesn’t drink wine, tried some and even he liked it.
> 
> If I’m going to be critical, two thoughts crossed my mind drinking it: First, this might be even better a little off-dry. And, second, I wonder what this might be like with some spice, like fermented with some jalapeños.
> 
> But, between three of us, the bottle never left the table. It’s definitely an experiment that went very well.



I have a bottle but could never decide what to pair it with, thanks for the suggestion.


jgmann67 said:


> Last night we had marinaded (sesame ginger) Ahi over coconut rice and mango for dinner. Went to the rack to find a good pairing that wasn’t our usual Chardonnay, and I found this little number BBJim’s Guava wine.
> 
> Honestly didn’t know what to expect. Can’t say I know what guava tastes like. But... wow. Aged 4 years. Tasty and a perfect pairing with the sweet of the mango and coconut rice. It was dry with medium to full body. My son, who doesn’t drink wine, tried some and even he liked it.
> 
> If I’m going to be critical, two thoughts crossed my mind drinking it: First, this might be even better a little off-dry. And, second, I wonder what this might be like with some spice, like fermented with some jalapeños.
> 
> But, between three of us, the bottle never left the table. It’s definitely an experiment that went very well.



I have a bottle as well but could never decide what to pair it with, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


> I had a nice meetup with @Rice_Guy today. He generously gave me a couple bottles of Rhubarb blush wine, some frozen rhubarb juice for me to make my own, and some spare carboys. I had the pleasure of hanging out in the "winery" (aka "laundry room") with him, and then enjoying a bad bottle that I made in the backyard on a lovely spring day. I am looking forward to sampling his wine, and making my own. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 73060



Today was the day to enjoy this wine! As noted, I met up with @Rice_Guy a few weeks ago, and he gave me a couple bottles of rhubarb wine (two different treatments). It was a bit chilly today, but sunny and mild, so we sat out in the sun and enjoyed the labors of Rice's fruits. "Rhubarb blush" with a kiss of berry (strawberry, I think), perfectly backsweetened to 1.010. I am only showing two glasses, but my sister-in-law is visiting, and the wine got 3 thumbs up.  We made relatively short work of it.  Thank you!


----------



## sour_grapes

Last night, we sampled another of @Rice_Guy 's kind offerings. I had made a dinner whose main dish was Phillipine-style adobo chicken. (It was a pre-packaged commercial hunk of meat; I did not make the marinade.) I was casting about for what would go well with this on a warm, muggy evening, when I thought of Rice's bottle.

This wine was 85% white grape juice, and 15% crab apple, and was semi-sweet. It arrived in the glass with a beautiful golden hue. True to hope/expectation, it was refreshing, with an immediate hit of fruit and tart flavors up front (even a bit of floral note), and a lingering, tannic finish. Very happy with it, and it complemented the meal nicely. Thanks, David!


----------



## ibglowin

@Boatboy24

Love the label!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> @Boatboy24
> 
> Love the label!
> 
> View attachment 76937



Not the wine? 
I remember when Jim started that guava wine long ago, must be nice!!


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Not the wine?
> I remember when Jim started that guava wine long ago, must be nice!!



It's been a while - I may need to crack a bottle of this. 

For anyone interested: This was a 3 gallon batch that started with 2.5 gallons of guava nectar (that you find in the cardboard cartons in the Latin section of the grocery store), plus 1 gallon of bottled white grape juice. I added some pectic enzyme, FT Blanc Soft and Fermaid. I fermented at room temp in the basement. It was a slow, but clean ferment - two weeks in primary, but no off odors at all. Went to secondary at 1.004. After a month in secondary it was racked and got KMeta at 0.990. I did add some more pectic a couple months later, as it was still hazy and that did the trick. I ultimately back sweetened to 1.000, so for my taste, there is a hint of sweetness. pH came in at 3.38. 

As I recall, I grabbed those cartons because they were on sale for $0.99 - I think I used 10 of them. A few more bucks for grape juice, yeast and additives, and you've got a darn cheap batch of wine. Great to pair with tropical or spicy foods.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> It's been a while - I may need to crack a bottle of this.
> 
> For anyone interested: This was a 3 gallon batch that started with 2.5 gallons of guava nectar (that you find in the cardboard cartons in the Latin section of the grocery store), plus 1 gallon of bottled white grape juice. I added some pectic enzyme, FT Blanc Soft and Fermaid. I fermented at room temp in the basement. It was a slow, but clean ferment - two weeks in primary, but no off odors at all. Went to secondary at 1.004. After a month in secondary it was racked and got KMeta at 0.990. I did add some more pectic a couple months later, as it was still hazy and that did the trick. I ultimately back sweetened to 1.000, so for my taste, there is a hint of sweetness. pH came in at 3.38.
> 
> As I recall, I grabbed those cartons because they were on sale for $0.99 - I think I used 10 of them. A few more bucks for grape juice, yeast and additives, and you've got a darn cheap batch of wine. Great to pair with tropical or spicy foods.



I still have the bottle you gave me, spicy or tropical you say. I may have order a Hawaiian pizza with jalapenos.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> It's been a while - I may need to crack a bottle of this.
> 
> For anyone interested: This was a 3 gallon batch that started with 2.5 gallons of guava nectar (that you find in the cardboard cartons in the Latin section of the grocery store), plus 1 gallon of bottled white grape juice. I added some pectic enzyme, FT Blanc Soft and Fermaid. I fermented at room temp in the basement. It was a slow, but clean ferment - two weeks in primary, but no off odors at all. Went to secondary at 1.004. After a month in secondary it was racked and got KMeta at 0.990. I did add some more pectic a couple months later, as it was still hazy and that did the trick. I ultimately back sweetened to 1.000, so for my taste, there is a hint of sweetness. pH came in at 3.38.
> 
> As I recall, I grabbed those cartons because they were on sale for $0.99 - I think I used 10 of them. A few more bucks for grape juice, yeast and additives, and you've got a darn cheap batch of wine. Great to pair with tropical or spicy foods.



Will ping you if I happen to go south any of these days


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Will ping you if I happen to go south any of these days



Would love to share a glass (or a bottle or two) if you're down this way.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Would love to share a glass (or a bottle or two) if you're down this way.



I've been thinking about a road trip since I have about 2k free super charger miles for my car...lol
NC sounds good to me, we'll see.


----------



## mainshipfred

geek said:


> I've been thinking about a road trip since I have about 2k free super charger miles for my car...lol
> NC sounds good to me, we'll see.



If you go to NC will you wave to Jim on the way?


----------



## geek

mainshipfred said:


> If you go to NC will you wave to Jim on the way?



Fred, we may have a quick get together like that time at the Nationals Park when we met a few years ago.


----------



## mainshipfred

geek said:


> Fred, we may have a quick get together like that time at the Nationals Park when we met a few years ago.




I'll have to pass on Nats Park though you may want to to see your team win.


----------



## Boatboy24

Broke out this Chardonnay that I got from @jgmann67 at the 2020 WW grape/juice pickup. Very nice. Insane color - think apple juice, and fantastic clarity. The apple theme follows through on the nose and in the mouth. This is a crisp chardonnay and I don't sense that it got any oak or MLF. But it has a very big mouthfeel. The very first sip felt a tad hot, but it may have just been that this is a bigger wine than I was expecting. Lots of green apple with hints of lemon/citrus and something else that I can't quite put my finger on - maybe kiwi? A really good wine, and the style of chardonnay that I typically like. Well done, Jim!


----------



## jgmann67

Boatboy24 said:


> Broke out this Chardonnay that I got from @jgmann67 at the 2020 WW grape/juice pickup. Very nice. Insane color - think apple juice, and fantastic clarity. The apple theme follows through on the nose and in the mouth. This is a crisp chardonnay and I don't sense that it got any oak or MLF. But it has a very big mouthfeel. The very first sip felt a tad hot, but it may have just been that this is a bigger wine than I was expecting. Lots of green apple with hints of lemon/citrus and something else that I can't quite put my finger on - maybe kiwi? A really good wine, and the style of chardonnay that I typically like. Well done, Jim!
> 
> View attachment 80669



Thank you! That is Mrs Mann’s favorite kit, the Luna Bianca. I drop half the fpac in the primary along with the saw dust and oak chips. Then, once it’s clear, I’ll add the other half of the fpac. It usually stays a little below 1.000 after adding the fpac. I let it sit for six months, bottle and shelf it a while. Never disappoints.

I know what you mean about the flavors - there’s that something you just can’t put your finge on. I get the green apple and citrus. I label the rest of it as “spicy.” Not sure what. Maybe nutmeg or some other brown baking spice.


----------



## Boatboy24

jgmann67 said:


> Thank you! That is Mrs Mann’s favorite kit, the Luna Bianca. I drop half the fpac in the primary along with the saw dust and oak chips. Then, once it’s clear, I’ll add the other half of the fpac. It usually stays a little below 1.000 after adding the fpac. I let it sit for six months, bottle and shelf it a while. Never disappoints.
> 
> I know what you mean about the flavors - there’s that something you just can’t put your finge on. I get the green apple and citrus. I label the rest of it as “spicy.” Not sure what. Maybe nutmeg or some other brown baking spice.



That's a pretty nice kit wine. Is the Luna Bianca really a CA/AUS chardonnay? Don't know why, but I thought it was a blend of a few varietals.


----------



## jgmann67

Boatboy24 said:


> That's a pretty nice kit wine. Is the Luna Bianca really a CA/AUS chardonnay? Don't know why, but I thought it was a blend of a few varietals.



You may be right. I was going off of this description from WE:

Winexpert’s biggest, boldest white wine ever. In the spirit of the great full-bodied Chardonnays of California and Australia, Luna Bianca is lush, golden and rich. Dense, luscious, buttery aromas dance up from the glass. Flavors of tropical fruits blend with the vanilla-oak backing.


----------



## mainshipfred

As you can tell it was pizza night and I paired it with @Boatboy24 Jim's 2019 Touriga. Nice nose of sweet cherries but I could never get the mid palate. Could have been strawberry, maybe cantaloupe or watermelon I just don't know but it was pleasant nonetheless. The finish was a nice long medium burn. I've been blending my Touriga with Temparnillo but I may have to try adding some Petite Sirah next time.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> As you can tell it was pizza night and I paired it with @Boatboy24 Jim's 2019 Touriga. Nice nose of sweet cherries but I could never get the mid palate. Could have been strawberry, maybe cantaloupe or watermelon I just don't know but it was pleasant nonetheless. The finish was a nice long medium burn. I've been blending my Touriga with Temparnillo but I may have to try adding some Petite Sirah next time.



Thanks Fred. That was a field blend - 5 lugs of Touriga and 1 Tempranillo. Pizza here tonight - I was going to open a commercial Italian blend, but now you've got me thinking...


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Thanks Fred. That was a field blend - 5 lugs of Touriga and 1 Tempranillo. Pizza here tonight - I was going to open a commercial Italian blend, but now you've got me thinking...



For some reason I thought you used PS. It does go great with pizza. You'll have to let me know what that mid palate is.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> For some reason I thought you used PS. It does go great with pizza. You'll have to let me know what that mid palate is.



I use PS in a ton of my wines, but Tempranillo just felt better on this one. Probably because I'd had your Touriga/Tempranillo blends and that seems to work well.


----------



## mainshipfred

Had this one for awhile but never knew what to pair with it. Turns out it goes very well with vegetable soup. Definitely get the melon but not so much the cucumber. Not sure where the acid came from but it balanced nicely with the little bit of residual sugar. Nice job @Boatboy24 Jim, I finish it with the vegetable this evening. Really cool color too!


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Had this one for awhile but never knew what to pair with it. Turns out it goes very well with vegetable soup. Definitely get the melon but not so much the cucumber. Not sure where the acid came from but it balanced nicely with the little bit of residual sugar. Nice job @Boatboy24 Jim, I finish it with the vegetable this evening. Really cool color too!



Thanks Fred. Glad you like it! That's a good wine for spicy asian food. It's one of the 'mist' kits, but most of the f-pack went into the primary.


----------



## sour_grapes

Some time ago, @Rice_Guy kindly gave me a special bottle of rhubarb wine. He told me that it contained crabapples to fortify the tannins, and he advised me to pair it with something meaty like a steak (which is not what I naively would have done). Honestly, this advice held me in check from opening it, as I struggled to find the right occasion. I recently had the right fare (see the Dinner thread), and got to enjoy Dave's lovely wine. It was pleasingly tart-but-balanced with a bit of sweetness. The rubarb flavors presented as fruity but not FRUITY. The tannins made their presence known, but did not steal the show. Nice job, and thanks Dave!


----------



## mainshipfred

sour_grapes said:


> Some time ago, @Rice_Guy kindly gave me a special bottle of rhubarb wine. He told me that it contained crabapples to fortify the tannins, and he advised me to pair it with something meaty like a steak (which is not what I naively would have done). Honestly, this advice held me in check from opening it, as I struggled to find the right occasion. I recently had the right fare (see the Dinner thread), and got to enjoy Dave's lovely wine. It was pleasingly tart-but-balanced with a bit of sweetness. The rubarb flavors presented as fruity but not FRUITY. The tannins made their presence known, but did not steal the show. Nice job, and thanks Dave!
> 
> 
> View attachment 89365


I have one of those as well but mine says it has mulberry and for the same reason I haven't opened it yet.


----------



## Boatboy24

Tonight, I cracked open a bottle of 2019 Tannat from @mainshipfred. I've had this for a while, and it has been worth the wait. Dark fruit (I get blueberry and cherry) along with raspberry on the nose, teaming up with vanilla and caramel. That follows on the palate, along with very smooth, but present/balanced acid and tannin. Medium/long finish. This is a very nice wine and would work well with food, or by itself.


----------



## vinny

Boatboy24 said:


> Tonight, I cracked open a bottle of 2019 Tannat from @mainshipfred. I've had this for a while, and it has been worth the wait. Dark fruit (I get blueberry and cherry) along with raspberry on the nose, teaming up with vanilla and caramel. That follows on the palate, along with very smooth, but present/balanced acid and tannin. Medium/long finish. This is a very nice wine and would work well with food, or by itself.
> 
> View attachment 95234


Good timing!


Boatboy24 said:


> Thanks Fred. Glad you like it! That's a good wine for spicy asian food. It's one of the 'mist' kits, but most of the f-pack went into the primary.



I needed to stumble on this. I'll be making a 'fun' kit this week. I want the flavor, but not the sweet. You inadvertently gave me the answer. 


Edit: Glad you enjoyed it. It's not all about me, after all..


----------



## wood1954

Looking at this from the other side… some of my friends are very nice about not telling me my wine sucks. They deflect any real comment on my wine and explain the type of wine they like, which is not my overly acidic
Marquette. I’m hoping to change their mind with my 2022 vintage. I joined a wine club and have been able to taste several homemade wines, one of the best was made from grape jam.


----------



## Arne

wood1954 said:


> Looking at this from the other side… some of my friends are very nice about not telling me my wine sucks. They deflect any real comment on my wine and explain the type of wine they like, which is not my overly acidic
> Marquette. I’m hoping to change their mind with my 2022 vintage. I joined a wine club and have been able to taste several homemade wines, one of the best was made from grape jam.


You are supposed to look at them with a grin on your face and answer,"I make it the way I like it." Arne.


----------



## jswordy

Arne said:


> You are supposed to look at them with a grin on your face and answer,"I make it the way I like it." Arne.



Since I went away from winemaking and toward drier commercial wines, my friends shun the bottles I bring to parties. They want sweet, the way I used to make it! I suppose this fall when the muscadines come in...


----------



## winemaker81

jswordy said:


> Since I went away from winemaking and toward drier commercial wines, my friends shun the bottles I bring to parties. They want sweet, the way I used to make it! I suppose this fall when the muscadines come in...


Many moons ago, friends and I frequented a restaurant that had a rotating wine list, and we often sampled the new wines. One night an older couple (probably my current age, this long, long ago in a galaxy far, far away) nervously asked what to drink with steak, as they didn't like red wine. They were surprised when I told them white wine. While there are good reasons why reds are paired with steak, if they didn't like reds, why drink it?

Folks like what they like. It appears you have a mission!


----------



## sour_grapes

winemaker81 said:


> Many moons ago, friends and I frequented a restaurant that had a rotating wine list, and we often sampled the new wines. One night an older couple (probably my current age, this long, long ago in a galaxy far, far away) nervously asked what to drink with steak, as they didn't like *white *wine. They were surprised when I told them white wine. While there are good reasons why reds are paired with steak, if they didn't like reds, why drink it?
> 
> Folks like what they like. It appears you have a mission!



For the word I emphasized above, you meant "red," right?


----------



## winemaker81

sour_grapes said:


> For the word I emphasized above, you meant "red," right?


Yup, typo, fixed


----------

